# Blizzards angebliche "Abzocke" unter der Lupe



## snif07 (12. November 2009)

Hallo,

Vorweg möchte ich erstmal sagen: *Lesen - sacken lassen - Posten*



Vorwort:
Nachdem ich immer wieder lese Blizzard ist "Geldgeil" und "Abzocker" sind sie sowieso, habe ich mich, nach langem überlegen, dazu entschieden dieses Thema mal etwas genauer anzugehn. Ich möchte speziell auf die käuflichen Dienste eingehn und versuche diese, aus MEINER eigenen Sicht, zu begründen.


Was leider oft viele vergessen: Blizzard ist eine Firma wie jede andere auch. Da gehts um Geld, Geld und Geld... egal wie viel sie schon davon besitzen
Für uns ist es ein Spiel oder ein Hobby - für Blizzard ist es Arbeit

Da viele schreien: "Ich zahle doch schon 13 € im Monat! Und jetzt soll ich für Pet's, Namen- Serverwechsel ect. noch zusätzlich zahlen?"

Man könnte Blizzard mit einem Fußballverein vergleichen.

"Ich zahle doch schon 30 Euro für den Eintritt! Und jetzt soll ich noch für Fahne, Trikot ect. extra zahlen?"

JA, denn dass sind zusätzliche Dienstleistungen

Bei beiden gilt: Es zwingt DICH keiner dazu! Wenn DU es willst, wirst du dafür zahlen - wenn nicht, lass es!

Und jetzt möchte ich auf die einzelnen Dienste eingehn.

*Serverwechsel:*

Der Serverwechsel kostet 20 €: Liegt noch im grünen Bereich!
Die Begründung: Man stelle sich vor dieser Dienst steht kostenlos zur Verfügung
Wilde Serverwechsel, der Umgang unter den Spielern wäre katastrophal! Items klauen, beleidigen, flamen usw.
"Mein Ruf hier ist erstmal hin - egal, Serverwechseln" *Klick*
Ich denke: 20 Euro sind noch akzeptabel. Es schreckt zum einem "Serverhopper" ab und zum anderen überlegt man sich zweimal wie man sich auf dem Heimatserver benimmt! (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


*Der Namenswechsel*

Der Namenswechsel kostet 8 Euro: mehr als akzeptabel!
Begründung: Auch hier sollte man sich vor Augen halten "was wäre wenn er kostenlos wäre?"
Heute geh ich mal als "lala", morgen als "lolo" und übermorgen nenn ich mich mal "lili". Ich habe keine Lust in meiner Friendslist ständig neue Namen zu sehn die ich nicht zuordnen kann. Ok, man kann Notizen drunter setzen, aber ich kenne die Leute in meiner F-list und falls doch mal ein neuer Name auftaucht frag ich schnell nach und merke es mir!
Ich denke: 8 Euro liegen absolut im Rahmen! So überlegen die meisten sich schonmal nen Ordentlichen Namen und den anderen wird "killershadowepixhunter" vielleicht langsam peinlich!

*Rundum-Charakteranpassung*

Die Rundum-Charakteranpassung kostet 15 € - FAIR!
Begründung: Dieser nette kleine Dienst kostet ja eigentlich nur 7 €! Allerdings werden hier einem noch 8 Euro für den Namenswechsel aufgeschwatzt. Ich finde es ein recht überflüssiges tool aber evtl. gibt es ja den ein oder anderen der mit dem Aussehen seines Chars nicht mehr ganz so zufrieden ist. 
Ich denke: JEDER gibt Geld für etwas überflüssiges aus, also braucht man sich hier nicht über 15 Euro aufregen!

*Volkswechsel*

Volkswechsel kostet 20 Euro - Sau billig!
Begründung: Kostet nur 5 Euro - hier sind allerdings die kosten für eine Rundum-Charakteranpassung enthalten (siehe oben). Vom Nachtelf zum Zwerg per Mausklick!
Wäre dieses "Gimmick" kostenlos würden wohl einige heute als Orc, morgen als Taure und übermorgen als Troll ausgehn!
Ich denke: Kann man machen, muss man aber nicht! Ich für meinen Teil werde es nicht machen, da ich mit meiner Volkswahl immer noch sehr zufrieden bin. Die enthaltenen kosten für die Char anpassungs sind O.K, Blizz lässt hier einem freie Wahl beim gestalten. Wären sie fies könnten sie Dich in einen Zufallsorc verwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Der Fraktionswechsel*

Der Fraktionswechsel kostet ebenfalls 20 Euro - hier spart man richtig!
Begründung: Es ist im Grunde "nur" ein Volkswechsel der nunmal, siehe oben, 20 Euro kostet! 
Ich denke: Die ganze Aufregung um diesen Fraktionswechsel verstehe ich leider nicht... ist doch super wenn plötzlich alle freunde bei der Allianz/Horde sind und man kein bock hat wieder von 0 anzufangen!

*last but not least*

*Der PET Shop*

Die Pet's kosten 10 Euronen - im Rahmen
Begründung: Nicht jeder hat Lust die kleinen lustigen Dinger stundenlang zu farmen oder sie völlig überteuert im AH zu kaufen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin: Mir würden die 10 Euro weniger wehtun als dafür 2500 Gold zu bezahlen, mir wäre es sogar lieber. Der Grund ist recht simpel: Ich brauch länger 2500 Gold zu farmen als 10 Euro zu verdienen.
Ich denke: Der Preis ist in Ordnung! Wem die Pet's gefallen und anderen etwas gutes tun will der soll es sich kaufen, den die hälfte der einnahmen geht immerhin für einen bestimmten Zeitraum an die "Make A Wish" Stiftung. Wenn ihr meint Blizzard nutzt die "Make A Wish" Stiftung aus um die Pet's besser zu verticken und ihr euch deswegen kein's kauft, dann spendet doch wenigstens die 5 Euro so, anstatt euch kippen, alk oder sonstwas davon zu kaufen...(!!!)



Was Blizzard anbietet sind Dienstleistungen die sie natürlich bezahlt haben wollen.
Auch der Mechaniker in der Werkstatt möchte Geld fürs Reifenwechseln (Volkswechsel) *Schenkelklopfer* ^^ (sorry, den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



Ich will mit meinem Thema niemanden angreifen, weder verteidige ich die Firmenpolitik von Blizzard.
Vielmehr versuche ich dem ein oder anderen zu zeigen wieso ICH die Preise in Ordnung finde.

Und wie oben schon angedeutet: Blizzard ist eine Firma
JA, Blizzard hat genug Geld
JA, Blizzard könnte alles billiger machen

Aber bevor wir mit dem Finger auf Blizzard zeigen und sie einen Gierschlund nennen, sollten wir uns mal andere Unternehmen anschauen.

Dieser Text spiegelt meine Meinung, nicht die von Blizzard!

Vielleicht denkt der ein oder andere jetzt ein bisschen anders und ich finde evtl. leute die meiner Meinung sind!

Aufjedenfall bin ich auf die Reaktionen gespannt!
Würde mich auch freuen wenn sich der ein oder andere Buffed Mitarbeiter dazu äußert und seine Meinung kundtut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe auf eine Vernünftige Diskussion 


Ich habe fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Noch nen schönen Abend ;-)
Snif07

und NEIN! ich bin kein Blizz Fanboy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Selidia (12. November 2009)

Meine Meinung..
Leider denken zu viele Leute, Blizzard wäre eine Wohlfahrt, die ihr Hobby (WoW) finanzieren möchte..

Und außerdem denken diese Leute, dass man jetzt alles kaufen muss, was Blizzard anbietet..

Naja... schlussendlich lässt sich nur noch sagen: Exklusive Dienstleistungen sind nicht in den 13€ im Monat enthalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashaqun (12. November 2009)

Abzocke würde ich es nicht nennen. Eine Abzocke wäre es für mich, wenn sie aufeinmal die Gebühren um einen bestimmten Betrag erhöhen würden. Da aber diese Dienstleistungen nur eine Option sind und niemand dazu gezwungen wird, ist es auch keine Abzocke.


----------



## hey dude (12. November 2009)

Aus der Sicht habe ich das noch nie betrachtet. Hat was... Meiner Meinung nach haste Recht.

Aber ich kauf mir sowieso nur Gamecards und bin der Ansicht, dass man sich nur selbst Abzocken kann, wenn man das Angebot von Blizzard annimmt, bzw. wenn man glaub abgezockt zu werden^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. November 2009)

/sign und vote 4 sticky den jeder bei der buffed anmeldung lesen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allexiella (12. November 2009)

super post,

sehe ich genauso.

bin nur mal gespannt wann die ganzen "trotzdem kacke hier...kacke da"-kommentare auftauchen.

aber ich stehe voll dahinter


----------



## DeinCoolerOnkel (12. November 2009)

solltest Politiker werden oder in die PR gehen. Mit den Beitrag kannst viele zum umdenken bringen. Naja meiner Meinung nach sollen alle die das Geld haben und es ausgeben wollen die Dienste nutzen. Ich tu es nicht.
So Have fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (12. November 2009)

@ Zoid: /signed

@Te: mir gefällt der Fussballvergleich, recht haste.


----------



## Traklar (12. November 2009)

Anders hab ich es auch noch nicht gesehen. Wenn ich Firmenchef von Blizzard wäre würde ich es wohl auch nicht anders machen und alle die Blizz deswegen flamen erst recht nicht.

Man muss ja auch bedenken, dass diese Dienstleistungen nicht ohne Arbeit verbunden sind, mal abgesehen von Personalkosten usw. sind die Preise wirklich sehr akzeptabel. 

Wie du schon sagst ist Blizzard eine Firma und ganz bestimmt keine Kleine. Und so eine Firma braucht einiges an Geld, was aber die meisten hier wohl nicht wissen (also die meisten die flamen), da kann man froh sein, dass sie solche Dienste anbieten.

Und zum Schluss noch muss man bedenken, dass alle diese Methoden ja selbst eine Idee von Den Spielern waren, die im Forum darum gebeten haben!!!


----------



## Rinderrudi (12. November 2009)

Es stimmt schon was der Verfasser schreibt.Für mich wäre es Abzocke wenn man echtes Geld für wichtige Items wie Rüstung,Waffen etc. ausgeben müsste.jedoch ist nunmal niemand gezwungen sich ein Pet zu kaufen um im Spiel voranzukommen.Manchmal könnte man bei diesen verschiedenen Heulthreads denken die Leute würden zu WoW gezwungen.Wenn jemand etwas an der Preispolitik Blizzard´s etwas auszusetzen hat kann er seinen Account kündigen-niemand hält ihn ab.Also mal lieber wieder das positive am Hobby WoW finden als immer nur rumzumeckern.

MfG Rudi


----------



## Quietsch (12. November 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Man muss ja auch bedenken, dass diese Dienstleistungen nicht ohne Arbeit verbunden sind, mal abgesehen von Personalkosten usw. sind die Preise wirklich sehr akzeptabel.


Was denkst du denn, was damit für 'ne Arbeit verbunden ist? Das ist, leicht übertrieben ausgedrückt, Ctrl + C & Ctrl + V.

Ansonsten /sign, auch wenn eher wegen den "sozialen" Komponenten.


----------



## tirbl3 (12. November 2009)

*thumbs up*
endlich mal jemand, der versteht, dass wir auf der Erde eine (nicht immer) freie Wirtschaft haben, bei der es Konkurenz gibt. Blizzard ist auch nur ein Unternehmen und versucht Geld zu verdienen um neue Spiele zu entwickeln und kostenlose Inhaltspatches zu bringen. Auch für Blizzard kann es jeden Moment aus sein mit dem "Geldsegen" und dem erfolgreichsten Onlinespiel.

/vote 4 sticky

MfG
tribl3


----------



## Naho (12. November 2009)

Das ist echt mal ein Top Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (12. November 2009)

Sehr shcön zu lesen! vote 4 sticky ;P

Ist mal schön zu hören wie andere darüer denken^^


----------



## Pudding00 (12. November 2009)

Quietsch schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn, was damit für 'ne Arbeit verbunden ist? Das ist, leicht übertrieben ausgedrückt, Ctrl + C & Ctrl + V.
> 
> Ansonsten /sign, auch wenn eher wegen den "sozialen" Komponenten.


naja, so einfach ist das nun auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jedenfalls würde es sonst zu einer Überlastung wegen den transvers kommen...

@TE: find ich sehr gut formuliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal schauen wann die ersten flames kommen


----------



## ZAM (12. November 2009)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Abzocke würde ich es nicht nennen. Eine Abzocke wäre es für mich, wenn sie aufeinmal die Gebühren um einen bestimmten Betrag erhöhen würden. Da aber diese Dienstleistungen nur eine Option sind und niemand dazu gezwungen wird, ist es auch keine Abzocke.



Sehe ich auch so - Transfer etc. sind keine Pflichtausgaben, deren Nicht-Ausführung zur permanenten Beeinträchtigung des Spielerlebnisses führen. Und IMBA-Ich-Roxx0r-alle-Weg-Items gibts auch nicht im Shop.


----------



## Klaunicht (12. November 2009)

/sign

wers machen will soll die dienste in anspruch nehmen, wem es nicht gefällt der solls lassen.

wenn wir alle mal ehrlich zu uns selbst sind würden wir es (wenn wir Blizz wären) auch nicht anders machen.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (12. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vorweg möchte ich erstmal sagen: *Lesen - sacken lassen - Posten*
> 
> ...


----------



## D4NTE (12. November 2009)

selbst diese dienste find ich recht überflüssig, aus dem einfachen grund man hat die möglichkeit sich rasse aussehen namen etc auszusuchen. das ist schließlich eine entscheidung für seine charakter mit dem man sich in wow rumtummelt. lieber sollte man namen wie allyfragger, hordekiller, etc etc mir fallen bestimmt noch tausend andere ein aber das würde den rahmen wohl sprengen ^^
ansonsten aber nix verkehrtes wer auf dienste zugreift ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (12. November 2009)

Sher gut geschrieben, meiner Meinung nach. Es stimmt ja auch das die ganzen Dienstleistungen freiwillig sind und niemand seinen Namen ändern muss, wenn man einfach beim erstellen eines Characters nachdenkt braucht man die Dienstleistungen auch nicht, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (12. November 2009)

Chillers schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du hast den Transfer von einem bestehenden char auf einen anderen account vergessen. Für 20 Euro.
> 
> ...



Diesen Dienst habe ich mit absicht nicht reingenommen da nicht jeder Spieler über einen 2. Account verfügt und dieser dienst somit für viele flach fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (12. November 2009)

der preis schützt auch das man einfach so aus lust das man fix sich zum hordler /alli macht .


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. November 2009)

Quietsch schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn, was damit für 'ne Arbeit verbunden ist? Das ist, leicht übertrieben ausgedrückt, Ctrl + C & Ctrl + V.



ja, hast du schon mal nen char auf nen anderen account transferiert? Ich glaub echt dass da jemand sitzt und das prüft.. grad zwecks liquidität des Kontos bei Lastschrift etc. steht ja glaub ich auch dabei, dass das erst geprüft wird und dann zum transfer freigegeben wird


----------



## Casp (12. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> *und ich finde evtl. leute die meiner Meinung sind!*



THIS!


----------



## Jolinar1973 (12. November 2009)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu diesem gelungenen Beitrag.
Endlich mal jemand der einige Leute wach rüttelt. 

Du solltest zusätzlich noch anmerken das ein Unternehmen wie Blizz auch entsprechende Kosten gegenüber der Einnahmeseite hat. 
Ich bin in keinster Weise im Bilde darüber wieviele Mitarbeiter Blizzard hat, allerdings sollte jedem einleuchten das es mehr als 20 sein müssen. Support, Entwicklung, Marketing, Managment, Buchhaltung, etc. 


Wenn man von einem Mittelwert ausgeht und sagt das jeder Mitarbeiter dort 2000,-€ im Monat bekommen soll und etwa 1000,-€an Lohnnebenkosten pro Mitarbeiter dazu rechnet, dann braucht Blizzard *230* zahlende Accounts pro Mitarbeiter.

Rechnet selber,.. 10 Mitarbeiter ? 100 Mitarbeiter ? 

Dazu kommen dann noch so Kleinigkeiten wie die Serverkosten bzw. deren Wartung, Instandhaltung, Hardware, Strom,... Ihr wisst alle was euer kleiner Rechner braucht.^^

Es gibt reichlich Stellen wo das Geld versickert, und ich denke so *Dicke* wie so viele schreien, wird es die Firma Blizzard auch nicht haben.

13,-€ Im Monat sind im Vergleich zu anderen Zeitvertreibsmöglichkeiten doch ein echtes Schnäppchen. 

Andere geben ein vielfaches für ein Hobby aus, andere sind im Schützenverein oder bei was weiß ich. 

So,... genug geschrieben. Soviel will ja keiner lesen.^^ 


Grüße

Jolinar


----------



## jeef (12. November 2009)

snif07 hast du super geschrieben könnte ich nicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sollt vllt wirklich sticky werden^^

aber ich für meinen teil halte blizzard obwohl ich die preise für die dienste absolut okay und gerechtfertig finde
hast ja schön geschrieben warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber trotzdem für einen abzock-verein weil eigentlich niemand diese
dienste braucht ^^ und es werden immer mehr mit der zeit und das macht mir wirklich angst... da kann
mit der zeit wirklich jeder schei** kommen :/


----------



## boonfish (12. November 2009)

Blizzard ist eine Hure, aber eine verdammt gute.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. November 2009)

jeef, aber was ist daran denn "abzocke" ? Also im eigentlichen Sinne des Wortes mein ich.. Definiere doch bitte einmal genauer was du damit ausdrücken möchtest.

a) Blizzard versucht den Spielern immer neue und verschiedene Möglichkeiten zu geben ihr Geld in das Unternehmen fließen zu lassen?

b) Blizzard betrügt die Benutzer und verschafft sich somit einen monetären Vorteil


Und "Abzock-Verein" weil niemand die Dienste braucht? Ich muss auch nicht zum frisör gehen.. lebensnotwendig isses nicht.. ich kann auch mit langen Haaren gut leben.. aber trozdem zahl ich für die Dienstleistung :-P

Oder: Ich könnte mein Auto auch schieben wenns kaputt geht.. trotzdem zahl ich für den ADAC.. (Und wenn ich austrete geht garantiert 1 woche später das Auto kaputt......)

Oder: Du gehst zum Bäcker und hast mehrere Brötchen zur Auswahl.. ein ganz normales kostet 10 Cent und eins mit Sonnenblumenkernen kostet 20 Cent.. da meckert auch niemand weil der Bäcker so nett ist einem eine Zusatzauswahl(körner) zu geben.. diese kostet dann aber auch extra.

Oder: Du gehst in die Disco bezahlst 10 Euro Eintritt von mir aus.. da bekommste aber keine Getränke umsonst sondern musst für jedes Getränk nochmal extra bezahlen ( wenn man mal nicht von einer "Flatrate-15-jährige-saufen-sich-in-den-tod-Party ausgeht)


----------



## VallovShatt (12. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Da viele schreien: "Ich zahle doch schon 13 € im Monat! Und jetzt soll ich für Pet's, Namen- Serverwechsel ect. noch zusätzlich zahlen?"
> 
> Man könnte Blizzard mit einem Fußballverein vergleichen.
> 
> ...



Den Vergleich hast du sehr gut getroffen


----------



## Razzor07 (12. November 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/news/12007/wow-world-...craft-in-zahlen

Hier haste die Daten für WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Junglist2009 (12. November 2009)

also ich gebe dir da vollkommen recht^^


----------



## Anthaniel (12. November 2009)

/vote 4 sticky
Sehr schön geschrieben
Hab auch schon auf einen Dienst zugegriffen und muss sagen 20 €uro sind mehr als fair.
Wenn Blizz den Dienst nicht anbieten würde hätte ich mir zwar 20 €uro erspart,
allerdings nicht mit meinen RL Kumpels zusammen zocken können.

Wers braucht solls machen, ich finds jedenfalls super ^^


solong


----------



## Deadhunt (12. November 2009)

Ein wirklich klasse Thread, den es schon lange hätte geben müssen.
Ich muss zugeben, aus dieser durchaus logischen Sichtweise habe ich die ganze angebliche "Geld-Macherei" noch nicht gesehen!
Großes Lob von mir!


----------



## Kuhmuh (12. November 2009)

Schon einigermaßen O.K. von Blizzard wenn sie sowas machen, sie sollten hald dann nicht die Dienste vernachlässigen die sie für lau anbieten. Die Pets für 10 € hätten eigentlich nichtmehr sein müssen, es sollte eigentlich für jeden möglich sein seine Pets im Spiel zu verdienen. Der Rest ist ganz O.K., ich brauchs zwar nicht, aber was solls. 
Blizzard hätte vielleicht ein System einführen können das z.B. nach 4 Monaten Spielzeit 1 Namensänderung umsonst ermöglicht oder sonst eine Aussehensänderung, wäre wohl Kundenfreundlicher von Blizzard gewesen.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (12. November 2009)

@TE Sehr schöner Beitrag! Teil ich zu 95%.

Einzig der fraktionswechsel ist mir persönlich Sauer aufgestossen, da nun an die 10 der best ausgestatteten Gildenmitglieder mal ebenso zur anderen Fraktion gewechselt sind und ihre langjährige Gilde im Stich gelassen haben. Ok das ist nicht allein Blizzard zu zuschreiben, aber ärgerlich ist es schon.
Um den Preis geht es mir aber auch in diesem Punkt nicht sondern um den Service an sich.


----------



## Dranay (12. November 2009)

Kann dir nur zustimmen lieber TE!

Jeder kann selbst entscheiden und wer son Kram braucht, soll eben auch dafür hinlegen.


BTW: Leute, überlegt mal ihr hättet ne Firma. Würdet ihr euch damit zufrieden geben X-Milliarden zu verdienen? Vielleicht denkt der Ein oder Andere so. Aber wenn ihr diesen Erfolg hättet, würdet ihrn ihn auch ausbauen und festigen wollen bzw. irgendwann fangt ihr einfach an eine Art Wettstreit zu machen. Wer ist die erfolgreichste Firma bla bla.

Mag zwar nicht "nett" klingen. Aber das ist die Welt - Kapitalismus genannt. Wems nicht gefällt, der muss eben gucken, dass er zurecht kommt oder nach China auswandern - da gibts ja den Kommunismus =)


Achja, noch was.

Denkt mal drüber nach, was ihr für manche Sachen im echten Leben zahlt, NUR weil zB. Puma drauf steht.

Zur WM gabs doch so nette Trikos mit AXE Deo. Wer sich mal das Trikot anguckt wird schnell merken, dass die Dinger sau billig vom Material her sind, aber das Päckchen sau teuer ist.

Dagegen ist Blizz nun wirklich fair. Die hauen nicht 100€ drauf, nur weil Blizzard drunter steht...



EDIT:




Kuhmuh schrieb:


> Blizzard hätte vielleicht ein System einführen können das z.B. nach 4 Monaten Spielzeit 1 Namensänderung umsonst ermöglicht oder sonst eine Aussehensänderung, wäre wohl Kundenfreundlicher von Blizzard gewesen.




Und was ist mit den Barbieren? Da kannste dir doch auch dein Aussehen für lau verändern^^


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. November 2009)

Wieso Abzocke?

Werdet ihr irgendwie riengelegt bzw gezwungen?

Nein!


Es ist alles freiwillig, auch ein Abo abzuschließen!


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (12. November 2009)

Die Wörter "Abzocke" und "Betrug" werden in Deutschland sowieso immer sehr freigiebig und falsch angewandt...meistens auch noch von denen die ihr Geld auf Dauer sowieso nie beisammen halten können und sich gerne mal selber in die Tasche lügen weil es ja "irgendeinen" Grund haben muss. Es ist ja alles so teuer und man muss immer soviel und blablabla...

Zum Schmunzeln, stimme dem Text des Themenerstellers jedenfalls zu. Aber die meisten die sich daran stören wissen das auch und werden sich wieder drumrumdenken um nicht näher drauf eingehen zu müssen... (müsste man sich ja mit sich selbst befassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## WackoJacko (12. November 2009)

Erstmal super Thread der voll ins Schwarze getroffen hat^^

Du hast klasse argumentiert und es wirklich perfekt auf den Punkt gebracht.

Ich persönlich habe zwar keine der Dienstleistungen in Anspruch genommen aber die Preise sind verhältnismäßig ok.

Ich glaub du hättest Berufsredner werden sollen.

Achja und vote 4 sticky

MfG


----------



## Droyale (12. November 2009)

hand aufs herz, wer sich über kleine dienste wie den pet shop aufregt, für den is wow schon längst kein hobby mehr.

mfg


----------



## snif07 (12. November 2009)

Hallo,

erstmals möchte ich mich für die sehr positiven Antworten bedanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich dachte ja zuerst "jetzt wirst du in der Luft zerissen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema "Abzocke" möchte ich noch folgendes hinzufügen:

Ich habe die Überschrift mit Absicht etwas "provokant" gewählt.
Wenn man sich den text allerdings durchliest, sollte man ja schnell feststellen "Er meint's Ironisch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Snif07


----------



## Hackebeil (12. November 2009)

Quietsch schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn, was damit für 'ne Arbeit verbunden ist? Das ist, leicht übertrieben ausgedrückt, Ctrl + C & Ctrl + V.




naja du solltest dein weltbild nochmal überdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn es so einfach wäre z.b. einen charaktertransfer durchzuführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der dauert im schnitt so um die 30 min - 60 min und das bestimmt nicht weil dann erst ein blizz mitarbeiter seine kaffeetasse abstellen muss und dann zum rechner schlürfen muss um dann eine billige kleine exel-tabelle zu kopieren, ich tippe da werden locker 500 MB (ja Megaybyte) wenn nicht noch mehr hin und hergeschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schliesslich muss man ja bedenken das in wow jeder pups denn dein char macht aufgezeichnet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich sage nur bei dieser achievement zusammenfassung was da alles für werte gesammelt werden ......)


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. November 2009)

Hackebeil schrieb:


> naja du solltest dein weltbild nochmal überdenken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Bei mir hats nur 10 Minuten gedauert bis ich die bestätigungs-email bekommen habe dass
das ELV erfolgreich durchgeführt wurde.

2. Denke kaum die machen das so sorgfältig per Hand das sidn paar Klicks bzw haben die sogar ein Programm
dafür. 500 mb sidn da leicht übertrieben denke die benutzen SQL dafür udn das frisst wenig Speicher.


----------



## WackoJacko (12. November 2009)

Ist ja auch egal wie genau die des machen^^

Es ist auf jedenfall ein großer Aufwand den Blizz für die Aufrechterhaltung von WoW betreibt man bedenke die ganzen kosten wie:

- Energie
- Personal
- Entwicklungskosten
- Wartungskosten

etc...

Da sind 13 € schon ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. November 2009)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Ist ja auch egal wie genau die des machen^^
> 
> Es ist auf jedenfall ein großer Aufwand den Blizz für die Aufrechterhaltung von WoW betreibt man bedenke die ganzen kosten wie:
> 
> ...




Wurde ja alles schon bei "Wow in zahlen" gesagt was Blizzard alles braucht für
WoW (vorallem die krassen Server die soviele Spieler aushalten müssen) da kann
man sich dann denken was das kostet.


----------



## Ceshania (12. November 2009)

@ TE 100 % /sign


pls sticky


----------



## Arsuna (12. November 2009)

Eins nur zum Petshop 

Du hast eine Sache vergessen diese Pets wirst du nie Ingame kriegen ausser über den Shop.
Wenn die Farmbar wären wärs egal aber so...

Ansonsten geb ich dir in jedem Punkt recht.


----------



## Bankrott (12. November 2009)

@ TE: Ich stimme dir zu 100% zu!
         Keines der Dinge (nichtmal die 13 €) sind ein must have! man kann sie haben oder nicht ? Man kann sein geld darfür ausgeben man kann es nicht tun und mal die Hand aufs Herz .. lieber lasse ich einen 16 jährigen 20€ von seinem Taschengeld verpulvern für ein spiel als das er sich davon 2 Falschen Vodka kauft und sich ins Koma Säuft!

So far
Bankrott


----------



## Rußler (12. November 2009)

hat irgendjemand von Abzocke gesprochen? Das Spiel verliert durch diese ganzen Anpassungen das Feeling, dass man sich in einer parallelwelt befindet.

Das ist es auch, warum ich mich so über die neuen inis aufrege - sie sehen einfach zu gepkant aus....von menschenhand erschaffen, gemacht, nur damit zich Spieler den Weg dahin finden.....das kann es nicht sein, in einem MMorpg - oder mittlerweile nurnoch MMo.....


----------



## lichtkrieger1971 (12. November 2009)

es ist wie schon gesagt eine firma.aber muß man für jeden dienst geld verlangen?? 

 es gibt auch guild wars wo keine gebühren fällig sind und es ist ein sehr gutes mmo spiel. da frag ich mich wie ncsoft das macht.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so - Transfer etc. sind keine Pflichtausgaben, deren Nicht-Ausführung zur permanenten Beeinträchtigung des Spielerlebnisses führen. Und IMBA-Ich-Roxx0r-alle-Weg-Items gibts auch nicht im Shop.



Uh, /Sign. Perfekte Formulierung.

@TE Hast es auch super geschrieben. /Sign


----------



## Dwarim (12. November 2009)

@TE:
Also ich halte deine Begründungen für Schwachsinnig.
Du verwendest immer die Gleiche, nur anders formuliert. Jedes Mal ist die zentrale Aussage _"damit man den Service nicht zu oft benutzt"_.
Und zum Beispiel die Charakter-Neugestaltung, sie kostet 15&#8364;, das begründest du dadurch, dass man gleichzeitig seinen Namen ändern kann, aber will man das immer? Viele wollen ihren Namen behalten, trotzdem müssen sie diese (laut deiner Rechnung) 8&#8364; bezahlen.

Meine Meinung:
Ich denke, dass alle Flamer (mich einbezogen) nicht wollen, dass diese Services umsonst sind, das hat komischerweise *NIE* jemand gesagt, aber trotzdem stellen diejenigen, die diese Services befürworten, es immer so hin, als wollten wir alles umsonst haben. Davon spricht jedoch Keiner. Es geht ganz einfach darum, dass Blizzard problemlos die Hälfte der Preise verlangen könnte, und sie würden einerseits die Spieler immernoch abschrecken, andererseits aber auch mehr Geld verdienen, da mehr Spieler ihre Dienste nutzen würden. Vor allem aber würden sie an Ansehen gewinnen, da sie die Leute nichtmehr abzocken.

Ich finde diese Geld-Geilheit von Blizzard seit der Fusionierung mit Activision einfach nurnoch dreist. Jeder Sch*** kostet Geld, und nicht gerade wenig.

Für mich gibt es also nur ein passendes Wort für diese Services: *Abzocke!*


MfG
Dwarim


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2009)

@ TE

Sry, Dein Topic ist zwar nett gemeint ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Doch finde ich es *wiedermal* recht putzig,
daß auf etliche Jammertopics nun wieder etliche Lobpreistopics aus dem Boden sprießen.

Deiner reiht sich da mit ein.
Denn Meinungen pro & contra gab es in letzter Zeit soooooo viel ....
Und Erklärungen zu den einzelnen Sachen kann man auch bei Schneesturm selber nach lesen.

Irgendwie sind diese Themen wohl die größte Sorge der WoW-Menschheit ...
Wenn das alles ist ....

gn8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (12. November 2009)

Ich stimme dir eig in allen Punkte zu.

Nur muss ich sagen, dass die Rassen-wechsel z.B. einfach dumm sind. Damit machen die es wieder einfacher und wenn ich auf den ersten Blic, wie in meinem Fall, sage, dass mir Tauren am besten gefallen, find ich dass die Entscheidung auch so bleiben soll.


----------



## Rishna (12. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Vorweg möchte ich erstmal sagen: *Lesen - sacken lassen - Posten*



Gelesen und als absolut naiv *empfunden*. Vom Härtegrad her so in Richtung "lasst die Kinder die Welt regieren" (und gebt ihnen Kontrolle über Atombomben und Biowaffen).



snif07 schrieb:


> Man könnte Blizzard mit einem Fußballverein vergleichen.
> "Ich zahle doch schon 30 Euro für den Eintritt! Und jetzt soll ich noch für Fahne, Trikot ect. extra zahlen?"



Gut werde den Vergleich mal verwenden aber anders als Du dir das wahrscheinlich wünscht.



snif07 schrieb:


> *Serverwechsel:*
> Der Serverwechsel kostet 20 €: Liegt noch im grünen Bereich!



Seh ich schon mal ganz anders.
Beim Fußballspiel (Eintritt 30€ im Beispiel) stehst Du an einem Platz an dem du das Spielfeld nicht siehst (leerer Server/ laggender Server - Raiden schwer/nahezu unmöglich)
Um das Fußballspiel zu sehen darfst Du jetzt nochmal 50€ zusätzlich bezahlen und dir einen anderen Platz suchen. -> 80€ für einen Billigplatz, tiefroter Bereich.



snif07 schrieb:


> *Der Namenswechsel*
> 
> Der Namenswechsel kostet 8 Euro: mehr als akzeptabel!



8€ für das austauschen von maximal 16 Buchstaben(ka oder dürfen WoW Namen länger sein?)? Muss grad gestehen das ich das als sehr teuer empfinde. 
Ein Chinese würde dafür 1/4 Telefonbuch abtippen. Aber schlimmer noch, ich muss es selber ändern und Blizzard hat dadurch keine weitere Arbeit.




snif07 schrieb:


> *Rundum-Charakteranpassung*
> 
> Die Rundum-Charakteranpassung kostet 15 € - FAIR!



15€ ist so ca. ne gefühlte Stunde GM Gehalt mit Nebenkosten... steht also in keinem Verhältnis zur erbrachten Leitung.
Abgesehen davon das ich die Änderungen selber durchführen muss.



snif07 schrieb:


> *Volkswechsel*
> 
> Volkswechsel kostet 20 Euro - Sau billig!



Meiner Meinung nach die unverschämteste/überteuertste Dienstleistung.
Für das Änderen von ca. 1 Byte 20€ zu verlangen ... ist eine Finanzielle Meisterleistung aber mit "Sau billig!" hat das nun echt garnichts zu tun.



snif07 schrieb:


> *Der Fraktionswechsel*
> 
> Der Fraktionswechsel kostet ebenfalls 20 Euro - hier spart man richtig!



Ehm, hier spart man richtig? Nein, hier gibt man Geld aus. Sparen könntest du wenn jemand das noch teurer anbieten würde, also völlig falsch.

Was man Blizzard allerdings lassen muss ist das der Service wahrscheinlich einigemaßen aufwendig ist, 
da einige Quests auf die jeweils andere Fraktion konvertiert werden müssen.



snif07 schrieb:


> *Der PET Shop*
> 
> ....
> 
> Wenn ihr meint Blizzard nutzt die "Make A Wish" Stiftung aus um die Pet's besser zu verticken und ihr euch deswegen kein's kauft, dann spendet doch wenigstens die 5 Euro so, anstatt euch kippen, alk oder sonstwas davon zu kaufen...(!!!)



Wenn ich 5€ an die Stiftung spenden möchte, mache ich das einfach. Da brauche ich nicht jemanden der *100% daran mitverdient *um sich nachher noch die *Steuervorteile* abzuholen.
Nichts gegen Wohltätigkeit aber bei *echter Wohltätigkeit* hätten Blizzard 100% der Einnahmen gespendet und immer noch eine menge Geld gespart.

Das wirklich schlimme an der Sache ist das jedes Haustier das im Petshop verkauft wird, ein Haustier ist das es nicht als freie Version ins Spiel schafft (so wie das bisher war), es ist also davon auszugehen das es demnächst viel weniger "freie" Haustiere im Spiel gibt und mehr im Shop.




snif07 schrieb:


> Was Blizzard anbietet sind Dienstleistungen die sie natürlich bezahlt haben wollen.
> Auch der Mechaniker in der Werkstatt möchte Geld fürs Reifenwechseln (Volkswechsel) *Schenkelklopfer* ^^ (sorry, den konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> 
> ...



Was Blizzard anbietet sind *virtuelle Dienstleistungen*. Da besteht doch schon ein beachtlicher Unterschied und nicht alles was hinkt ist ein Vergleich.

Aber wenn Du drauf bestehst bittesehr: 
Du wohnst in Blizzardtown Serverst. 1
Deine Freundin wohnt in Blizzardtown Serverst. 2 (von dir durch eine undurchdringliche Barriere getrennt).

Jetzt willst Du deine Freundin besuchen und stellst einen Antrag auf Besuch. 
Blizzard teilt dir mit das Besuche jederzeit möglich sind aber da ein Praktikant irgendwo auf einen Knopf drücken muss sind dafür 2 Monatsgehälter fällig.
Faire Preise... und wenn du nicht willst, zwingt dich ja keiner.



snif07 schrieb:


> Aber bevor wir mit dem Finger auf Blizzard zeigen und sie einen Gierschlund nennen, sollten wir uns mal andere Unternehmen anschauen.



Also Blizzard ist in Sachen überteuerte Dienstleistungen grad mein Lieblingsbeispiel. 
Wenn Du noch bessere kennst immer her damit, würd mich freuen.


Sonst bin ich generell mehr so der Meinung: Activision/Blizzard gut für Aktionäre, für niemenden sonst.
Zwei Leute, mindestens 3 Meinungen.

Schönen Abend noch,
Rishna

PS: Bin mal gespannt wie lang der Thread wird, Stoff zum flamen gibts ja reichlich und unterschiedliche Meinungen wohl auch.


----------



## qwax (12. November 2009)

lichtkrieger1971 schrieb:


> es ist wie schon gesagt eine firma.aber muß man für jeden dienst geld verlangen??
> 
> es gibt auch guild wars wo keine gebühren fällig sind und es ist ein sehr gutes mmo spiel. da frag ich mich wie ncsoft das macht.




Ja eine Firma muss Geld velangen wie sollen sie sonst die ganzen Kosten begleichen!

und warum spielst nicht weiter Guild Wars?

Ich geb den TE recht sehr gut geschrieben

ps: ist mir egal ob Pets zu kaufen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rishna (12. November 2009)

Hackebeil schrieb:


> ich tippe da werden locker 500 MB (ja Megaybyte) wenn nicht noch mehr hin und hergeschoben



Halte ich doch führ sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Selbst wenn wir davon ausgehen das Blizzard Mitarbeiter aus der Entwicklung Volldeppen sind (ich gehe vom genauen Gegenteil aus)
dürften die es nicht schaffen ihre SQL Datenbank pro Char über 100kb aufzublähen.

Ich halte 5-25kb pro char für recht realistisch, wobei den Löwenanteil wohl die absolvierten Quests sein dürften.

MfG,
Rishna


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2009)

Rishna schrieb:


> Gelesen und als absolut naiv *empfunden*. Vom Härtegrad her so in Richtung "lasst die Kinder die Welt regieren" (und gebt ihnen Kontrolle über Atombomben und Biowaffen).


Da fällt mir gerade nur ein:



sry ....


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. November 2009)

ich störe mich an den services wie charanpassung, namensänderung usw überhaupt nicht.
den itemshop find ich etwas daneben, da man die pets nicht anders bekommen kann. ein glück sind mir pets ziemlich egal. andere würden aber schon gerne solch ein pet haben, aber können es nicht bekommen.

und ich befürchte das ganze wird mit mounts weitergehen. was wäre wenn es die beliebten protodrachen nurnoch gegen geld geben würde? 

klar will blizzard geld verdienen. aber sie sollten damit auch nicht zu weit gehen. 
aber die befürchtung einiger, dass es in zukunft auch rüstungen im itemshop geben würde, wage ich sehr zu beweifeln.
denn spätestens dann würden sehr viele aufhören. und wenn blizzard 20% der abonnementen verliert, müssten dann schon verdammt viele items verkauft werden, um sowas auszugleichen.
von daher denke ich es wird bei pets (und bald auch mounts) bleiben.


----------



## lichtkrieger1971 (13. November 2009)

ich spiele auch guild wars. und ne gescheitere antwort konntest du nicht geben.

ich hab nur gefragt,wie macht es die firme ncsoft,das sie guild wars anbieten können ohne gebühren  zu verlangen.

Serverwechsel: 10&#8364; hätten es auch getan. gebühren kann man nehmen.

Der Namenswechsel: frag mich wer so ein dienst in anspruch nimmt? in meinen augen sinnlos.

Rundum-Charakteranpassung: geldabzockerdienst.

Volkswechsel: geldabzockerdienst.

Der Fraktionswechsel:geldabzockerdienst.

Der PET Shop:wann kann man ganze rüstungen und waffen kaufen??

wie man schon sagt,man muß die dienste ja nicht in anspruch nehmen,aber ich frag mich ,warum blizzard sowas anbietet??


----------



## Rishna (13. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> sry ....



Ich fands treffend, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (13. November 2009)

was wäre denn wenn die pets anderweitig im Spiel verfügbar wären und gleichzeitig gekauft werden könnten? Da wäre das geschrei genau so groß.. wenn nicht größer weil ja jetzt jeder nap das tolle pet haben kann wo andere 100 mal Naxx rennen müssen damit das droppt


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Ich finde die Begründungen auch mehr als naiv, sry aber ist nunmal meine Meinung.

Auch wenn ich grundsätzlich verstehe das der Eurobetrag eher als künstliche Barriere zu sehen sind um Missbrauch zumindest etwas einzudämmen.

Tut mir leid aber meiner Ansicht nach reichen deine Argumente aka Begründungen nicht aus um in Angie´s Fußstapfen zu treten, wie es ein Psoter über mir meinte. Aber vielleicht klappts ja als Reiseleiter einer Kaffeefahrt:

Schaun´s mal Frau Maier, die 599 Euro gebens woanders auch aus, da können´s doch auch gleich so eine Heizdeck´n kaufen !

Wie gesagt - ich sehe die Preise da nicht als Abzocke. Service aber auch nur für Matsklauer und Ninjalooter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für den Rest ist es einfach eine Gelegenheit die man sich vorher überlegen sollte.


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

@Rishna & Grushdak:

Ist nicht böse gemeint aber es erinnert stark an: Wenn blinde über Farben reden

Oder ums anders auszudrücken: Wenn ich nicht weiß was im Hintergrund einer Software Firma läuft, sollte ich nicht darüber Diskutieren.

Ich weiß nicht wie's bei Blizzard läuft, aber ich weiß wie es in einer Software Firma läuft weil ich für die größte Arbeite.

Es sind wie die Leute die sich über teure Uhren aufregen.
Sie sehen das fertige Produkt, aber nicht die Arbeit die dahinter steckt damit dieses Produkt selbstständig läuft


----------



## Rishna (13. November 2009)

lichtkrieger1971 schrieb:


> Serverwechsel: 10€ hätten es auch getan. gebühren kann man nehmen.



Schließe mich der Stelle dem TE an.
Gebühren muss man sogar nehmen. Schon alleine um ein ständiges Servergewechsele auszuschließen.

Oder anders rum, stell dir mal vor wie die ganzen Abzocker/Itemninjas/whatever sonst abgehen würden.



lichtkrieger1971 schrieb:


> Der Namenswechsel: frag mich wer so ein dienst in anspruch nimmt? in meinen augen sinnlos.



Nunja, für viele wird WoW wohl das erste MMO gewesen sein. 
Da kann es schon zu recht unglücklichen Namensgebungen kommen wenn man einfach nur spielen will.
Dem MMO- bzw. Internetanfänger wird am Anfang eben nicht klar sein welche Auswirkung der Name seines Avatars hat.
Zudem ist es eine hübsche Möglichkeit einige (geistig gereifte) Légòlâsse zu entsorgen.



lichtkrieger1971 schrieb:


> Rundum-Charakteranpassung: geldabzockerdienst.
> 
> Volkswechsel: geldabzockerdienst.
> 
> Der Fraktionswechsel:geldabzockerdienst.



Abzock ist was anderes. Überteuert kann man drüber streiten aber Abzock? Du weisst doch scheinbar genau was dich das kosten würde.




lichtkrieger1971 schrieb:


> Der PET Shop:wann kann man ganze rüstungen und waffen kaufen??



*Glaskugelauspack* kurz pollieren
Wenn das neue Blizzard MMO da ist und irgendwann die monatliche Grundgebühr für WoW entfällt.
*Glaskugeleinpack*



lichtkrieger1971 schrieb:


> wie man schon sagt,man muß die dienste ja nicht in anspruch nehmen,aber ich frag mich ,warum blizzard sowas anbietet??



Eigentlich nur um sich eine Goldene Nase zu verdienen. 
Mal ehrlich wir würden es auch so oder ähnlich machen wenn wir die Möglichkeit dazu hätten.
Solange wie genug JA schreien und mitmachen wird Blizzard genau so weitermachen.
Die hören damit erst auf sobald es sie Geld kostet und das passiert erst wenn Kunden ihren Account dauerhaft deshalb kündigen
(und mal ehrlich das werden so wenige sein das es kaum messbar ist).

MfG,
Rishna

PS: Ich habe nur mit Blizzards Geld*gier* Probleme. Die meisten Entscheidungen sind nachvollziehbar, nur wenn ich weniger Leistung fürs selbe Geld bekomme bin ich unzufrieden.


----------



## Hank Smith (13. November 2009)

Ein sensationeller Thread, ich war bisher immer zu faul selber das alles zu schreiben, aber ich Stimme dir zu! =)


----------



## _Flare_ (13. November 2009)

Ich kann fast alles hierbei unterschreiben, wer etwas nicht machen möchte soll es auch nicht verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rishna (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> @Rishna & Grushdak:
> 
> Ist nicht böse gemeint aber es erinnert stark an: Wenn blinde über Farben reden



Bis zu diesem Kommentar fand ich Deinen Post ganz interessant.
Freies Land freie Meinung.

Da Du aber über Kompetenzen reden möchtest und mich grad als inkompetent hinstellst bitte, kannst Du haben.



snif07 schrieb:


> Oder ums anders auszudrücken: Wenn ich nicht weiß was im Hintergrund einer Software Firma läuft, sollte ich nicht darüber Diskutieren.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie's bei Blizzard läuft,


Also Du schreibst da grade das Du keine Ahnung hast, das wird mir auch immer bewusster.




snif07 schrieb:


> aber ich weiß wie es in einer Software Firma läuft weil ich für die größte Arbeite.


Nur weil du bei SAP die Briefmarken anleckst heisst das noch lange nicht das du überhaupt etwas verstanden hast.
Dieser Post läßt sogar darauf schließen, das du nicht lange dabei bist und genau das Gegenteil der Fall ist.



snif07 schrieb:


> Es sind wie die Leute die sich über teure Uhren aufregen.
> Sie sehen das fertige Produkt, aber nicht die Arbeit die dahinter steckt damit dieses Produkt selbstständig läuft



Keine Ahnung was Du damit zum Ausdruck bringen möchtest versuchs doch bitte nochmal aber bitte im *Kontext zum Thema*.

*Oder um es Dir gleichzutun:*

"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ..."

MfG,
Rishna


----------



## Boccanegra (13. November 2009)

Dass Blizzard abzockt wo es nur geht, ist doch bitte keine Frage. Activision | Blizzard ist ein Wirtschaftsbetrieb und nicht die Caritas. Und da sie in der Vergangenheit feststellten, dass sie der Masse der Spieler diese Abzocke durchaus zumuten kann, die es ohnehin nicht schaffen die Finger von dem Spiel zu lassen, greifen sie ihnen in die Tasche wo es nur geht. Falls sie zur Meinung gelangen, dass die Spieler in der großen Masse auch einen Itemshop bei weiterhin ganz normal bestehenden Monatsgebühren schlucken, werden sie auch den bringen. Vor allem jetzt, wo sie bekanntlich gerade dabei sind an einem Nachfolger für WOW zu basteln, was auch kein ganz billiger Spaß sein dürfte und erst mal über Jahre hinweg kein Geld bringt, sondern vermutlich viel Geld kostet. Also wird die Kuh WOW (bzw. dessen Spieler) so lange und so intensiv gemolken wie es nur irgend geht, bis sie schließlich von der neuen Kuh, dem neuen MMORPG, abgelöst wird. Da wird man die Abzocke wieder deutlich zurücknehmen, bis auch dieses Spiel ein Massenphänomen wurde. Und dann beginnt man wieder damit die Kuh fester zu melken.


----------



## Grushdak (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> @Rishna & Grushdak:
> Ist nicht böse gemeint aber es erinnert stark an: Wenn blinde über Farben reden ...
> Oder ums anders auszudrücken: Wenn ich nicht weiß was im Hintergrund einer Software Firma läuft, sollte ich nicht darüber Diskutieren.
> Ich weiß nicht wie's bei Blizzard läuft, aber ich weiß wie es in einer Software Firma läuft weil ich für die größte Arbeite. ...



1. 
Verstehe ich Deine Anspielung jetzt gar nicht.
2. 
siehe 1.
3. 
In welcher Firma arbeitest Du denn?
Robotron aus der DDR gibt es schon lange nicht mehr - war auch nie wirklich die größte Firma.^^
4. 
Habe ich Deinem Text widersprochen? Ich glaube, nein.

ps. Vielleicht habe ich in meinem Leben schon mehr Farben gesehen, als Du zählen kannst - ok *maßloseÜbertreibungaus*^^

gn8


----------



## slook (13. November 2009)

petshop heute
itemshop morgen


----------



## Langlog (13. November 2009)

Netter Beitrag und Trifft auch meinen Gedanken. 

Die Leute die hier mit dem Wort Abzuzocken um sich werfen sollten mal einen Blick in den Duden werfen und mal nachschlagen was es den wirklich bedeutet (ich hab das mal gemacht, man will ja niemanden Überfordern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Ab|zo|cker: jmd., der andere [auf hinterlistige, unredliche Weise] finanziell übervorteilt, sie um ...

Überteuert ist wohl ehr der Richtige Ausdruck dafür und in dem Fall kann auch ich nur sagen, Niemand muss solche Dienste nutzen. Sie sind in keiner Weise Spiel entscheidend, und die, diese Dienste Nutzen (wollen) überlegen sich genau ob sie das machen wollen. Das es sie Gibt liegt nicht daran das Blizz sich hinsetzt und denkt wie kann ich noch mehr Geld verdienen. Ich denke es liegt ehr daran das ein Großteil der  Spieler sich solche Möglichkeiten gewünscht haben! Wenn es keiner haben wollen würde dann gäb das auch nicht (wo kein Markt da kein Anbieter!!) 

Meine Meinung.

Gruß

PS das mit dem Denken, Schreiben, Lesen, Nochmal denken dann erst Posten ist keine Kunst man muss es nur machen...


----------



## Rishna (13. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> dann beginnt man wieder damit die Kuh fester zu melken.



Traurig aber sehr wahrscheinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtkranz (13. November 2009)

Hmm ich weiß das jetzt mich so einige für Klugscheißer halten oder sonst irgendwas.

Wie schon vorher gesagt wurde. Ein paar Leute benutzen den Begriff Abzocke zu schnell.

Hier mal die Diffinition aus dem Wörterbuch:



> Abzocke (umgangssprachlich): Fraud, Nepp, Schwindel, Betrug, Gaunerei, Manipulation, Täuschung, Trickserei, Schmu


Naja das sehe ich hier in Keinster Weise.

Der Service der von Blizzard wird ja wohl irgendwann mal Kalkuliert worden sein. Wenn du bedenkst was da hinter steht wenn du diesen nutzt.

HALLO???? ... Hört ihr es denn noch. eine Einmalige Zahlung von 20 Euro für den Char transfer ist mehr als in Ordnung.

Rechnet man Personalkosten, Stromkosten dafür. Dann muss noch geprüft werden ist denn mit der Zahlung vom kunden alles ok usw.
All der Tross der dazukommt.

Nochmals ... Es zwingt euch niemand dazu. 
Gut das es nach *Abzocke* Aussieht für manche sei dahingestellt.

PS: Das ist meine persönliche Ansicht dazu. Nur muss man dem anderen auch seine Meinung lassen und nicht gleich zum Angriff blasen nur weil wer anders Denkt

Jeder hat seine Meinung ok.. Aber muss es denn immer daraus hinauslaufen das geschimpft wird das der Service so teuer ist??!!

Gott dann benutzt ihn doch nicht.


----------



## nosmoke (13. November 2009)

hey   entlich ma einer der alles in meinen augen sieht ...

meiner meinung nach brauche ich garkeinesfalls auf einen dieser dienste zugreifen... wozu auch  ich hab spass am spielen u nd einen guten ruf eit über 4 jahren auf meinem server .... einen verdammt guten 

hier ne kleine storry zu dem petshop: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schamane mit gekauftem ped in pdc hero
ich: hey, nettes pet! aber is das echt 10 euro wert?
schami: es war zumindest eine gute idee von meinem freund es mir zu schenken, und es ist ja auch für einen guten zweck
ich: ah ok, nette idee ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dafür ist es natürlich super, ma eben jemandem ne freude machen.

einen anliegen hätte ich jedoch an blizzard was ein solcher shop betrifft: ... bringt ausrüstung rein, welche den endconntent von wow beeinträchtigt.. vergleichbare rüstungen und waffen die auch in raids droppen auf dem aktuellen conntent   und ich bin weg aus wow...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg smoke


----------



## Anburak-G (13. November 2009)

@TE

Absolut richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odizar (13. November 2009)

Also ich sehe es auch nicht als abzocke!!!Besonders nicht wenn ich sehe das mein Cousine "Gladiator" (das ein Spiel von Pro7 glaub ich spielt)!!!Wenn ich das mal mit WOW vergleiche was man eigentlich garnicht kann weil es nicht annähernd das bitten kann und wenn ich sehe was der dafür bezahlt im Monat damit der das Premium gescheit spielen kann da würde ich sagen das ist abzocke!!!Aber das jetzt vorbei morgen gibt es ne Einladung per E-Mail und dann hat WOW nen neuen Spieler!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ihn natürlich bearbeitet ganz ohne die Geschenke im Hinterkopf zu haben die ich erhalte!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyl (13. November 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so - Transfer etc. sind keine Pflichtausgaben, deren Nicht-Ausführung zur permanenten Beeinträchtigung des Spielerlebnisses führen. Und IMBA-Ich-Roxx0r-alle-Weg-Items gibts auch nicht im Shop.



Natürlich braucht das niemand nutzen und Auswirkungen hat es auch *noch* nicht. Aber siehst du nicht den Weg den der Spielbetreiber damit einschlägt? Glaubst du wirklich das es bei Kuschelwuschelpets im Itemshop bleibt?

WoW wird leergemolken, nur sehen das die Fans (noch) nicht.
Mit dem Durchschnittsklientel vor 3-4 Jahren wären die jetzigen Änderungen undenkbar gewesen, darum hin zum Casualgame. Neue (melkbare) Fokusgruppe und ran an den Speck.

Ich würde es nicht Abzocke nennen, eher auspressen einer goldenen Kuh mit Haltbarkeitsdatum auf der Lende.


----------



## Lpax (13. November 2009)

Sehe die dienste von blizzard auch nicht als abzocke.

Preise sowie service für mich ok.
Eine firma gründet man um Geld zu verdienen.

Was blizz in zukunft auch bringt ist mir wurst ich lass mich überraschen und stelle keine vermutungen auf.
Das game wie auch andere nutze ich bis es mir nicht mehr gefällt,wie mit jedem anderen hobby.

In einigen themen wird es verteufelt das es den service gibt...und in anderen wird gemeckert das er zu teuer ist^^

Und sollte jemand den service ok finden und es aus seiner sicht auflisten,finden sich wieder welche die das zerreißen müssen.
Nur ändern wird keiner was ...blizz und sein seit jahren totes game laufen weiter wie ein goldesel.


----------



## Sikes (13. November 2009)

Abzocke ist für mich wenn (mir fällt grad nix anderes ein) z.B. eine 500g Müsli Packung per Werbung als "neuer Geschmack, neue Verpackung" zum selben Preis verkauft wird und ich dann gar nicht merke dass es nur noch eine 425g Packung ist.

Ausserdem bin ich über Serverwechsel und Fraktionswechsel sehr froh, sonst wäre mein Rogue immer noch verstaubt auf einem andern Server bei einer Fraktion, dem meine Freunde schon längst den Rücken zugewendet haben. Ich hätte wieder einen Hochzocken können, wofür ich wohl mehr Gametime ausgegeben hätte als die 45 Euro.

Grob gesagt. Meine 500g Müsli Packung ist nun ne 750g Schachtel mit 10% Extrainhalt *g*


----------



## Treni (13. November 2009)

@ TE sign

total richtig


----------



## Chelrid (13. November 2009)

Ich denke das sollte eindeutig sein: 100% /Sign


----------



## doncarloso (13. November 2009)

moin,

ich meine, die Diskussion über "Abzocke" oder nicht beruht auf einer subjektiven Wahrnehmung der Preise und Dienstleistungen von Blizzard.

Wenn ich kein Einkommen habe (warum auch immer; Schüler, Student usw.), sind € 10.-  - € 20.- "viel Geld".

Wenn ich annehme, ein 14 - Jähriger bekommt € 20.- Taschengeld zur freien Verfügung und er dann € 13.- monatlich an Blizz bezahlt um zu spielen, dann sind € 10.- für ein Pet viel.

Ich stimme der Aussage, dass keiner dieses Pet kaufen muss zu. Nur, es besteht dadurch die Möglichkeit, dass eine 2 Klassen Gesellschaft, die auf Geld basiert, in WoW einzieht.

Bis jetzt war die "Spaltung" (und die entsprechenden Vorwürfe) eher in die Richtung: viel Zeit; viel epics. Jetzt kann der mit mehr Geld sich "Sachen" kaufen, während der mit viel zeit in die Röhre schaut (kein Flame bitte nach dem Motto: "sollen sie halt arbeiten gehen")

Vergleichbar ist das mit den Nokia / Vertu Handys (www.vertu.com) Diese Handys von Nokia können meist weniger als ein "echtes" Nokia, dafür kann ich sie mir mit Diamanten und Gold/Platin Schale für € 10.000.- kaufen. 

Der Grund?

Es scheint einen Markt zu geben, der bereit ist, nur um seinen Reichtum zu zeigen so viel für ein Handy auszugeben.

Auf WoW übertragen kann das heißen:

"hey, ich kann mir die Dinge aus dem Item - Shop leisten und du armer Schlucker nicht"

Ich habe in dem Beitrag zum Item - Shop geschrieben, wenn es einem nicht passt, dass Blizz Geld verdient, soll man sich halt Vivendi Aktien kaufen (Blizz/Activison gehört zu 56% zu Vivendi). Diese aussage ist natürlich provokant, da ich davon ausgehen muss, dass jemand, der sich auf Grund seiner finaziellen Situation kein Pet kaufen kann wohl eher nicht in der Lage ist, sich Aktien zu kaufen.

Letztlich sehe ich weniger die Gefahr, dass Blizz bei WoW spielentscheidende Items anbietet. Eher wird es Items geben, mit denen man glaubt zu erkennen, ob ein Spieler Geld "übrig" hat.

Es entwickelt sich damit die selbe Wirkung, die es schon im "echten" Leben gibt:

Der eine hat Markenklamotten, der andere muss bei KiK einkaufen gehen.

Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, will ich nicht beurteilen, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Don


----------



## Rainaar (13. November 2009)

lichtkrieger1971 schrieb:


> Der PET Shop:wann kann man ganze rüstungen und waffen kaufen??




Sobald Waffen und Rüstungen Pets sind! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich hoffe inständig, daß Dein Name nicht Dein Geburtsjahr enthält, denn dann wird der Fremdschämfaktor stark erhöht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (13. November 2009)

doncarloso schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich meine, die Diskussion über "Abzocke" oder nicht beruht auf einer subjektiven Wahrnehmung der Preise und Dienstleistungen von Blizzard.
> 
> ...




Prinzipiell richtig, aber das ist im RL nicht anders.

14 jährige können sich keine Autos, Häuser, TFT Fernseher, und was weiss ich  NICHT  kaufen. 

Trotzdem fahren sie mit, schauen fern usw. und keiner käme auf die Idee einer Herstellerfirma wie z.B. Ford, Mercedes oder Sony abzocke vorzuwerfen.

Nicht alles ist auch für alle. Eine Lektion die man in meinem Augen nicht früh genug lernen kann.


BTW:
2 Klassengesellschaft?

frag mal Jugendliche die zur Schule gehen und die, die eine Lehrstelle haben mit ein paar hundert Euro Lehrlingsgehalt nach einer 2 Klassengesellschaft.
Dagegen ist jeder Itemshop Kinderkacke.


----------



## blindhai (13. November 2009)

An sich sind die Preise schon ok aber man hätte es auch staffeln können oder halt sagen können: "Einmal im Jahr kostet der Service nur 50%". Dann hätten auch diejenigen die wirklich nur EINMAL was ändern wollen etwas davon.


----------



## Dragonchen (13. November 2009)

Moin 

super geschrieben und auch ich bin deiner meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10 / 10

GRuß Drago


----------



## darkcloudxx (13. November 2009)

finde ich super!
Frage mich so oder so warum sich die leute aufregen das wäre abzocke , wenn das was angeboten wird noch nichtmals einen spieler besser macht als die anderen.
Abzocke meiner meinung nach wäre, wenn Blizzard besseres equip für geld anbieten würde als man ingame bekommen würde.
Aber ich glaube nicht das Blizzard das jemals machen wird , dass würde zu viele spieler eher dazu bringen wow aufzuhören


----------



## Keula1 (13. November 2009)

Wer auch nur ein Fünkchen Verstand hat, kann einen FREIWILLIGENDienst nicht als Abzocke bezeichnen.


----------



## Rainaar (13. November 2009)

Keula schrieb:


> Wer auch nur ein Fünkchen Verstand hat, kann einen FREIWILLIGENDienst nicht als Abzocke bezeichnen.



Besser kann man es nicht zusammenfassen!

/sign


----------



## Testare (13. November 2009)

Ich schätze ja, der einzige wirkliche Grund wieso immer gleich geschrien wird ist der, dass immer noch berechtigte Angst vorherrscht, ausser diesen kosmetischen Diensten kommt der Zeitpunkt der spielentscheidenden Items gegen Geld.

Naja, und ein wenig vielleicht noch weil es einfach typisch Deutsch ist einfach sinnlos rumzujammern....


----------



## Testare (13. November 2009)

doncarloso schrieb:


> Letztlich sehe ich weniger die Gefahr, dass Blizz bei WoW spielentscheidende Items anbietet. Eher wird es Items geben, mit denen man glaubt zu erkennen, ob ein Spieler Geld "übrig" hat.
> 
> Es entwickelt sich damit die selbe Wirkung, die es schon im "echten" Leben gibt:
> 
> ...




Ehrlich? Mir ists Wayne ob jemand Billigzeugs trägt oder Markenscheisse. Solange es nur optische Unterschiede sind pfeife ich drauf. Letztendlich entscheidet der Spieler, seine soziale Kompetenz und sein Skill, ob er erfolgreich mitraidet oder nict, und nicht irgendein Pet oder T11 statt in Rosa in Blau...


----------



## LordofDemons (13. November 2009)

Keula schrieb:


> Wer auch nur ein Fünkchen Verstand hat, kann einen FREIWILLIGENDienst nicht als Abzocke bezeichnen.


/sign

danke an den TE super geschrieben^^


----------



## Natar (13. November 2009)

*hust* fanboy


----------



## Starfros (13. November 2009)

alles gelesen habe ich nicht .

Aber wie kann man für Sicherheit Geld verlangen wenn der Serverbetreiber dafür aufkommen sollte. Oder anders gesagt wir zahlen ja auch nicht für jeden patch oder hotfix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## qwax (13. November 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> *Ehrlich? Mir ists Wayne ob jemand Billigzeugs trägt oder Markenscheisse.
> *




sehe ich auch so

da wird von manchen herumgeweint wegen abzocke "tsts" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wegen den Golsellers ist euch egal? die verdienen sich eine goldene Nase von den Spielern die Euros dafür bezahlen damit sie Gold im Spiel haben, *das finde ich abzocke!
*
auf diesen Dienst würde ich niee zugreifen

lg.


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

@Rishna: 

Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen

Aber die sachen die du zitiert und erklärt hast waren in meinen augen mehr als fraglich. Du bringst keine Argumente sondern sagst nur "teuer, muss ich selber machen und kostet Blizz nur einen Mausklick". 

Für Dich sind alles ein oder zwei klicks, für blizz steckt da aber mehr Arbeit. 

Ich Arbeite nicht für SAP oder wie der andere meinte für eine Roboter Firma (ein Roboter ist eine Software?)

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei blizz läuft aber ich Arbeite in der *selben Branche*. Somit weiß ich wie dieses Geschäft funktioniert!


Deswegen, wie gesagt, es war nicht böse oder beleidigend gemeint "wenn blinde über farben reden" nur machtest du den eindruck als müsstest du krampfhaft sagen "Doch es ist abzocke"

Gruß
Snif07

Edit: @Starfros: Natürlich zahlst du nicht für jeden Patch!
Aber wäre es dir lieber jeden Patch zu zahlen und dafür die ganzen Serverwechsel ect. rauszunehmen?


----------



## KingPin2009 (13. November 2009)

Hmm..naja..also...trotzdem alles kacke.


----------



## Brianbrasco (13. November 2009)

1. Du hast recht. Gibts nichts anzufügen.

2. Was mich daran stört? Der Wechsel der Firmenphilosophie. Wenn Du Blizz kennst, weisst Du vielleicht, wie sehr sie früher mit den Gamern zusammen arbeiteten. Wie inovativ und experimentierfreudig sie waren. Dies alles existiert seit einer gewissen Übernahme nicht mehr und es geht wirklich nur noch ums Geld. Gewisse Qualitätsmengel und voreilige Patches waren die Folge. Lieber etwas mehr energie in Geldquellen als in Spielinhalte gesteckt. usw usw... 

Das ist was ich gerne kritisiere. Aber wie gesagt, deine Aussage stimmt.

Grüsse


----------



## Drop-Dead (13. November 2009)

echt gut dass das auch endlich mal gesagt wird!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/thumbs up


----------



## swizzly22 (13. November 2009)

Im allgemeine gebe ich Euch recht, doch was mich als 'wenig' Spieler nervt wenn ich mich wegen technischen Problemen nicht einloggen kann. Als IT Mensch weiss ich, dass Server usw. mal den Geist aufegeben, aber mal ehrlich, warun kriege ich diese Zeit nicht vergütet? Sitz man am Flughafen und das Flugzeug fällt aus schreit man nach Essensgutscheinen, fällt ein Fussballlspiel aus will man das Eintrittsgeld zurück.

Zu Beginn von WOW wurde das einem sogar noch gutgeschrieben soweit ich mich erinnern mag.

War nur ne Meinung, zahle und spiele trotzdem gerne weiter WOW und lass mich für viel Geld von anderen erniedrigen weil mein equip scheisse ist ;-)

so far


----------



## Aratos (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Diesen Dienst habe ich mit absicht nicht reingenommen da nicht jeder Spieler über einen 2. Account verfügt und dieser dienst somit für viele flach fällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab sogar 3 Accounts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (13. November 2009)

Für mich ist das allles keine "Abzocke" da alles auf freiwilliger basis passiert und keinerlei einfluss auf den spielverlauf selbst hat. Man kann auch alles kostenlos machen, es braucht halt nur Zeit neu anzufangen.


----------



## Rainaar (13. November 2009)

swizzly22 schrieb:


> ...weiter WOW und lass mich für viel Geld von anderen erniedrigen weil mein equip scheisse ist ;-)
> 
> so far



"Erniedrigen" kostet woanders mehr - dafür haben DIE dann das Equip *duckundweg*


----------



## Liandrin (13. November 2009)

/sign

Ganz meine Meinung! Super geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

swizzly22 schrieb:


> ...Als IT Mensch weiss ich, dass Server usw. mal den Geist aufegeben, aber mal ehrlich, warun kriege ich diese Zeit nicht vergütet? ...



Bekommt man bei der Bahn ja auch erst ab einer bestimmten Zugverspätung. Und ich wage mich zu erinnern, dass alle Spieler schon einmal Spielzeit gutgeschrieen wurden, auf Grund eines längeren Serverausfalls


----------



## Sarazin (13. November 2009)

hmmm Sorry aber ich kann mich den Vorpostern leider nicht anschließen, da dem TE EIN entscheidender Fehler unterlaufen ist;

Wenn man etwas unter die Lupe nimmt, sollte man es kritisch betrachten und das hat er definitiv nicht. Man muss ja nicht in diese Blizz-ist-Shice-Mentalität einlenken...
Aber ein klein wenig Differenzierung in Pro´s und Conta´s wären hier sehr angebracht.


Und Meine Herren, dass ich das mal sage... habe ich mir als letzter gedacht; Die Buffed / WoW-Com hat in dem Punkt Pet-Shop Recht, denn hier MUSS ganz klar die Devise heissen "währet den Anfängen".


Ich habe fertig


----------



## swizzly22 (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Bekommt man bei der Bahn ja auch erst ab einer bestimmten Zugverspätung.




Man findet immer schlechte Beispiele was Service anbelangt...


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

Sarazin schrieb:


> Wenn man etwas unter die Lupe nimmt, sollte man es kritisch betrachten und das hat er definitiv nicht.
> Aber ein klein wenig Differenzierung und Pro´s und Conta´s wären hier sehr angebracht.



Ich kritisiere ja nichts! Finde die Preise gut und fair... deswegen gibts kein "pro und contra"

Ich sage klar und deutlich "Die Preise sind Fair"

Die Kritik richtet sich im allgemeinen an die* User*, die bei jeder bezahlbaren Dienstleistung schreien "Abzocke".

Gruß
Snif07


----------



## Minotauer (13. November 2009)

@ TE ich stimme auch zu...

Von wegen 2 Klassengesellschaft und so - es ist wie im RL kein Garant dafuer, dass man viel Geld hat, wenn man teure Klamotten oder bezahlte Ingamepets hat.

Wie viele Spieler/Menschen gibt es, die sich alles moegliche von anderen (eltern) bezahlen lassen? - Nur weil Mami neue, teure Schuhe fuer den nervenden Sproessling, der nicht mal was dafuer geleistet hat, kauft, soll dieser besser sein, als ein Kind, dessen Eltern sich nur Schuhe vom Kik kaufen koennen?!

Eine 2 Klassengesellschaft beginnt im eigenen Kopf wenn man sie selbst zulaesst. im Endeffekt resultiert ein Gedanke an eine 2 Klassengesellschaft nur aus Neid. Nur weil jemand was hat, was man selber nicht hat oder sich nicht leisten kann, fuehlt man sich minderwaertig. Dabei ist aber der, der etwas besitzt ja nicht ein besserer Mensch/Spieler.

Ich zum beispiel war immer jemand, der nicht alles in den allerwertersten geschoben bekommen hat, meine Eltern hatten zwar eigentlich ganz gut Geld, dennoch habe ich keine teuren Geschenke oder Klamotten bekommen, weil meine Eltern das gar nicht eingesehen haben. Als Kind habe ich das freilich nicht verstanden und war neidisch auf andere Kinder die mehr hatten als ich - Heute bin ich aber froh, weil ich heute mir vieles nicht kaufe, was ich nich wirklich brauche.

So ... nun auch wieder die Ueberleitung zum Topic - Wenn ich einen Dienst von Blizz doof, zu teuer finde oder ich schlicht und ergreifend nicht brauche, dann kaufe ich diesen Dienst halt nicht.

Ich brauche die Dienste auch nicht und frage mich auch ueber den Sinn da mir meine Chars so gefallen wie sie sind - Aber es gibt nun mal welche, die sich nicht ausreichend Gedanken bei der Charerstellung gemacht haben oder zu ihren Freunden wechseln wollen - und das koennen sie nun - is doch toll - und der Service soll auch freilich bezahlt werden.

Ueberlegt mal - andere Spiele bieten sowas gar nicht erst an - Ich kenne zwar nur WoW recht gut aber in andere habe ich auch reingeschmeckt und konnte bisher solche Services nicht finden. (DAoC... AO... etc).


----------



## Keyone (13. November 2009)

Also ich finde den Thread gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich finde nicht das Blizzard noch mehr Geld mit den ganzen sachen machen will.
Weil schaut mal: 12Millionen Leute spielen WoW, alle zahlen ca. 14 Euro im Monat: das sind 16.800.000 Euro im Monat, im Jahr sind das dann 201.600.000 Euro.
Ich glaub nicht das Blizzard noch mehr Geld braucht.

Mfg Keyone


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2009)

Ich finde deine Ansicht volkommen richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine einzige Angst ist nur,dass man sich irgendwann auch Rüstungen und Waffen im Shop kaufen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juupy (13. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab z.B. vor 3 Wochen die Dienste Serverwechsel und Fraktionswechsel genutzt um auf einen Server zu wechseln, auf dem auch meine RL Freunde spielen. Ich find die Einführung dieser Möglichkeiten echt gut. Da ist es mir dann auch echt egal, ob das komplett 20 Euro oder 50 Euro kostet.
Wieso verfluchen denn viele die "Unternehmensphilosophie" (so kann mans ja eigentlich nicht nennen, da Blizzard ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen ist) bzw. den Pet-Shop? Gab es denn nicht schon zu Classic- oder BC-Zeiten die Möglichkeit eine "Special Edition" des Spiels zu kaufen in dem es irgendwelche Haustiere inklusive gab, die kein anderer looten konnte?!?!? Und was ist mit dem TCG? Dort kriegst du in jeder Serie Loot-Karten die für nicht jeden zugänglich sind! Da heulte komischer Weise niemand rum "Das Standard-Spiel kostet 40 Euro und die Deluxe-Ausgabe kostet 80 Euro! Ist das nicht böse von Blizzard?!?!" oder "Hey ich will einen Spectral-Tiger, jetzt muß ich mit dem TCG auch noch Geld ausgeben, wie gemein!"
Im Grunde ist das ganze doch nur ein virueller Schw***vergleich: "Schau mal, ich hab das Pferd des kopflosen Reiters!" oder "Schau mal ich hab KT als Pet, man bin ich cool!"
Und um das ganze mal vom betriebs- bzw. volkswirtschaflichen Standpunkt zu betrachten: Der Preis steuert Angebot und Nachfrage. Das ist zwar etwas "schwierig", weil hier ein Monopol vorliegt. Verlangt Blizzard zu viel, kaufts keiner, verlangen sie zu wenig, rentiert es sich nicht. (Googelt das mal wenn ihr anderer Meinung seid, und ihr werdet mir Recht geben müssen)
Also ich für meinen Teil muß sagen, daß mir der Beitrag sehr gut gefällt und mir aus der Seele spricht! Endlich mal jemand der das ganze nicht so pessimistisch sieht!
In diesem Sinne,

Gruß, Weidmannsheil und Tod der Allianz/Horde


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

doncarloso schrieb:


> Wenn ich kein Einkommen habe (warum auch immer; Schüler, Student usw.), sind € 10.-  - € 20.- "viel Geld".



Leider jetzt erst gesehn.

Aber mal ehrlich: Wenn ich kein Einkommen habe, dann überlege ich doch drei mal ob ich mir etwas leiste, dass ich garnicht finanzieren kann?

Und WoW kann mal als Hobby sehn, genauso wie Tunen usw.


Gruß
Snif07


----------



## daymion99 (13. November 2009)

das mal ein sehr guter thread!

die die "abzocke" schreien sind doch dann meistens auch die die als erstes mit nem baylich rumrennen.

solange man sich durch die gekauften items keine vorteile verschaffen kann, ist das alles relativ latte was blizz da anbietet.

und den gesichtspunkt, dass, wenn das alles umsonst wäre, jeder 2te ständig den server/namen wechseln würde, hab ich bisher noch nie beachtet. da ist echt was dran.


----------



## Sarazin (13. November 2009)

Ich schreibe es nochmal in der Hoffnung, dass viele das eben Überlesen haben

Es geht der Com lediglich um eines: *währet den Anfängen -> sprich was wäre wenn Blizz den Item-Shop erweitert?!*


----------



## Natar (13. November 2009)

wurde doch schon mal bewiesen, dass Appeasement-Politik nicht immer klappen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

Sarazin schrieb:


> Es geht der Com lediglich um eines: *währet den Anfängen -> sprich was wäre wenn Blizz den Item-Shop erweitert?!*




Ich versuch es mal mit einem anderen Thema zu vergleichen.

Wir zwei kaufen uns ein gleiches Auto. 
Wir haben viel spaß damit und fahren, weil es so richtig spaß macht, wild durch die Gegend.
Eines Tages bringt dieser namhafte Autohersteller Tuning teile auf den Markt!
Ich kaufe natürlich sofort alle Extras, Teile usw. und baue sie dran.

Nun siehst du meine aufgemotze karre... würde es dir plötzlich weniger spaß machen, mit dem Auto dass vor 2 Wochen noch so richtig bock machte, zu fahren?

Mir nicht!

Wenn Blizzard nun Items zum kauf anbietet, also Rüssi, dann wäre es mir völlig egal. Denn ich spiele weils mir spaß macht!
Ob nun andere besseres Equip haben, ist mir egal. Sie Zahlen mehr, also sollen sie auch mehr bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Snif07


----------



## Looklike (13. November 2009)

Hallo,
1. Wenn ich kein Geld habe um wir was bestimmtes zu kaufen, dann lasse ich es!
2. Wenn ich in ein Geschäft gehe, wo es zu teuer ist, dann suche ich mir ein neues.

Wo ist jetzt Dein Problem?

PS: "Sucht" kostet halt... Ob es jetzt spielen ist oder rauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (13. November 2009)

swizzly22 schrieb:


> Im allgemeine gebe ich Euch recht, doch was mich als 'wenig' Spieler nervt wenn ich mich wegen technischen Problemen nicht einloggen kann. Als IT Mensch weiss ich, dass Server usw. mal den Geist aufegeben, aber mal ehrlich, warun kriege ich diese Zeit nicht vergütet? Sitz man am Flughafen und das Flugzeug fällt aus schreit man nach Essensgutscheinen, fällt ein Fussballlspiel aus will man das Eintrittsgeld zurück.
> 
> Zu Beginn von WOW wurde das einem sogar noch gutgeschrieben soweit ich mich erinnern mag.
> 
> ...


Es gab und wird es (hoffentlich nicht mehr, denn dann könnten wir ja wieder über einen längeren Zeitraum nicht zocken) Spielzeitgutschriften immer dann, wenn eine große Anzahl von Spielern nach einem großen Patch tagelang nicht einloggen konnten.

Was genau ist denn Dein Problem? Betrifft es nur Dich oder auch andere Spieler auf Deinem Realm? Oder nur einen bestimmten Char?

Ich frage deshalb, weil ich auf dem sehr vollen Realm "Perenolde" spiele. Da muss ich mich zwar öfter zweimal einloggen, weil beim ersten Mal die Verbindung (gerade, wenn der Char in "Laggy-Town" Dalaran ist) abbricht, ich aber eigentlich beim zweiten Versuch reinkomme. Das ist zwar ärgerlich aber Blizz scheint im Moment nicht in der Lage oder Willens zu sein, da was zu ändern. Das ist nur leider kein Grund für eine Zeitgutschrift, da es "nur" ein paar Minuten Spielzeit sind, die verloren sind.

Bei einem Gildenmitglied war es so, das er sich (warum auch immer) mit einem Char nicht einloggen konnte, mit seinem Twink aber schon. Ganz komisch, aber wohl auch -zum Glück - kein Massenphänomen und auch kein Grund für eine Spielzeitgutschrift.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Topic: Der TE hat, wie ich finde, in den meisten Punkten recht.
Es sind zusätzliche Angebote, die über das normale Dienstleistungsangebot hinausgehen.

Wie andere Dienstleistung auch. Z.B.: Ein großes Online-Kaufhaus bietet sein Kunden auf Wunsch auch einen Express-Versand gegen Aufpreis (davon geht auch nur ein Teil an den Kurier (DHL, UPS oder wer auch immer), der Rest bleibt beim Online-Händler) an. Den Service muss man nicht nutzen, wenn doch, kostet es halt mehr.


Der Vergleich mit der Zwei-Klassengesellschaft, der hier aufgekommen ist, hinkt doch arg. Nur weil es plötzlich zwei Pets zu kaufen gibt, ändert sich ja nichts am Charakter. Die Pets haben keinen Einfluss auf die Werte oder die Spielmechanik.


----------



## Seabhac (13. November 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> @TE:
> Also ich halte deine Begründungen für Schwachsinnig.
> Du verwendest immer die Gleiche, nur anders formuliert. Jedes Mal ist die zentrale Aussage _"damit man den Service nicht zu oft benutzt"_.
> Und zum Beispiel die Charakter-Neugestaltung, sie kostet 15€, das begründest du dadurch, dass man gleichzeitig seinen Namen ändern kann, aber will man das immer? Viele wollen ihren Namen behalten, trotzdem müssen sie diese (laut deiner Rechnung) 8€ bezahlen.
> ...



Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass der Normalspieler alle zwei Wochen mal seinen Charakter ändern möchte und deswegen ständig "gezwungen" ist, 15 € dafür auszugeben.

Der ursprüngliche Sinn eines Rollenspiels ist es doch, in eine alternative Welt einzutauchen und sich dort zu bewegen, mit anderen Gleichgesinnten zu interagieren und ganz allgemein Spass zu haben (was auch immer der Einzelne sich darunter vorstellt).
Deswegen sollte man sich (so der Normalfall) vorher überlegen, auf welcher Seite man spielt, welche Rasse und Klasse und nicht zuletzt, mit welchem Aussehen man spielt. 
Je näher der Charakter sich an die eigenen Wunschvorstellungen anlehnt, um so mehr identifiziert man sich mit ihm und um so intensiver ist das Spielerlebnis. Das ist so beabsichtigt und auch in Ordnung so, denn ein Rollenspiel lebt schließlich (auch) davon. 
Wenn man nun das erste mal mit WoW in Berührung kommt, dann hat man sicher bestimmte Vorstellungen, was, wo und wie man spielen will. Das reicht von Zockerfahrungen der Kumpel bis hin zu eigenen Vorstellungen, wie man sich in dem Spiel sieht. Die Palette reicht von "Ich spiel Allianz/Horde, weil meine Kumpel da auch sind" bis hin zu "Spiel doch nen Schurken, den brauchen wir in der Gilde noch."
Im Laufe des Spiels stellt man dann vielleicht fest, dass einem der pinkhaarige Gnom ("Rasenschmuck") auf den Keks geht oder man doch lieber ein HaudraufundSchluss-Krieger sein möchte, als sich mit tausenden von Giften und Combopunkten rumzuärgern.
An diesem Punkt gleicht sich Blizzard immer mehr der Realität an. Im RL gibt es Botox-Spritzen, Silikon-Implantate und Fettabsaugen. Bei WoW hat man die Charakteranpassungspalette nach und nach erweitert, schlicht, weil der Spieler (oder eher: viele Spieler) das nutzen möchten. 
Da ich erst seit 8 Monaten spiele, weiß ich nicht, ob es die Barbiere in den Städten von Anfang an gab, aber dort existiert eine ingame-Möglichkeit, den Charakter (begrenzt) anzupassen - gegen virtuelles Geld.

Jetzt bietet man diese Änderungen (mit umfangreicheren Möglichkeiten) eben gegen echtes Geld an. 

Mal ehrlich: Woran erkennt man einen Spieler zweifelsfrei? An seinem Namen, verbunden mit Rasse, Klasse und auch Aussehen. 
Aussehen ändert sich mit jedem Rüstungsteil, das sich ändert, genau wie im Real-Life. Niemand identifiziert mich an Hand meiner Jeans, da ich diese wechsle und es tausende andere gibt, die eine vergleichbare ebenfalls tragen. An meiner Frisur oder sonstigen Accessoires auch eher nicht, da es hunderttausende Männer mit simplem Kurzhaarschnitt gibt. 
Kurzum: Am ehesten werde ich an Hand meines Namens verbunden mit meinem Umfeld identifiziert. Dies zu ändern ist sehr aufwändig, wenn nicht gar unmöglich (zumindest im Reallife). Und genau hier setzt Blizzard - wie ich finde - richtigerweise an, in dem sie diese Änderungen zwar ermöglicht, aber hohe Hürden davorschaltet. 
Die Gründe dafür sind sicher unter anderem - wie andere schon schrieben - dass man es den Leuten nicht so einfach machen möchte, Mist zu bauen und dann "unterzutauchen". 
Und da sind die Hürden mit den genannten Beträgen in Ordnung, wie ich finde, denn wenn ein Spieler mit Rasse, Fraktion und/oder Name unzufrieden ist, dann kann er das gegen eine Gebühr ändern. Je höher die Gebühr, um so höher die Hürde und jeder überlegt sich zweimal, ob er das jetzt wirklich machen will und Hand aufs Herz: Wer vor so einer Entscheidung steht, der trifft die doch überlegt und muss nicht zwei Wochen später schon wieder irgendwas ändern. Abgehalten werden durch solche Gebühren aber die Spieler, die "untertauchen" wollen. sicher nicht jeder Einzelne, aber diese Hürde schreckt sicher den einen oder anderen ab. Je geringer der Preis, desto eher sind Spieler dazu bereit.

Was die Refinanzierung des Dienstes durch die Gebühren geht: Es wird ja nicht nur das Knopfdrücken des Mitarbeiters vergütet, sondern diese Möglichkeiten müssen erst mal programmiert werden. Die Dienste müssen getestet werden, damit sie funktionieren und es gibt im Hintergrund Soft- und Hardeware, die dafür Möglichkeiten bereit stellt. Diese will gepflegt und gewartet werden.
Ob nun der exakte Preis, den Blizzard nimmt, dafür angemessen ist... wer will das wirklich ermessen, außer den Leuten, die das entscheiden und die Zahlen kennen? Keiner hier weiß, wie hoch die Kosten sind, um den Dienst ohne einen cent Gewinn anzubieten und wie hoch nun die Gewinnspanne ist und wieviel davon vielleicht wirklich ein "Wir wollen verhindern, dass Ninjalooter zu einfach untertauchen oder ähnliches" - Zuschlag ist.

Ich kann daher dieses Abzocke-Geschrei nicht verstehen, denn Abzocke ist was anderes, als einen Dienst kostenpflichtig anzubieten, den niemand nutzen muss.


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2009)

daymion99 schrieb:


> das mal ein sehr guter thread!
> solange man sich durch die gekauften items keine vorteile verschaffen kann, ist das alles relativ latte was blizz da anbietet.


/sign


----------



## Felix^^ (13. November 2009)

der beste fred den ich seit langen auf buffed gelesen habe !!! respekt.


----------



## Pacster (13. November 2009)

Natürlich kann man sagen "das ist alles freiwillig, muss ja keiner machen". Gleichzeitig darf man aber auch 2 Sachen nicht vergessen:
a)Wird z.B. bei den Pets Spielzeit(zum Farmen der Pets) durch reales Geld ersetzt. Spielzeit kann man auch durch Gold ersetzen(weil es eine gewisse Zeit dauert um Gold zu farmen). Also ist dann Gold=Geld. Mit anderen Worten: Sie könnten auch direkt selbst per ebay Gold verkaufen.
Petsammler ärgert das weil es einfach ihre "Leistung"(subjektiv gesehen) zum simplen "Kreditkarte zücken" degradiert.
Gäbe es t10 durch die Kreditkarte, wäre das auch alles freiwillig, es müsste keiner machen...und wer es nicht will, den sollte es auch nicht stören. Spätestens da merkt aber jeder, weshalb das die Motivation der Leute, die sich diese Sektor des Spiels verschrieben haben, reichlich schmählert.

b)Ob es Abzocke ist, definiert sich auch durch den Arbeitsaufwand verglichen mit den Kosten...und das das verschieben eines Chars wohl vom Arbeitsaufwand keine 2 Euro kostet(und das auch nur wenn es tatsächlich einer per hand macht und nicht irgendein Skript...was allerdings unwahrscheinlich ist) und so ein Pet in den Massen vermutlich für 2Cent gebaut werden kann, bezweifelt wohl keiner.


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> b)Ob es Abzocke ist, definiert sich auch durch den Arbeitsaufwand verglichen mit den Kosten...und das das verschieben eines Chars wohl vom Arbeitsaufwand keine 2 Euro kostet(und das auch nur wenn es tatsächlich einer per hand macht und nicht irgendein Skript...was allerdings unwahrscheinlich ist) und so ein Pet in den Massen vermutlich für 2Cent gebaut werden kann, bezweifelt wohl keiner.



Du musst aber auch eingestehn dass solche Pet's und Dienste (serverwechsel, Fraktion usw.) nicht eben in der Mittagspause geschrieben oder programiert werden!

Die Blizzard Mitarbeiter werden vermutlich nach Stunden bezahlt? 
Und wenn der Designer/Grafiker da 4-5 Std dran hockt, dann wird er dafür bezahlt!
Ausserdem behaupte ich mal, die verdienen sicher mehr als 10 Euro die Stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Snif07


----------



## Seabhac (13. November 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Petsammler ärgert das weil es einfach ihre "Leistung"(subjektiv gesehen) zum simplen "Kreditkarte zücken" degradiert.
> Gäbe es t10 durch die Kreditkarte, wäre das auch alles freiwillig, es müsste keiner machen...und wer es nicht will, den sollte es auch nicht stören. Spätestens da merkt aber jeder, weshalb das die Motivation der Leute, die sich diese Sektor des Spiels verschrieben haben, reichlich schmählert.


Warum? Warum lass ich meine Motivation oder Befriedigung, die ich aus dem Spiel ziehe, darüber beeinflussen, was andere tun? Wenn ich mir ein seltenes Pet erspiele, dann ist das meine Leistung. Dann war ich gut und/oder hartnäckig genug, es zu schaffen. Genau wie mit T-Sets oder sonstigen Dingen. Was juckt mich der andere, der sein T-Set mit 100 € gekauft hat? Ich war besser als er, denn ich habe es mir erspielt.

Ich finde es bedenklich, wenn jemand seine ingame-Befriedigung und Motivation von den Handlungen anderer abhängig macht. 


Bei Dingen, die ausschließlich über den Item-Shop erhältlich sind. So what? Auch hier gilt: Wenn ich jemanden mit einem Pet oder vielleicht sogar mit einem Rüstungsteil sehe, dass es nur über den Shop gibt, dann ist das halt jemand, der nen Haufen Extra-Kohle ausgibt und dem man dass dann auch ansieht. Und? Schmälert das meine eigene Leistung im Spiel?


----------



## Technocrat (13. November 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> hast ja schön geschrieben warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube, Du weißt nicht, was das wort "abzocken" eigentlich bedeutet.

@TE: Klasse Text!


----------



## Secondsight (13. November 2009)

Ich bin echt beeindruckt das hier durchweg nur Zustimmung zu finden ist.
Ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben das ich mich schon beim Lesen des threads auf eine menge dumme Kommentare im Stil von "Made my day" gefreut habe aber echt super reaktion kein dummer flame echt klasse weiter so!

Zum Topic: Voll und ganz richtig jedes Unternehmen möchte die maximale Rendite erwirtschaften ! Also kann man voll und ganz stehen lassen!

MFG
Second


----------



## Thrainan (13. November 2009)

Die Aussage das viele Leute vergessen das Blizzard eine Firma wie jede andere auch sei, vergisst niemand. Nur gibt es halt Firmen und Firmen. Nach der "die wollen doch nur Geld verdienen" Mentalität müsste man Sagen der ganze Bankencrash war doch nur pech, die haben dich nur versucht ein bischen was zu verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kosten
Wenn ich als Unternehmen ein Produkt anbiete darf ich natürlich das angebot erweitern, auch Kostenpflichtig. Aber es sollte sich dabei auch wirklich um Angebote handeln, die das Kernangebot, hier halt das MMO, nicht beschneiden. Daduch das ich durch petshop und Kartenspiel auch ingame besser gestellt bin hat Blizz das Kerngeschäft beschnitten. Konnte ich früher mit 13 ,- € im Monat alles erreichen, geht das heute nicht mehr. Ich brauche einiges an zusätzlichem Realen Geld dafür. 

Und nur weil die real bezahlten Items keine Kampfwerte haben, ist das nicht entschuldbar. Denn nicht jeder sieht in dps und Kampf seine persönliche Motivation um WoW zu spielen. Daher kann es eben nicht jedem egal sein das es "nur" pets sind.


----------



## qwax (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard nun Items zum kauf anbietet, also Rüssi, dann wäre es mir völlig egal. *Denn ich spiele weils mir spaß macht*!
> Ob nun andere besseres Equip haben, ist mir egal. Sie Zahlen mehr, also sollen sie auch mehr bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau darum


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Unternehmen ein Produkt anbiete darf ich natürlich das angebot erweitern, auch Kostenpflichtig. Aber es sollte sich dabei auch wirklich um Angebote handeln, die das Kernangebot, hier halt das MMO, nicht beschneiden. Daduch das ich durch petshop und Kartenspiel auch ingame besser gestellt bin hat Blizz das Kerngeschäft beschnitten. Konnte ich früher mit 13 ,- € im Monat alles erreichen, geht das heute nicht mehr. Ich brauche einiges an zusätzlichem Realen Geld dafür.



Das trifft auf die Addons TBC, WotLK, und Cata aber auch zu. Dahingehend würde ich nicht von einer Beschneidung des Angebots sondern von einer reinen käuflichen Erweiterung sprechen


----------



## Boccanegra (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch eingestehn dass solche Pet's und Dienste (serverwechsel, Fraktion usw.) nicht eben in der Mittagspause geschrieben oder programiert werden!
> 
> Die Blizzard Mitarbeiter werden vermutlich nach Stunden bezahlt?
> Und wenn der Designer/Grafiker da 4-5 Std dran hockt, dann wird er dafür bezahlt!
> ...


Bei mancher Argumentation hier denkt man, man wäre im Kabarett. Oben las ich, dass jemand meinte, Blizzard müsse Gebühren verlangen wegen der,  man halte sich fest, Stromkosten. Und hier scheint jemand zu glauben, es würde quasi jedes Pet sozusagen für den Spieler handgemalt. In Wahrheit ist das ein Massenbetrieb (in den USA war tatsächlich eines dieser Pets vorübergehend ausverkauft ... wenn ich mich auch frage, wie das bei einem Pixelprodukt geht ... hab den Bericht nicht so genau durchgelesen ...vermutlich sind sie mit den eingehenden Bestellungen nicht nachgekommen). Die Kosten waren wohl schon nach einem einzigen Verkaufstag wieder eingespielt. Diese Pet-Sache ist für Blizzard, das kann man jetzt schon sagen, ein Riesengeschäft mit einem für sie geradezu unglaublich günstigen Verhältnis von Aufwand zu Ertrag.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (13. November 2009)

Guten Morgen!

@TE: Respekt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *vollundganzdirzustimm*
Gute Vergleiche, die sogar Kinder (und davon solle s hier ja ein paar geben) verstehen...!!!


Ich machs mal kurz und knapp.. 

Wenn es ABZOCKE wäre und wenn die Preise ZU HOCH wären oder dem 
Arbeitsaufwand nicht angemessen... 

Warum in aller Welt zahlen dann weltweit über 10 Millionen Menschen 13€ pro Monat, Transferieren Charkatere, Passen den Namen an, Wechseln die Server usw. oder um das Forum hier als Bsp zu nennen... alle die sich an dem Fred beteiligen?
(zumindest hoffe ich das sie zahlen und spielen ansonsten frage ich mich... warum lest ihr das oder postet ihr hier überhaupt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> ... (in den USA war tatsächlich eines dieser Pets vorübergehend ausverkauft ... wenn ich mich auch frage, wie das bei einem Pixelprodukt geht ... *hab den Bericht nicht so genau durchgelesen*...vermutlich sind ...



merkt man


----------



## Zephryt (13. November 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Preise angemessen, auch wenn ich die 10 Euro für'n Pet etwas überzogen finde. Aber wie schon erwähnt, es ist Optional.


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

@TE: sehe ich auch so


----------



## WoWFreak112 (13. November 2009)

Ja und nein...
ich finde es nur bescheuert mit den Diensten ducrh Charaktertransfer sterben Server Petshop macht mir nix aus, aber wenn die Dienste die Spielbalance beieinträchtigen


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Konnte ich früher mit 13 ,- € im Monat alles erreichen, geht das heute nicht mehr. Ich brauche einiges an zusätzlichem Realen Geld dafür.


Heute kann man mit der normalen "Gebühr" auch alles erreichen oder?


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> ..Die Kosten waren wohl schon nach einem einzigen Verkaufstag wieder eingespielt. ..



Ok und wie viel hast dann die Entwicklung eines der Pets gekostet? Ich glaube schon, dass sich die Entwicklung bereits armotisiert hat. Dies spricht jedoch trotzdem nicht gegen einen Preis von 10€. Als Beispiel möchte ich einen Kinofilm nennen.

Die Produktion hat alles in allem 100 Mio € gekostet.
Was soll man jetzt tun, um nicht als Abzocker dazustehen.

1. Man könnte die Menge der Personen schätzen, die sich den Film ansehen werden und Kosten durch Menge teilen. 
Ihr mekt schon, sehr riskant. 

2. Ab der Person, da die Einnahmen 100 Mio € übersteigen wird der Film für 1€ angeboten. 
Es wird Beschwerden von den hageln, die noch vor der 1€ Herabsetzung im Kino waren.

Wem soll man es also recht machen?


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ok und wie viel hast dann die Entwicklung eines der Pets gekostet? Ich glaube schon, dass sich die Entwicklung bereits armotisiert hat. Dies spricht jedoch trotzdem nicht gegen einen Preis von 10€. Als Beispiel möchte ich einen Kinofilm nennen.
> 
> Die Produktion hat alles in allem 100 Mio € gekostet.
> Was soll man jetzt tun, um nicht als Abzocker dazustehen.
> ...


Sensationeller Vergleich... warum bin ich da nicht draufgekommen!

Daumen hoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe mit dem von Baru genannten Beispiel sind jetzt alle wach geworden und wieder auf der Spur... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> Sensationeller Vergleich... warum bin ich da nicht draufgekommen!
> 
> Daumen hoch!
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## WingsOfDeath (13. November 2009)

Ich glaube den meisten Spielern / Buffed-Usern ist absolut nicht klar was für ein wahnsinns Aufwand hinter der ganzen Sache steckt.
So Aussagen "Da läuft doch eh nur ein Script" oder "Copy-Paste ist Blizzards Freund" lassen halt eindeutig darauf schliessen.

Man schreibt ja auch so schnell ein Script das alles automatisch macht.. und hat man es dann fertig darf man keine Kohle dafür verlangen dies zu verwenden?

Beispiel aus dem (meinem) Leben:
Ich schreib ne Software für Kunden A. Da die SW voraussichtlich auch von Kunde B gebraucht wird mach ichs allgemeiner --> (wiederverwendbares "Script").
Jetzt sagt mein Chef. "Ah.. Kunde A hat bezahlt die Entwicklungs/Mitarbeiterkosten sind drin Kunde B bekommts umsonst!"
Merkt ihr wie hirnrissig das wäre?
Vor allem .. WoW wurde auch in ner Woche von 2 Leuten programmiert und hat zur Entwicklungszeit auch null-komma-null gekostet. (glaubt ihr das ernsthaft? - scheint so)

Software bedarf permanenter Pflege.. vor allem wenn es sich um so etwas riesiges wie WoW handelt. 
Ihr kennt die Zahlen was "Firma Blizzard" alles beschäftigt / unterhält / betreibt und trotzdem regt ihr euch auf weil ihr noch mehr Möglichkeiten bekommt irgendwas mit euren Chars zu machen, und das es nunmal was kostet?!? 

Ach stimmt.. ist ja nur ein Script das abläuft .. und die Kontaktformulare, Webseiten, allein die X-Support-Möglichkeiten auf der Accountverwaltung sind alle von allein auf die Webseite gekommen.
Die Server wo der momentan verteufelte "Pet-Shop" drauf liegt kostet auch nix. Blizzard bekommt die geschenkt! 
Und es muss auch nieeee mehr da irgendwas gewartet werdeden, Datenbanken gecleant nach ewigen Transfers, die Integrierung dieser Mechaniken ins Spiel sind natürlich von allein passiert...

Ich weiss es hört sich nach "Blizz-Fanboy" an wie es manche Honks hier doch so gern betiteln.. aber genau diese Leute haben meiner Ansich keinerlei Ahnung von was sie sprechen.

Der TE hat in meinen Augen recht.

Ich kann noch immer all das für mein Geld machen was ich seit Release konnte nicht weniger und auch nicht recht viel mehr.
Zusätzliche Leistungen kosten was und das ist voll in Ordnung.

Sorry für meinen teilweise vielleicht unangebrachten Sarkasmus aber ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen.

so long...
Wings


----------



## Pacster (13. November 2009)

Seabhac schrieb:


> Ich finde es bedenklich, wenn jemand seine ingame-Befriedigung und Motivation von den Handlungen anderer abhängig macht.
> 
> 
> Bei Dingen, die ausschließlich über den Item-Shop erhältlich sind. So what? Auch hier gilt: Wenn ich jemanden mit einem Pet oder vielleicht sogar mit einem Rüstungsteil sehe, dass es nur über den Shop gibt, dann ist das halt jemand, der nen Haufen Extra-Kohle ausgibt und dem man dass dann auch ansieht. Und? Schmälert das meine eigene Leistung im Spiel?




Es schmählert auch nicht deine eigene Leistung wenn du in einem Durchschnittshaus wohnst und einen Golf fährst während alle um dich herum ne Villa mit Swimmingpool haben und nen Ferrari fahren. Der Mensch ist nun mal so aufgebaut, dass er sich pausenlos mit anderen Menschen und deren Statussymbolen/Errungenschaften vergleicht....und davon ist eigentlich keiner frei(und wenn es nicht um irgendwelche Häuser und Autos geht dann geht es halt um den Bildungsabschluss(der nicht gleichbedeutend mit Intelligenz ist sondern auch nur ein Papier), oder der Wettkampf geht darum wer sich am besten gegen Statussymbole wehrt....und da schließt sich dann der Kreis).
Unser aller Motivation dazu, was zu leisten, begründet sich größtenteils darauf,  besser zu sein als der nächste(egal ob es jetzt bei der Arbeit direkt ist oder durch gekaufte Statussymbole aus dem Lohn der Arbeit).

Ich kann zu dir sagen "hey, du hast eine Jeans mit Markennamen? Ist mir scheißegal"...gleichzeitig gehe ich aber hin und vergleiche mich mit dir indem ich denke "wow, der hat so was nötig? Ich bin charakterlich viel besser als der." oder "hey, du kaufst dir ein paar Jahre lang teure Jeans und ich habe mit 16 ein Mofa...dann sehen wir mal wer damit die heißeren girls abschleppt.". Letztlich ziehe ich also doch wieder einen Vergleich zwischen dir und mir und suche mir einfach ein Feld, wo ich subjektiv überlegen bin. Diese Felder sind alle mehr oder weniger gleich bescheuert(egal obs jetzt Pets oder Jeans sind)....aber so sind wir Menschen halt.
Da sich hinzustellen und zu sagen: "Ich finde das bedenklich, das andere das tun"...zeigt nur das du das nicht bis zum Ende gedacht hast.....und zeigt außerdem wie du versuchst dich selbst von anderen abzuheben...in einem Forum(wie BESCHEUERT ist das bitte????). ;-)


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

WingsOfDeath schrieb:


> Die Server wo der momentan verteufelte "Pet-Shop" drauf liegt kostet auch nix. Blizzard bekommt die geschenkt!



Genau, und Strom müssen sich auch nicht bezahlen, da jeder GM nen Tretroller mit angeschlossenem Strom-Dynamo unterm Tisch stehen hat, der die Server mit Energie versorgt!


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

Habs gelesen, habs sacken lassen und nun kotz ich es wieder aus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, Spaß beiseite, Du hast das hier sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Der Vergleich mit einem Fußball Verein war äußerst treffend. Da bekommt man die Gimmiks ja auch nicht zur Karte dazu. Und niemand zwingt einen, seine Fraktion, oder sein Volk zu wechseln. Sollten das eben doch einige in Betracht ziehen, müssen Sie dafür zahlen, denn das sind zusätzliche Dienstleistungen, die nicht in den 13 Euro monatlich enthalten sind. Ich kaufe mir auch kein Auto und sag dann, ich möchte noch kostenloch n Radio dazu, n neuen Spoiler, etc.

Und auch die Preise sind angemessen, denn immerhin sitz da auch ein mensch dahinter, der deine Charakter transferiert oder die umbenennung in der Datenbank übernimmt, etc. Dieser will ja auch seine Brötchen verdienen und das nicht für umsonst machen.

Alles in allem, hab ich wie Du nichts gegen diese angebliche "Abzocke" und wie man sieht, die die rumjammern, spielen immernoch WoW, weils eben ein tolles Spiel ist und Spaß macht :-)

Also solltet ihr mal nicht immer so negativ sein :-)


----------



## WingsOfDeath (13. November 2009)

> Genau, und Strom müssen sich auch nicht bezahlen, da jeder GM nen Tretroller mit angeschlossenem Strom-Dynamo unterm Tisch stehen hat, der die Server mit Energie versorgt!


Ah jetzt sind mir so manche Serverabstürze der letzten Jahre klar! Ich dachte die machen das mit Hamstern.. aber klar.. auch ein Blizz-Mitarbeiter muss mal vom Platz aufstehn -> Server Down 
BTW.: Mittwochs ist Blizzards wöchentliche Pinkelpause.


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2009)

WingsOfDeath schrieb:


> Ich glaube den meisten Spielern / Buffed-Usern ist absolut nicht klar was für ein wahnsinns Aufwand hinter der ganzen Sache steckt.
> So Aussagen "Da läuft doch eh nur ein Script" oder "Copy-Paste ist Blizzards Freund" lassen halt eindeutig darauf schliessen.
> 
> Man schreibt ja auch so schnell ein Script das alles automatisch macht.. und hat man es dann fertig darf man keine Kohle dafür verlangen dies zu verwenden?
> ...


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sowas schafft vielleicht Aufklärung


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

WingsOfDeath schrieb:


> Ah jetzt sind mir so manche Serverabstürze der letzten Jahre klar! Ich dachte die machen das mit Hamstern.. aber klar.. auch ein Blizz-Mitarbeiter muss mal vom Platz aufstehn -> Server Down
> BTW.: Mittwochs ist Blizzards wöchentliche Pinkelpause.



oder Feueralarm-Übung.

Ach nee wir sind doof. Mittwoch bekommt Blizzard doch immer neuer Server von "Make a Wish", die sie ja selbst mitfinanzieren lassen von ihren Usern.


----------



## Akium (13. November 2009)

Jolinar1973 schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch zu diesem gelungenen Beitrag.
> Endlich mal jemand der einige Leute wach rüttelt.
> 
> Du solltest zusätzlich noch anmerken das ein Unternehmen wie Blizz auch entsprechende Kosten gegenüber der Einnahmeseite hat.
> ...




Allein die Rechtfertigung der Preise ist überflüssig. 

Selbst wenn Blizz 5000 % an jedem Teil verdienen würde, gibt es keinen wirklichen Grund darüber zu diskutieren. 

Ein Unternehmen legt den Preis für sein Produkt selbst fest. Basta.  Nirgens besteht eine Pflicht, die Preisgestaltung in irgendeiner Art und Weise zu begründen.  Nirgens ist ein Unternehmen verpflichtet seine Preise "sozial" zu gestalten.  
Allein der Markt regelt das.  Wems nicht passt, der muss es ja nicht kaufen.  

Wenn ich keine Kohle hab zum Kuchen essen, muss ich eben trocken Brot essen... Thats life..  Who cares ? 

Ein Unternehmen ist keine "gemeinnützige" Organisation, auch wenn das in unserer heutigen "sozialen-political-Correctness-Gesellschaft" teilweise schon so wahrgenommen wird, und demzufolge auch nicht verpflichtet der Bevölkerung Gutes zu tun.


----------



## Morélia (13. November 2009)

Rishna schrieb:


> Gelesen und als absolut naiv *empfunden*. Vom Härtegrad her so in Richtung "lasst die Kinder die Welt regieren" (und gebt ihnen Kontrolle über Atombomben und Biowaffen).



Bitte was?
Er bittet darum, vor dem posten einfach mal in Ruhe darüber nachzudenken und was haust Du da raus?
Alles ok?


Zu den Diensten:
Finde die Preise völlig in Ordnung eben aus den genannten Gründen im TE Post.
Ich glaube alles würde in Chaos enden, wenn jeder einfach so machen könnte was er wollte.


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Nirgens besteht eine Pflicht, die Preisgestaltung in irgendeiner Art und Weise zu begründen.



Naja das Finanzamt würde schon gern wissen, wo dein Deckungsbeitrag liegt. Aber in deiner Grundaussage hast du recht.


----------



## Pacster (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch eingestehn dass solche Pet's und Dienste (serverwechsel, Fraktion usw.) nicht eben in der Mittagspause geschrieben oder programiert werden!




Richtig, die werden aber nur 1mal geschrieben. Danach sind die Kosten praktisch gleich Null. was meinst du wieviel Jahrzehnte einer von uns arbeiten müsste für die Einnahmen? Natürlich weiß keiner von uns genau wie teuer die Entwicklung eines Pets ist...und Blizz wird den Teufel tun uns zu sagen wieviel das genau ist weil dann wären die Spieler wohl erst recht angepisst wegen Abzocke. Du kannst allerdings davon ausgehen das so ein Programmier-Team(Animationsspezialist, Grafiker, Programmierer) vermutlich unter 20k€ im Monat kostet und das in weniger als einer Woche schafft(während sie gleichzeitig an anderen Projekten arbeiten...z.b. an nem dutzend weiterer Pets).
Die Einnahmen dürften bereits jetzt die Ausgaben deutlich übertreffen.....und die fließen über die nächsten 3, 4, 5Jahre weiter(wenn auch nicht mehr so schnell wie direkt nach der Eröffnung eines Dienstes).


----------



## Littletall (13. November 2009)

Habe fast alles gelesen und auch der erste Beitrag kriegt von mir ein absolutes /sign.

Zum Serverwechsel muss ich aber was anmerken. Ich habe das 2007 in Anspruch genommen und da hatte ich für den getransten Charakter eine 3-monatige Serverwechselsperre. Da haben sie also schon dran gedacht. Fraglich, ob die 20,00 € wirklich ein Schutz sind. Wenn es kostenlos wäre, könnte man aber auch mal so mir nichts, dir nichts, alle Chars auf einen anderen Server transen und nach 3 Monaten weitermachen...vielleicht doch ganz gut, dass es die Gebühr gibt ^^

Zu dem Volkswechsel finde ich, dass es ganz gut ist für das kommende Cataclysm und die neuen Klassen-Rassen-Kombinationen. Auf meinem Server gibt es auf Hordlerseite eine Unmenge Blutelfen, da sie als einzige Palas sein können. Vielleicht wechseln ja dann ein paar zum Tauren und wir haben keine so heftige Blutelfenflut mehr... Ich finde es einfach nett für die Leute, die eine bestimmte Rasse nur genommen haben, weil die Klasse sonst nicht verfügbar war.


----------



## Thrainan (13. November 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Ein Unternehmen ist keine "gemeinnützige" Organisation, auch wenn das in unserer heutigen "sozialen-political-Correctness-Gesellschaft" teilweise schon so wahrgenommen wird, und demzufolge auch nicht verpflichtet der Bevölkerung Gutes zu tun.



Natürlich ist kein Unternehmen gemeinützig und soll, bzw. muss gewinnorientiert arbeiten. Da sagt doch auch keiner was gegen. Einzig die art und weise ind er das umgesetzt wird, bemängeln einige. Nicht alles was Geld bringt muss man machen. Um langfristig Erfolg zu haben und ein stimmiges Produkt zu bieten muss man auch mal zurückstecken. Und das funktioniert und geht. 

Ich bekomm hier auf der Arbeit auch immer mal wieder mit das jemand gerne dies oder jenes für einen Kunden machen würde, um aber langfristig glaubhaft und qualitativ hochwertig zu sein, machen wir aber nicht alles mit. Und genau das ist etwas was ich bei Blizzard in Ansätzen schwinden sehe.


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Richtig, die werden aber nur 1mal geschrieben.



Genauso wie Bücher, Computerspiele, Filme, ...


----------



## Morélia (13. November 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Konnte ich früher mit 13 ,- € im Monat alles erreichen, geht das heute nicht mehr. Ich brauche einiges an zusätzlichem Realen Geld dafür.



Das da wäre? Bzw wofür?


----------



## Pacster (13. November 2009)

Akium schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Blizz 5000 % an jedem Teil verdienen würde, gibt es keinen wirklichen Grund darüber zu diskutieren.




Und trotzdem würdet ihr alle laut schreien wenn es jetzt t11 für 40 Euro im Shop gäbe. Dabei beeinflusst das doch euer Spiel kein bisschen. Ihr könnt weiterhin mit t9 rumrennen...dann ist es zwar alles etwas schwerer...aber naja, letztlich kann euch das ja egal sein denn ihr kennt es ja nicht anders und kriegt nach wie vor die Grundleistungen. 

Komisch das dann eure Argumentation ganz genau so funktioniert aber ihr darauf dann doch nicht mehr hört. Man glaubt da nämlich nur so lange dran wie es das eigene Feld nicht berührt.....


----------



## Thrainan (13. November 2009)

Morélia schrieb:


> Das da wäre? Bzw wofür?


Sämmtliche pets, gimmicks und Reitiere aus dem Kartenspiel?


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Und genau das ist etwas was ich bei Blizzard in Ansätzen schwinden sehe.



Schade, dass du es so empfindest. Ich finde, dass Blizzard mit den kostenlosen Patches sehr großzügig ist. Erst vor kurzen kamen die Raptorenpets dazu, dann Onyxia auf Stufe 80 mit eigenem Flugreittier.Ganz zu schweigen von Ulduar und PdK


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Sämmtliche pets, gimmicks und Reitiere aus dem Kartenspiel?


vielleicht ist die Frage oeinlich aber was sind Gimmicks?


----------



## Thrainan (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Schade, dass du es so empfindest. Ich finde, dass Blizzard mit den kostenlosen Patches sehr großzügig ist. Erst vor kurzen kamen die Raptorenpets dazu, dann Onyxia auf Stude 80 mit eigenem Flugreittier.


Patches gab es aber schon immer für den monatsbeitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Patches gab es aber schon immer für den monatsbeitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also könnte Blizzard konsequenterweise den Monatsbeitrag erhöhen, da sie mit den 2 Pets auch die Leistung erhöht haben.
So ist es aber ein optionales Angebot und der Beitrag ist gleich geblieben


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Sämmtliche pets, gimmicks und Reitiere aus dem Kartenspiel?



die ja auch unbedingt überlebensnotwendig sind ind er WoW Welt, das sind einfach nur zusätzliche Style-Gimicks, die keiner wirklich braucht... Es gibt in WoW so viele kostenlose Pets (also realgeld kostenlos ^^) und Reittiere etc. man bekommt sie nur nciht hinterhergeschmissen (zumindest teilweise) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebasti92 (13. November 2009)

Hmm abzocke ist aber wenn man ein acc kauft und der dann snillos gebannt wird weil blizzsicherheits mängel hat ..


----------



## Pacster (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Also könnte Blizzard konsequenterweise den Monatsbeitrag erhöhen, da sie mit den 2 Pets auch die Leistung erhöht haben.
> So ist es aber ein optionales Angebot und der Beitrag ist gleich geblieben




ja, um ihren kostenanteil. Das wären dann pro spieler vermutlich 0,01cent...im ersten Monat.


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> Hmm abzocke ist aber wenn man ein acc kauft und der dann snillos gebannt wird weil blizzsicherheits mängel hat ..



Versteh deine aussage nicht ganz. Warum wurde der Account gebannt?


----------



## WingsOfDeath (13. November 2009)

> Sämmtliche pets, gimmicks und Reitiere aus dem Kartenspiel?


Uiuiui da bist aber mächtig auf dem Holzweg.
Nur weil bei dem Kartenspiel ein Pet dabei ist hat es doch nichts in erster Linie mit WoW dem PC-Spiel zu tun.
Das ist das gleiche wenn ich mir ne Packung Duplo kaufe und dort in jedem ein Aufkleber für die Kinder drin ist.
Deswegen sind die Duplos auch zum essen da und haben halt noch ein nettes "Extra" mit dabei.
Denn schliesslich kaufst man doch das Kartenspiel/Duplo nicht wegen den Pets/Aufklebern.


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> Hmm abzocke ist aber wenn man ein acc kauft und der dann snillos gebannt wird weil blizzsicherheits mängel hat ..



wenn du ihn auf ebay gekauft hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (13. November 2009)

Aus:
 http://www.buffed.de/news/12007/wow-world-...craft-in-zahlen

2.056 Game Master 
340 Angestellte im Rechnungswesen
254 Mitarbeiter im Bereich Qualitätssicherung
68 Mitarbeiter im Bereich "Online Network Services", die die Server-Zentren weltweit überwachen
66 Angestellte im Bereich Community
51 Mitarbeiter im künstlerischen Bereich
37 Angestellte im Bereich Design (von Klassen- über Berufs- bis hin zu Item-Design)
32 Mitarbeiter im Bereich Programmierung 
10 Angestellte, die die Produktion überwachen 
= 2. 914 Mitarbeiter  (ohne Management!) bei Ø Kosten 72.000 Euro/Jahr = ~ 174.840.000 €

13.250 Baldeserver (Stk.: ~25.000) = 331.250.000 €

Strom für 13.250 Server (Server Stromverbrauch / Jahr ~6.000 kWh) = 10.335.000 €  

für alle die jetzt sagen... is doch nun auch nicht soviel... DAS IST NUR EIN AUSZUG AN KOSTEN!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na ja, wer jetzt immer noch glaubt das wäre alles Abzocke oder die ganze Geschichte würde Blizzard ja überhaupt nichts kosten...
der sollte nochmal in der 1. Klasse anfangen, sich Denken und Rechnen beibringen lassen und nach erfolgreichem Abschluss sich bitte erst dann wieder zu Wort melden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke!


----------



## Seabhac (13. November 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Es schmählert auch nicht deine eigene Leistung wenn du in einem Durchschnittshaus wohnst und einen Golf fährst während alle um dich herum ne Villa mit Swimmingpool haben und nen Ferrari fahren. Der Mensch ist nun mal so aufgebaut, dass er sich pausenlos mit anderen Menschen und deren Statussymbolen/Errungenschaften vergleicht....und davon ist eigentlich keiner frei(und wenn es nicht um irgendwelche Häuser und Autos geht dann geht es halt um den Bildungsabschluss(der nicht gleichbedeutend mit Intelligenz ist sondern auch nur ein Papier), oder der Wettkampf geht darum wer sich am besten gegen Statussymbole wehrt....und da schließt sich dann der Kreis).
> Unser aller Motivation dazu, was zu leisten, begründet sich größtenteils darauf,  besser zu sein als der nächste(egal ob es jetzt bei der Arbeit direkt ist oder durch gekaufte Statussymbole aus dem Lohn der Arbeit).
> 
> Ich kann zu dir sagen "hey, du hast eine Jeans mit Markennamen? Ist mir scheißegal"...gleichzeitig gehe ich aber hin und vergleiche mich mit dir indem ich denke "wow, der hat so was nötig? Ich bin charakterlich viel besser als der." oder "hey, du kaufst dir ein paar Jahre lang teure Jeans und ich habe mit 16 ein Mofa...dann sehen wir mal wer damit die heißeren girls abschleppt.". Letztlich ziehe ich also doch wieder einen Vergleich zwischen dir und mir und suche mir einfach ein Feld, wo ich subjektiv überlegen bin. Diese Felder sind alle mehr oder weniger gleich bescheuert(egal obs jetzt Pets oder Jeans sind)....aber so sind wir Menschen halt.
> Da sich hinzustellen und zu sagen: "Ich finde das bedenklich, das andere das tun"...zeigt nur das du das nicht bis zum Ende gedacht hast.....und zeigt außerdem wie du versuchst dich selbst von anderen abzuheben...in einem Forum(wie BESCHEUERT ist das bitte????). ;-)


"So sind wir Menschen halt" gilt nicht. 

Jeder ist nicht nur seines Glückes Schmied, sondern auch Herr über seine Gedanken. Wer sich vergleichen will, der tut es. Wer das nicht will, läßt es. Wenn Du meinst, Dich vergleichen zu müssen, ist das ok. Ob nun mit mir oder einem T-10-Träger in Dalaran ist Dir überlassen.

Aber: Das muss nicht zwangsläufig so sein und ich für mich lehne diesen Vergleich komplett ab. Ich leiste etwas für mich, bin durchaus erfolgreich in meinem Beruf und verdiene mein Geld. Ich  muss nicht die Nummer 1 sein. Weder auf der Gehaltsliste noch im Damagemeter.
Ich sammle Pets und Mounts in WoW, queste mich so durch und habe mir für Ehrenpunkte auch ein paar tolle lila Rüstungsteile besorgt. Warum? Weil sie besser sind als meine alte Rüstung und ich mir mehr Erfolg im Spiel erhoffe. Aber: Mein wohl und wehe hängt nicht davon ab, dass Deine oder irgendjemandes anderer Rüstung eine höhere Zahl hinter dem T hat. Das kann jeder anders handhaben. Ich handhabe es so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> ja, um ihren kostenanteil. Das wären dann pro spieler vermutlich 0,01cent...im ersten Monat.



Ob das nun so geregelt wird, oder jeder tausendste 10€ bezahlt. 
Bei einer generellen Erhöhung würden aber alle diejenigen negativ betroffen werden, die keine Petsammler sind.


----------



## Littelfoot (13. November 2009)

was mich wundert ist das Blizz keinerlei Preiserhöhungen macht troz der Inflationsrate....

ich mein klar kann man die begrenzt vernachlässigen, aber wenn man mal schaut was in den letzten Jahren alles "teurer" gewoden ist, frag ich mich wie Blizz das trozdem noch schafft mit den gleichen monatlichen Einkünften zu existieren oO

Kann auch gut sein das die das jetzt über ihre Zusatzdienste finanzieren da da sowieso geflame ist.... Will nicht wissen wie die meisten loslegen wenns heißt: "Ab nächsten Monat kostet das Monatsabo 14€" ^^


----------



## Sebasti92 (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Versteh deine aussage nicht ganz. Warum wurde der Account gebannt?




war zu bc zeiten, einer hat meinn acc gehackt, ich hol ihn mir per webformula zürck und bekomm nach 1 woche ein bann wegen verkaufen acc^^
oder vor 3 wochen, ich bekomme einen bann wegen störung der serverökologie..
5 min später wird mein acc wieder freigeschalten..


----------



## Deis (13. November 2009)

/sign

/sign

/sign


----------



## Sebasti92 (13. November 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> wenn du ihn auf ebay gekauft hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht jeder der gehackt wird oder banned hat sein acc aus ebay du bob^^


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> nicht jeder der gehackt wird oder banned hat sein acc aus ebay du bob^^



Wenn 1992 dein Geburtsjahr ist... Warum bist du nicht in der Schule und lernst Deutsche Grammatik und Rechtschreibung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> einer hat meinn acc gehackt



Deine Schuld, nicht Blizzards.



Sebasti92 schrieb:


> oder vor 3 wochen, ich bekomme einen bann wegen störung der serverökologie..
> 5 min später wird mein acc wieder freigeschalten..


Der Acc wurde wieder freigeschaltet. Wegen 5 Minuten sprichst du jetzt von Abzocke? Was sagst du dann bei einer Polizeikontrolle?


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> war zu bc zeiten, einer hat meinn acc gehackt, ich hol ihn mir per webformula zürck und bekomm nach 1 woche ein bann wegen verkaufen acc^^
> oder vor 3 wochen, ich bekomme einen bann wegen störung der serverökologie..
> 5 min später wird mein acc wieder freigeschalten..



Und wo sind da die Sicherheitslücken bei Blizzard ?!


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> nicht jeder der gehackt wird oder banned hat sein acc aus ebay du bob^^



fragt sich nur wer hier der bob ist, wurde ich gehackt oder Du ;-) btw, wird das schon seine Grund haben warum du gebannt wurdest ^^


----------



## Sebasti92 (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Deine Schuld, nicht Blizzards.
> 
> 
> Der Acc wurde wieder freigeschaltet. Wegen 5 Minuten sprichst du jetzt von Abzocke? Was sagst du dann bei einer Polizeikontrolle?



hab doch von 2 accs gesprochen....
ja wieder mal klar das bei buffed so gimps wie ihr seit.. die gleich olol ebay char usw..

cyclône braucht keine rechtschreibung
cyclône pwn y!


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Maradil schrieb:


> btw, wird das schon seine Grund haben warum du gebannt wurdest ^^



Es muss nicht sein, da ja nach 5 Minuten der Bann wieder entfernt wurde. Aber sich deshalb darüber aufzuregen ist maßlos übertrieben.
Deshalb ja meine Frage, ob er Polizisten auch als Zeit-Abzocker betitelt, wenn sie ihn in einer Verkehrskontrolle herausziehen und 5 Minzten seiner Zeit kosten.


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> hab doch von 2 accs gesprochen....
> ja wieder mal klar das bei buffed so gimps wie ihr seit.. die gleich olol ebay char usw..
> 
> cyclône braucht keine rechtschreibung
> cyclône pwn y!



Und ? ob du nun 2 oder 10 Accounts hast, wenn du gehackt wurdest, ist es deine Schuld, und nicht die von Blizz und hat demnach nichts mit Abzocke zu tun.

Du wurdest für 5 Minuten gebannt, wer weiß wer dich bei nem GM angeschwärzt hat, ist auch egal, anscheinend hat Blizz ihren Fehler eingesehen und dich entbannt.

Und jetzt hör auf hier rumzujammern und Leute zu beleidigen


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Es muss nicht sein, da ja nach 5 Minuten der Bann wieder entfernt wurde. Aber sich deshalb darüber aufzuregen ist maßlos übertrieben.
> Deshalb ja meine Frage, ob er Polizisten auch als Zeit-Abzocker betitelt, wenn sie ihn in einer Verkehrskontrolle herausziehen und 5 Minzten seiner Zeit kosten.



jap, hab ich auch eben eingesehen, das mit den 5 Minuten-bann ^^


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> 1. Man könnte die Menge der Personen schätzen, die sich den Film ansehen werden und Kosten durch Menge teilen.
> Ihr mekt schon, sehr riskant.
> 
> 2. Ab der Person, da die Einnahmen 100 Mio € übersteigen wird der Film für 1€ angeboten.
> ...





WingsOfDeath schrieb:


> Beispiel aus dem (meinem) Leben:
> Ich schreib ne Software...
> Ich weiss es hört sich nach "Blizz-Fanboy" an wie es manche Honks hier doch so gern betiteln.. aber genau diese Leute haben meiner Ansich keinerlei Ahnung von was sie sprechen.
> ...
> Sorry für meinen teilweise vielleicht unangebrachten Sarkasmus aber ich konnts mir nicht verkneifen.





diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> Aus:
> http://www.buffed.de/news/12007/wow-world-...craft-in-zahlen


kann ich so nur unterschreiben. Wer das Gegenteil behauptet, lebt in einer Phantasiewelt.
Das ist je nach Alterstufe normal und berechtigt, hindert aber nicht am Nachdenken ;-)


----------



## Sebasti92 (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Es muss nicht sein, da ja nach 5 Minuten der Bann wieder entfernt wurde. Aber sich deshalb darüber aufzuregen ist maßlos übertrieben.
> Deshalb ja meine Frage, ob er Polizisten auch als Zeit-Abzocker betitelt, wenn sie ihn in einer Verkehrskontrolle herausziehen und 5 Minzten seiner Zeit kosten.



ich reg mich über mein ersten acc auf.. steht doch da zu bc zeiten...
und der einte vor 3 wochen das mit den 5min ..
sollte doch klar sein das es sich nur um 2 accs handeln kann


----------



## Reallity (13. November 2009)

@TE super geschrieben, haste 100 % recht.

Habe selbst schon die Charanpassung genutzt, weil mir meine Name nicht mehr gefallen hat, nach 2 Jahren, die Leute aus meiner FL hab ich natürlich vorher informiert! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An die über mir, pls back2topic.
Acc-Banns etc sind nicht das thema!


----------



## Arandes (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> nicht jeder der gehackt wird oder banned hat sein acc aus ebay du bob^^






> Hmm abzocke ist aber wenn man ein acc *kauft* und der dann snillos gebannt wird weil blizzsicherheits mängel hat ..



Selfowned..


@ TE: Hammer. Finde ich echt toll, dass du mal so was schreibst! Meine Meinung! Auch das mit den Zahlen (siehe Seite hier) ist endlich mal was tolles ^-^


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (13. November 2009)

Huhu???

Wo ist das Thema geblieben? Hallo Thema?
Wo hast du dich in den letzten Posts versteckt?

Hat wohl Angst bekommen und ist abgehauen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebasti92 (13. November 2009)

Hmm blizz sagt sogar selber das es ein sicherheits lücke gibt.. btw


----------



## Morélia (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> Hmm abzocke ist aber wenn man ein acc kauft und der dann snillos gebannt wird weil blizzsicherheits mängel hat ..


Der Post drückt eindeutig aus, dass Du deinen Account gekauft hast und er daraufhin gebannt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sebasti92 schrieb:


> hab doch von 2 accs gesprochen....
> ja wieder mal klar das bei buffed so gimps wie ihr seit.. die gleich olol ebay char usw..
> 
> cyclône braucht keine rechtschreibung
> cyclône pwn y!


Oh weia.
Wie gesagt, das hast Du selber geschrieben, quasi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und zu den TCG Loot Karten: 
Was kannst Du dadurch nicht erreichen?
Irgendwelche Achievements? Das is Quatsch!
Oder irgendwetwas haben, was ein Nice-to-have is, aber mehr nicht?
Quasi ein "Gewinn"?
Ich sammel Ingame auch jeden Mist, komme aber sehr gut ohne diese ach so tollen TCG Loots aus.
Wann gabs eigentlich die erste Loot Karte?


----------



## Sebasti92 (13. November 2009)

Morélia schrieb:


> Der Post drückt eindeutig aus, dass Du deinen Account gekauft hast und er daraufhin gebannt wurde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich bin natürlich in den laden und hab mir den key gekauft... und dann mir ein acc gemacht omg...


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> Hmm blizz sagt sogar selber das es ein sicherheits lücke gibt.. btw



Und wo haben sie das gesagt? Nochmal, wenn *du* dir deine Accountdaten auf welchen Weg auch immer stehlen lässt ist dies nicht Blizzards schuld.


----------



## Credom (13. November 2009)

Um mal wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen, ich finde der TE hat vollkommen recht 

/sign & vote 4 sticky  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebasti92 (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und wo haben sie das gesagt? Nochmal, wenn *du* dir deine Accountdaten auf welchen Weg auch immer stehlen lässt ist dies nicht Blizzards schuld.


hast wohl was verpasst, blizzard hat neulich ein post über goldsell geschriben.
darin steht das ...


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> ich reg mich über mein ersten acc auf.. steht doch da zu bc zeiten...
> und der einte vor 3 wochen das mit den 5min ..
> sollte doch klar sein das es sich nur um 2 accs handeln kann



is ja auch klar, trotzdem ist es dein Fehler wenn du gehackt wirst


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> hast wohl was verpasst, blizzard hat neulich ein post über goldsell geschriben.
> darin steht das ...



Aha und wo kann ich den finden? Der würde mich mal sehr interessieren.
edit: Falls jemand anderes den Link kennt, bitte posten.


----------



## smurfirized (13. November 2009)

BTT plz

@TE /sign


----------



## Arni4k (13. November 2009)

Hey Snif07,

Super Thread echt, ich bin genau deiner Meinung. Ich spiele auch shcon 3 1/2 Jahre WoW, und zahle auch jeden Monat meine 13 Euro, das seit 3 1/2 Jahre. Und wenn die Leude meinen *Ja, der Servertrans is mir zu Teuer* o.ä. Für uns ist WoW nur ein Hobby oder ein Spiel, für manche ein Reales Leben. Für Blizzard isses der Job. Blizzard hat sich echt schon gut rangemacht, innerhalb 2 Jahre 2 neue Addons. Die echt gut gelungen sind.

Also, /vote 4 Sticky! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez Arni


----------



## Sebasti92 (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Aha und wo kann ich den finden? Der würde mich mal sehr interessieren.
> edit: Falls jemand anderes den Link kennt, bitte posten.




http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/faq/antigoldselling.html
hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
+ buffed http://www.buffed.de/news/12492/wow-kauft-kein-gold


----------



## qwax (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> Hmm blizz sagt sogar selber das es ein sicherheits lücke gibt.. btw




Du bist nicht beim Thema

hatt doch nix mit abzocke zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (13. November 2009)

Prima Sache ich freue mich schon, wenn es die ersten zusätzlichen Charakterplätze zu kaufen gibt - das Stück für 10,-- EUR!


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/faq/antigoldselling.html
> hier
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sehe da kein Eingeständis an Sicherheitslücken in Bezug auf Account Hacking


----------



## Sebasti92 (13. November 2009)

qwax schrieb:


> Du bist nicht beim Thema
> 
> hatt doch nix mit abzocke zu tun
> 
> ...




musst weiter vorn lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/faq/antigoldselling.html
> hier
> 
> 
> ...


Da geht es um die Sicherheitslücke an der Tastatur, den Benutzer ;-)

Aber das gehört hier wirklich nicht hin. Das ist keine Abzocke, das nennt man Kundensupport ;-)


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Sebasti92 schrieb:


> musst weiter vorn lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann es sein, dass du es als Abzocke ansiehst, weil du so ein Power-Leveling / Gold-Selling Angebot in Anspruch genommen hast und danach gehackt wurdest. Daraufhin Blizzard sich das mal angesehen und deinen Acc deshalb gesperrt hat?


----------



## Pacster (13. November 2009)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> Aus:
> http://www.buffed.de/news/12007/wow-world-...craft-in-zahlen
> 
> 2.056 Game Master
> ...




Die Bladeserver sind aber Anschaffungskosten. Das sind keine laufenden Kosten. Sagen wir mal Blizz hätte aus dem Verkauf des Hauptspiels und jeder Erweiterung(also bald 3) jeweils 10€ Gewinn pro Einheit gemacht(weil der Rest für Produktion, Werbung und Logistik draufgeht)...und jedes hätte sich ca. 20 Millionen mal verkauft(bei 13 Millionen aktiven accounts kann man davon ausgehen das auch etliche Millionen wieder aufgehört haben)...dann haben wir 800Millionen Reingewinn. Bleibt nach Abzug der Bladeserver noch genug übrig um Stromkosten und die gesamte Belegschaft für 2 Jahre zu bezahlen....dagegen stehen aber dann noch Gewinne aus 13millionen mal 9€(viele zahlen ja weniger als wir europäer) pro Monat, Itemshop und anderweitige Leistungen, die die Belegschaft ja produziert(und deren Kosten sind ja schon gedeckt). Allein aus den monatlichen gebühren hast du knappe 1,5Milliarden Gewinn pro Jahr. Ob es da dann wirklich noch einen Petshop braucht? Naja....

Ich wüsste auch gerne was du glaubst was da noch an Zusatzkosten hinzu kommt? Logistik hatte ich in meiner Rechnung ja schon drin(da die sich durch den Verkauf von den zu bewegenden Artikel deckt. Sonst würde man es heute nicht mehr machen sondern das Spiel nur im Inet anbieten...da ein inetzugang ja eh benötigt wird). Da bleiben dann bestenfalls noch Werbekosten und hardware/schulungen für die Mitarbeiter...die Kosten werden aber wohl im Vergleich zu den monatlichen Einnahmen gering sein.

Es ist einfach übertreiben so zu tun als könnte Blizz die Pets nicht auch umsonst reinstellen ohne dabei riesigen Verlust zu machen. Es geht hier rein um Gewinnmaximierung bis zu dem Punkt wo mehr Spieler abspringen als es einbringt....und da die Grenze jetzt offenbar noch nicht erreicht ist: Freut euch auf den nächsten Schritt. ;-)


----------



## FroggyStyle (13. November 2009)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle antworten gelesen, vielleicht hat jemand vorher schon was ähnliches geschrieben. Dann entschuldige ich mich schon mal im Voraus...

Richtig, Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen und will Geld verdienen. Blizz bzw. Vivendi Games oder inzw. Activision Blizzard, what ever ist auch eine Aktiengesellschaft, die ihre Anleger zufriedenstellen muss, also nicht nur Geld für die eigene Kasse erwirtschaftet...

Ganz wichtiger Punkt: Rücklagen und Zukunftsinvestitionen. Das Geld, was jetzt mit wow verdient wird, wird benötigt, um weitere Spiele zu entwickeln. Als Software-Firma geht man bei der Entwicklung immer in Vorleistung, ohne zu wissen ob ein Spiel floppt oder nicht! Drei bis fünf Jahre Entwicklungszeit von zig Entwicklern müssen erstmal im Voraus gestämmt werden. Sonst ists nix mit wow2 oder dem neuen MMO oder DiabloXY, Starcraft 195 und, und, und was weiß ich was noch alles kommt. Wenn man sich nicht von irgendwelchen externen Produzenten abhängig machen will (wie wärs mit Coca-Cola-Banner über Stormwind?) dann muss man zusehen, dass man genug eigene Rücklagen hat, um sowas vorzufinanzieren.

Ich persönlich finde die angebotenen Dienstleistungen (für mich) auch zu teuer, deshalb nutze ich sie nicht (noch nicht). Ich hab noch nen Druiden auf Alli-Seite, den ich irgendwann schon zur Horde bringen will. Wenn ich mal wieder mehr Zeit hab, werd ich dann wohl auch auf den Service zurückgreifen (als absolute Ausnahme), weil das Hochleveln eines neuen Chars im Verhältnis länger dauert/teurer ist... 
Ich würds aber auch nicht richtig finden, wenns billiger wäre, aus den gründen, die der TE schon genannt hat => lustiges Hin- und Her-gehüpfe, etc.

Fazit: Für jene, die sichs leisten wollen, eine Gute Sache, für alle anderen kein Muss, kann also  getrost ignoriert werden.

Achja, Pet-Shop: Ich fings schade, dass man sich die Pets nicht auch im spiel erarbeiten kann, für jene die gern sammeln. Ich finds gut, dass die Hälfte der Einnahmen für einen guten Zweck gespendet werden. 
ICH FINDS SEHR SCHADE, dass diese Spendenaktion zeitlich begrenzt ist!!!


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Allein aus den monatlichen gebühren hast du knappe 1,5Milliarden Gewinn pro Jahr.



Hust Hust, Steuern, Hust

Und Mr T wollte für seinen Werbeauftritt auch nen paar neue Goldketten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rishna (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> @Rishna:
> 
> Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen



Dann solltest Du in Zukunft weniger polemisch argumentieren.



snif07 schrieb:


> Aber die sachen die du zitiert und erklärt hast waren in meinen augen mehr als fraglich. Du bringst keine Argumente sondern sagst nur "teuer, muss ich selber machen und kostet Blizz nur einen Mausklick".



Das ist auch genau der Punkt an denen unsere Meinungen auseinander gehen.
Deine Argumentation ist an der Stelle (ich will es mal gezielt überspitzt schreiben):
Blizzard wäscht weißer als Weiß und das zu fairen Preisen, jetzt im sonder Bonus extra Paket.

Ich hingegen finde die Bezahldienste maßlos überteuert. 
Wenn Blizzard nur 10.000 Kunden hätte, wäre der Preis vielleicht OK. 
Bei 11.000.000 Kunden definitiv zu teuer.



snif07 schrieb:


> Für Dich sind alles ein oder zwei klicks, für blizz steckt da aber mehr Arbeit.



Wie bereits gesagt werden bei Blizzard wohl keine Vollpfeifen arbeiten.
Den Gesammtarbeitsaufwand für alle ihre Bezahldienste zusammen sehe ich bei 1-2 Mann Wochen inklusive Web-Interface und testen.

Blizzard musste dafür nur wenig neu erschaffen. Die Accountverwaltung gab es bereits, lediglich ein paar Masken mussten angelegt werden und ein paar neue SQL Statements mussten geschrieben werden.




snif07 schrieb:


> Ich Arbeite nicht für SAP oder wie der andere meinte für eine Roboter Firma (ein Roboter ist eine Software?)
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie es bei blizz läuft aber ich Arbeite in der *selben Branche*. Somit weiß ich wie dieses Geschäft funktioniert!


1. Du arbeitest also nicht für den größten deutschen Softwarehersteller? Warum behauptest du es dann?
2. Du kennst nicht mal die Firma? Das bedeutet dass du noch sehr jung bist und ebenso wenig Erfahrung haben wirst.
3. Du versuchst grade zu argumentieren "weil ich Haare schneide (selbe Branche), weiss ich wie alle Shampos,  Cremes und Antifaltenmitte
aller Hersteller eingekauft, hergestellt und vertrieben werden." - Hör auf dich lächerlich zu machen, ich glaub nicht mal das Du je aktiv an der Entwicklung einer Software mitgearbeitet hast außer vielleicht Kaffee oder Pizza für die Entwickler zu holen.



snif07 schrieb:


> Deswegen, wie gesagt, es war nicht böse oder beleidigend gemeint "wenn blinde über farben reden"


"wenn blinde über farben reden" <- Siehe Punkt 3 einen Absatz höher.



snif07 schrieb:


> nur machtest du den eindruck als müsstest du krampfhaft sagen "Doch es ist abzocke"



Genau das mache ich *nicht*, scroll doch mal hoch und schau was ich zum Thema geschrieben habe.



snif07 schrieb:


> Edit: @Starfros: Natürlich zahlst du nicht für jeden Patch!
> Aber wäre es dir lieber jeden Patch zu zahlen und dafür die ganzen Serverwechsel ect. rauszunehmen?



Ging zwar nicht an mich aber sehe in der Frage eine Einladung.

JA würd ich gerne so haben. Denn dann würde am ersten Patchtag mindesten 95% der Kunden WoW kündigen.
Wie lange es dann wohl dauert bis die Patches wieder kostenlos sind...

MfG,
Rishna


----------



## qwax (13. November 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alle antworten gelesen, vielleicht hat jemand vorher schon was ähnliches geschrieben. Dann entschuldige ich mich schon mal im Voraus...
> 
> Richtig, Blizzard ist ein Unternehmen und will Geld verdienen. Blizz bzw. Vivendi Games oder inzw. Activision Blizzard, what ever ist auch eine Aktiengesellschaft, die ihre Anleger zufriedenstellen muss, also nicht nur Geld für die eigene Kasse erwirtschaftet...
> 
> ...




so schauts aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RGBrain (13. November 2009)

/sign


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (13. November 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Ganz wichtiger Punkt: Rücklagen und Zukunftsinvestitionen. Das Geld, was jetzt mit wow verdient wird, wird benötigt, um weitere Spiele zu entwickeln. Als Software-Firma geht man bei der Entwicklung immer in Vorleistung, ohne zu wissen ob ein Spiel floppt oder nicht! Drei bis fünf Jahre Entwicklungszeit von zig Entwicklern müssen erstmal im Voraus gestämmt werden. Sonst ists nix mit wow2 oder dem neuen MMO oder DiabloXY, Starcraft 195 und, und, und was weiß ich was noch alles kommt. Wenn man sich nicht von irgendwelchen externen Produzenten abhängig machen will (wie wärs mit Coca-Cola-Banner über Stormwind?) dann muss man zusehen, dass man genug eigene Rücklagen hat, um sowas vorzufinanzieren.



Danke!

Brauch ich nicht auf den Post direkt über dir zu antworten, hast Du ja schon "indirekt" gemacht!

@Pacster:
Meinst Du wirklich die Entwicklung von Cataclysm ist in deinen genannten "Eh-da-Kosten" enthalten... ?

Ich hoffe nicht...
Und ein Server HAT LAUFENDE KOSTEN... zusätzlich kommen wohl noch Wartungskosten, Updatekosten, Reparaturkosten usw. hinzu!

Im ersten Augenblick sind das Anschaffungskosten...klar,  daraus rechnet sich 
eine jährliche AfA und die hast Du in deinen laufenden Kosten ... Aber die Summe musst du trotzdem gesamthaft aufbringen!


----------



## Gotama (13. November 2009)

/sign an den TE. Endlich mal wer ders sagt wies is.

Ich mein, wenn ihr euch ein Auto kauft is es doch au ned viel anders.

Ihr könnt euch irgendein Auto kaufen, das kostet sagen wir mal 20000 &#8364;.
Das gleiche Auto gibts auch mit nem Stylepaket wo schönerer Felgen, schicke Sitzbezüge undn Lederlenkrad dabei sind. Kostet dann aber 21000´&#8364;.

Den eigentlichen Zweck, euch von A nach B zu bringen erfüllen beide. Ob ihr jetzt dazu bereit seid 1000&#8364; mehr zu zahlen für das schickerer Modell is euer Ding. Wer das Geld hat wirds machen, um seinen sozialen Status zu zeigen oder weil er auf solche Sachen wert legt. Aber dazu zwingen tut ihn keiner.

Sagt man jetzt das das monatliche WoW Abo unser Basismodell ist und die schicke Version der ganze restliche Schnickschnak (Chartransfer, Charstyling, Petshop) so is das genau das gleiche.
Den eigentlichen Zweck, WoW zu spielen, erfüllen beide Versionen. Ob man nun dazu bereit ist für irgendwas, was man nicht zwingend braucht um sein Dasein im Spiel zu tätigen, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 

Einfach mal ein wenig tolerant sein. Und wer sagt: "Blizzard will doch nur Geld verdienen! Für alles muss man zahlen." kapiert einfach ned das Blizzard ned deine nette Tante ausm Nachbarort is. Blizz is ein weltweit agierendes Unternehmen. Damit dieses Unternehmen das machen kann wofür es gegründet wurde, nämlich Spiele für die Unterhaltungsindustrie zu entwickeln, braucht es Geld. Und das erziehlt es halt aus dem Verkauf eben dieser Spiele. Damit ein Spiel wie WoW über Jahre hinweg am Laufen gehalten werden kann benötigt man halt mehr Geld. Und dafür bezahlt man halt mit seinen Abo Gebühren.
Natürlich gibt es auch "kostenlose" MMOs aber die finazieren sich halt nur anders, sei es durch Itemshops, Werbung oder was auch immer. Das Geld kommt von irgendwoher.

Grüße Gotama


----------



## Dread01 (13. November 2009)

Fast interessanter wäre zu wissen, welches Alter denn die Pro- und Contra Fraktionen haben.
Ich vermute dass das einiges Aussagen würde über die Meinungen die hier z.T. wiedergegeben werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (13. November 2009)

Für ne 100 Slot Tasche würde ich auch bissel Kohle berappen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Rest brauche ich nicht.


----------



## FroggyStyle (13. November 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Es ist einfach übertreiben so zu tun als könnte Blizz die Pets nicht auch umsonst reinstellen ohne dabei riesigen Verlust zu machen.



Natürlich könnten sie es. Aber warum sollten sie? Eine Autowerkstatt kann mir auch mal eben fix die Reifen wechseln, ohne dabei Riesenverlust zu machen. Warum sollten sie? Ein Verlust ist nicht nur das Nichteinbringen der Kosten für Produktion, etc., sondern auch der entgangene mögliche Gewinn, wenn mans genau nimmt.
wenn eine Autowerkstatt eigentlich 20€ fürs Reifenwechseln kassiert, aber JEDEM Kunden die Reifen umsonst wechselt, wären das bei sagen wir 1000 Kunden 40000€ Euro im Jahr weniger Umsatz (Sommer- und Winterreifen) Das nenn ich schon einen Verlust...

Nehmen wir jetzt die 20€ für beide Pets und machen aus den 1000 Kunden 1Mio willige Pet-Käufer weltweit, sieht das ganze schon etwas beeindruckender aus. 20Mio verschenken ist schon n ziemlicher Brocken. Jeder Vorstand würde dich binnen 10min auf die Straße setzen, wenn du das vorschlagen würdest. (achja, die 10mio Spenden werden natürlich als Marketingaktion abgeschrieben und mit der Steuer verrechnet, was ihr gutes Recht ist, also nicht verschenkt)





Pacster schrieb:


> Es geht hier rein um Gewinnmaximierung bis zu dem Punkt wo mehr Spieler abspringen als es einbringt....und da die Grenze jetzt offenbar noch nicht erreicht ist: Freut euch auf den nächsten Schritt. ;-)



Ich muss schon n ziemlich dummer Spieler sein, wenn ich wegen nem ollen Pet, dass ich mir nicht leisten kann oder will, gleich mit dem Spiel aufhöre!!! Blizzard ist nicht blöd und weiß, dass es bei sowas eine Schmerzgrenze gibt. Diese werden sie auch ausreizen, um eben ihre Gewinne zu maximieren. Dabei werden sie aber darauf achten, dass eben diese Schmerzgrenze bei der Masse an Spielern nicht überschritten wird. Sonst wäre eine Gewinnmaximierung aufgrund abspringender Kundschaft nicht mehr gewährleistet. Schwund gibts immer, das Gesamtergebnis zählt... Und um das herauszufinden und abzuwägen, hat Activision gut bezahlte Marketing-Profis, die schon darauf achten, dass die Mehrheit  zufrieden bleibt. Es lebe die Wirtschaft! Wenn du damit unzufrieden bist, schnitz dir ein paar figuren und spiel Halma... Ich werde weiterhin wow spielen, aber auch weiterhin nicht auf die (meisten) Zusatzangebote zurückgreifen.


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

Rishna schrieb:


> ...



Ich hab nie gesagt "Ich arbeite für den größten DEUTSCHEN Software hersteller"

Aber nachdem ich jetzt deinen Text gelesen habe, stelle ich fest du willst garnicht diskutieren sondern nur aufmucken.


Leute wie dich wollte ich damit provozieren.

Und ich stelle fest "es klappt"

Wenn ich nem Hund auf den Schwanz trete, dann schreit er nunmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Allein der Satz "JA würd ich gerne so haben. Denn dann würde am ersten Patchtag mindesten 95% der Kunden WoW kündigen.
"
zeigt in welchem bezug du zu WoW stehst...
du lieferst mir somit keine Diskussiongrundlagen mehr

Und wenn du über die große Arbeitswelt redest, zu der du vermutlich keinen zugang hast, dann solltest du dich auch darüber nochmal informieren. Und auch den Begriff Branche solltest du nochmal bei Wikipedia nachschlagen


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (13. November 2009)

Dread01 schrieb:


> Fast interessanter wäre zu wissen, welches Alter denn die Pro- und Contra Fraktionen haben.
> Ich vermute dass das einiges Aussagen würde über die Meinungen die hier z.T. wiedergegeben werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier... Ich PRO FRAKTION... 32 Jahre!

Haste schon mal den ersten für deine Statistik! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WingsOfDeath (13. November 2009)

> Den eigentlichen Zweck, euch von A nach B zu bringen erfüllen beide. Ob ihr jetzt dazu bereit seid 1000€ mehr zu zahlen für das schickerer Modell is euer Ding. Wer das Geld hat wirds machen, um seinen sozialen Status zu zeigen oder weil er auf solche Sachen wert legt. Aber dazu zwingen tut ihn keiner.
> 
> Sagt man jetzt das das monatliche WoW Abo unser Basismodell ist und die schicke Version der ganze restliche Schnickschnak (Chartransfer, Charstyling, Petshop) so is das genau das gleiche.
> Den eigentlichen Zweck, WoW zu spielen, erfüllen beide Versionen. Ob man nun dazu bereit ist für irgendwas, was man nicht zwingend braucht um sein Dasein im Spiel zu tätigen, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.



Mist .. das gleiche Beispiel hatte ich auch schon fast fertig getippt ^^

/signed.

Mein vermutung liegt darin das die Leute die hier schreien "Abzocke" noch gar nie selbst gearbeitet haben bzw. einen Beruf verfolgen. Denn so müssten diese jenen welchen ja wissen das nichts im Leben umsonst ist.. (jaja.. nichtmal der Tod der kostet auch nochs Leben)

Ein Bäcker verschenkt ab dem 100. verkauften Brötchen auch nicht den Rest nur weil seine "Betriebs- und Produktionskosten" gedeckt sind.
Schliesslich will der Bäcker ja auch wie der Metzger den dicken BMW fahren und muss nunmal was verdienen damit das funktioniert.



> Fast interessanter wäre zu wissen, welches Alter denn die Pro- und Contra Fraktionen haben.


Jap .. mich auch.


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

zur Gewinnmaximierung:
Habt ihr mal daran gedacht, daß der Ursprung der Idee aus der Spielerschaft kommen könnte? Es gibt viele, die Pets aus Leidenschaft sammeln und gerne auch sowas wie die Viecher aus den TCG´s hätten. Der Wunsch wird erfüllt. punkt basta aus


----------



## Technocrat (13. November 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Ich wüsste auch gerne was du glaubst was da noch an Zusatzkosten hinzu kommt?



Steuern z.B. die Du einfach komplett unterschlägst, Wartungskosten hast Du auch kein Wort zu gesagt, notwendige Rücklagen gibts bei Dir auch nicht, keine Versicherungen, kein Backupbetrieb, nix... kurz, Du polemisierst.


----------



## Technocrat (13. November 2009)

Gotama schrieb:


> Sagt man jetzt das das monatliche WoW Abo unser Basismodell ist und die schicke Version der ganze restliche Schnickschnak (Chartransfer, Charstyling, Petshop) so is das genau das gleiche.
> Den eigentlichen Zweck, WoW zu spielen, erfüllen beide Versionen. Ob man nun dazu bereit ist für irgendwas, was man nicht zwingend braucht um sein Dasein im Spiel zu tätigen, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.



Das bringt es auf den Punkt und müßte eigentlich die gesamte Diskussion erschlagen - eigentlich. Aber wie wir hier im Thread noch sehen werden, gibt es auch Neidhammel, die andern nicht gönnen was sie sich selber nicht leisten können - und die werden mit den fadenscheinigsten Behauptungen, mit Polemik und falschen Argumenten dagegen angehen. Wolln wir wetten?


----------



## howu (13. November 2009)

> Wolln wir wetten?


wo kann ich platzieren?^^


----------



## Super PePe (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> sind Dienstleistungen die sie natürlich bezahlt haben wollen.



Das zu erläutern in einer Gesellschaft, die kaum bereit ist Dienstleistungen zu bezahlen, ist beinahe ein sinnloses Unterfangen.


----------



## Gnarak (13. November 2009)

99% signed. Sehr schöner Beitrag, Danke. 

Jedem ist es überlassen diese Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen...oder auch nicht. Das ist hier so, wie in allen anderen Bereichen des Lebens.


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

Rishna schrieb:


> 3. Du versuchst grade zu argumentieren "weil ich Haare schneide (selbe Branche), weiss ich wie alle Shampos,  Cremes und Antifaltenmitte
> aller Hersteller eingekauft, hergestellt und vertrieben werden." - Hör auf dich lächerlich zu machen, ich glaub nicht mal das Du je aktiv an der Entwicklung einer Software mitgearbeitet hast außer vielleicht Kaffee oder Pizza für die Entwickler zu holen.



Übrigens: Wenn du schon krampfhaft versuchst eigene "beispiele" einzubringen, dann nimm welche die Sinn und logik beinhalten.

Dein beispiel geht in die Richtung "Blizzard entwickelt garnicht WoW und kennt sich damit nicht aus"

Ich zumindest kenne keinen Friseur der sein eigenes Shampo herstellt oder Antifaltencreme verkauft oO

Wer sich hier grad lächerlich macht? ^^

Aber ich bin mir gaaaanz sicher du wirst auch darauf eine "logische" antwort wissen...

Ich muss jetzt Kaffee und Pizza in die Entwicklerabteilung bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Ich zumindest kenne keinen Friseur der sein eigenes Shampo herstellt oder Antifaltencreme verkauft oO



Sorry aber du weisst ich bin voll und ganz PRO eingestellt aber das hier..._SYOSS_ Professional Performance... von Friseuren entwickelt und verkauft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nochmal sorry für Sinnlospost!


----------



## Pacster (13. November 2009)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Brauch ich nicht auf den Post direkt über dir zu antworten, hast Du ja schon "indirekt" gemacht!
> 
> ...




Die Entwicklung von Cataclysm ist in den Belegschaftskosten enthalten. Die Designer etc. werden ja genau dafür bezahlt und nicht fürs Däumchendrehen.

Ein Server hat natürlich laufende Kosten. Da sind die Kosten für den Raum in dem dutzende oder hunderte der Server stehen, Stromkosten, Kosten für Wartung und Reparatur. Die Stromkosten hatten wir aber schon, für Wartung und Reparatur sind vermutlich die 68 Mitarbeiter im Bereich "Online Network Services", die die Server-Zentren weltweit überwachen, zuständig(fallen also in die Belegschaftskosten)...da fallen also nur noch Materialkosten an(die von mir erwähnte Hardware). Raumkosten und ausgetauschte Hardware dürften aber letztlich doch eher Peanuts auf der Blizzard-Rechnung sein(speziell im Vergleich zu 1,5milliarden Euro jährlich allein durch Abos).


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> Sorry aber du weisst ich bin voll und ganz PRO eingestellt aber das hier..._SYOSS_ Professional Performance... von Friseuren entwickelt und verkauft!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Er redet aber von der einzelperson "nur weil DU Haare schneidest"

Also mein Friseur hat keine fette Fabrik hinterm Haus stehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: sehe grad dort steht "mitentwickelt" und "getestet"
d.h im grunde sagen die nur, wie sie es gern hätten oder wie sie es sich vorstellen
bzw. wenn ich nen Sportwagen Probefahre und sage "der fährt sich beschissen", dann habe ich ihn auch mitentwickelt!

Entwickeln ist nicht herstellen


----------



## FroggyStyle (13. November 2009)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> Hier... Ich PRO FRAKTION... 32 Jahre!
> 
> Haste schon mal den ersten für deine Statistik!
> 
> ...



hier den zweiten, ebenfalls 32!


----------



## Ale4Sale (13. November 2009)

Gebe dir Recht. Auch wenn man wie immer bedenken muss, dass es sich hierbei um freiwillige Dienstleistungen handelt, insofern ist es eigentlich völlig unnötig sich darüber zu streiten - interessiert ja auch keinen ob ich mir für 60 Euro ein neues Spiel, ein paar Kästen Bier oder ein halbjähriges WoW-Abo hole - läuft alles unter "Privatvergnügen".


----------



## Pacster (13. November 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Es lebe die Wirtschaft! Wenn du damit unzufrieden bist, schnitz dir ein paar figuren und spiel Halma... Ich werde weiterhin wow spielen, aber auch weiterhin nicht auf die (meisten) Zusatzangebote zurückgreifen.




Absolut dämlicher Satz. Wenn Blizz t11 im Shop anbietet, kann man die gleichen Sprüche reißen, wenn einen raiden nicht interessiert. Ist ganz einfach so das alle, die Pets entweder gar nicht interessiert haben oder die immer neidisch auf Leute mit etlichen Pets geschielt haben jetzt Blizz verteidigen....aber wehe es kommt t11 ne 100er-tasche oder ein schnelleres mount asl das was sie in ihren raidinstanzen kriegen im Shop. Dann ist das Geschrei groß. Aber so lange es einen nicht betrifft oder einem einen Vorteil verschafft, ist es gut.

Mir kanns egal sein weil ich mir das finanziell alles locker leisten kann, nur finde ich es echt ätzend wie manche Leute hier demonstrativ einen auf "hört auf zu heulen, ihr müsst das ja nicht kaufen" machen, weil es für sie uninteressant ist. Ihr sitzt im gleichen Boot...und ihr seid kein Stück besser nur weil ihr irgendwelche Pixel mit Zahlen sammelt während andere Pixel in Form von Pets sammeln....und wenn eure Pixel durch einen Itemshop zu einer Kreditarten-Abzocke degradiert werden, werdet ihr ebenfalls angepisst sein.


----------



## FroggyStyle (13. November 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung von Cataclysm ist in den Belegschaftskosten enthalten. Die Designer etc. werden ja genau dafür bezahlt und nicht fürs Däumchendrehen.



Die Designer vielleicht nicht, aber der  0815-Codeschreiber kann nur hoffen, dass es nach dem abgeschlossenen Projekt weiterhin Arbeit für ihn gibt. Normalerweise wird ein Std-Programmierer für ein großes Projekt auf Zeit eingestellt. Ist das Projekt beendet, endet auch sein Arbeitsverhältnis. Wenn er Glück hat, hat er sich "beliebt" gemacht, dann darf er bleiben. Oder das Projekt wird verlängert, Content-patches, dann darf er auch erstmal bleiben. Oder es wird ein ähnliches Projekt aufgesetzt, Addon z.b., dann darf er vielleicht auch bleiben. Oder es gibt ein anderes Projekt, Diablo xy, dann, na ihr wisst schon, ja...
In allen anderen Fällen wird der 0815er nicht übernommen. Das gilt natürlich nicht für Teamleiter, Abteilungsleiter, Manager, etc... Personal wird aufgebaut, wenn man es braucht, z.B. um Zeitpläne einzuhalten.


----------



## marcnali (13. November 2009)

Ich sage nur dazu Blizzard wäre schön blöd wenn dir kein Geld nehmen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rishna (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Ich hab nie gesagt "Ich arbeite für den größten DEUTSCHEN Software hersteller"





snif07 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie's bei Blizzard läuft, aber ich weiß wie es in einer Software Firma läuft weil ich für die größte Arbeite.



*Immer mal schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben.*



snif07 schrieb:


> Aber nachdem ich jetzt deinen Text gelesen habe, stelle ich fest du willst garnicht diskutieren sondern nur aufmucken.
> 
> Leute wie dich wollte ich damit provozieren.


Ja hier zeigt sich dann der wahre Fanboy.
Naiv, verblendendet und lernresistent. 
Auch die Absicht Deines Posts ist damit klar, provozieren statt diskutieren. Fanbosytle ftl.
Erbärmlich.



snif07 schrieb:


> Und ich stelle fest "es klappt"
> 
> Wenn ich nem Hund auf den Schwanz trete, dann schreit er nunmal
> 
> ...


Ich hatte ja schon gefürchtet das du dein frühpubertäres gesabbel als *Fakten* siehst.
Sind sie aber nicht und damit bist du definitiv auf unqualifiziertes Gelaber gesunken.

Dafür das Du Hunden gerne auf Schwänze tritts dafür kann ich herzlich wenig. 
Solltest dich vielleicht einweisen lassen, in jungen Jahren kann man da noch was gegen machen.




snif07 schrieb:


> Und wenn du über die große Arbeitswelt redest, zu der du vermutlich keinen zugang hast, dann solltest du dich auch darüber nochmal informieren. Und auch den Begriff Branche solltest du nochmal bei Wikipedia nachschlagen



Brauch ich nicht. Es ist offensichtlich das Du den Begriff nicht verstanden hast und es mit der Warheit auch nicht so genau nimmst.
Auch Stelle ich all deine Behauptungen bzgl. deiner Peron in Frage wenn Du dich 5 Std. Später schon nicht mehr dran erinnerst.

Wenn Fakten versagen erfindet man halt welche -> Fanboy halt, hoffnungsloser Fall.
Lass dich am besten noch mal in die Grundschule versetzen, wahrscheinlich lernst Du noch was.

MfG,
Rishna


----------



## Pacster (13. November 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Die Designer vielleicht nicht, aber der  0815-Codeschreiber kann nur hoffen, dass es nach dem abgeschlossenen Projekt weiterhin Arbeit für ihn gibt. Normalerweise wird ein Std-Programmierer für ein großes Projekt auf Zeit eingestellt. Ist das Projekt beendet, endet auch sein Arbeitsverhältnis. Wenn er Glück hat, hat er sich "beliebt" gemacht, dann darf er bleiben. Oder das Projekt wird verlängert, Content-patches, dann darf er auch erstmal bleiben. Oder es wird ein ähnliches Projekt aufgesetzt, Addon z.b., dann darf er vielleicht auch bleiben. Oder es gibt ein anderes Projekt, Diablo xy, dann, na ihr wisst schon, ja...
> In allen anderen Fällen wird der 0815er nicht übernommen. Das gilt natürlich nicht für Teamleiter, Abteilungsleiter, Manager, etc... Personal wird aufgebaut, wenn man es braucht, z.B. um Zeitpläne einzuhalten.




Wird bei Blizz im Falle von WoW aber eher nicht so sein weil man da ja nicht eine Erweiterung baut und dann schaut wie es sich verkauft bevor man eventuell ein zweites Spiel herstellt. Bei WoW ist das ja durchgehende Arbeit....sobald das eine fertig ist, wird am nächsten gearbeitet. Ähnliches dürfte auch bei anderen Spielen mit vielen Erweiterungen/Fortsetzungen und offenem Ende passieren....man kann z.b: bei Die Sims auch davon ausgehen, dass schon an der nächsten Erweitung gearbeitet wird...
Ich halte es für relativ unwahrscheinlich das Blizz bei einem Projekt was wohl durchgängig mehr als 8 Jahre laufen soll immer wieder temporär Leute einstellt und kündigt weil es gerade weniger oder mehr zu tun gibt. Das dürften dann höchstens Einzelfälle sein.


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (13. November 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Die Designer vielleicht nicht, aber der  0815-Codeschreiber kann nur hoffen, dass es nach dem abgeschlossenen Projekt weiterhin Arbeit für ihn gibt. Normalerweise wird ein Std-Programmierer für ein großes Projekt auf Zeit eingestellt. Ist das Projekt beendet, endet auch sein Arbeitsverhältnis. Wenn er Glück hat, hat er sich "beliebt" gemacht, dann darf er bleiben. Oder das Projekt wird verlängert, Content-patches, dann darf er auch erstmal bleiben. Oder es wird ein ähnliches Projekt aufgesetzt, Addon z.b., dann darf er vielleicht auch bleiben. Oder es gibt ein anderes Projekt, Diablo xy, dann, na ihr wisst schon, ja...
> In allen anderen Fällen wird der 0815er nicht übernommen. Das gilt natürlich nicht für Teamleiter, Abteilungsleiter, Manager, etc... Personal wird aufgebaut, wenn man es braucht, z.B. um Zeitpläne einzuhalten.



Jawoll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So ist das richtig! Und das verursacht Mehrkosten... und die sind definitv nicht zu gering zu bewerten!

@ Pacster:


Pacster schrieb:


> Absolut dämlicher Satz. Wenn Blizz t11 im Shop anbietet, kann man die gleichen Sprüche reißen, wenn einen raiden nicht interessiert. Ist ganz einfach so das alle, die Pets entweder gar nicht interessiert haben oder die immer neidisch auf Leute mit etlichen Pets geschielt haben jetzt Blizz verteidigen....aber wehe es kommt t11 ne 100er-tasche oder ein schnelleres mount asl das was sie in ihren raidinstanzen kriegen im Shop. Dann ist das Geschrei groß. Aber so lange es einen nicht betrifft oder einem einen Vorteil verschafft, ist es gut.



Stimmt! Und es wird genug geben die sich das Zeug kaufen werden!
Bin ich mir jetzt schon sicher!
Denke alle die heute wie Aussätzige behandelt werden, 
(Szene aus dem WOW Alltag:"Equipcheck Dala-Flugplatz!" "Nee, du nicht dein Itemlvl liegt *nur* bei 226" "Reicht nicht für Ulu 10er")
werden sich das Zeug zulegen!



Pacster schrieb:


> Mir kanns egal sein weil ich mir das finanziell alles locker leisten kann, ...



Gratualtion hierzu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Pacster schrieb:


> ... nur finde ich es echt ätzend wie manche Leute hier demonstrativ einen auf "hört auf zu heulen, ihr müsst das ja nicht kaufen" machen, weil es für sie uninteressant ist.



Was ist an der Aussage:" ihr müsst es ja nicht kaufen" so falsch?



Pacster schrieb:


> Ihr sitzt im gleichen Boot...und ihr seid kein Stück besser nur weil ihr irgendwelche Pixel mit Zahlen sammelt während andere Pixel in Form von Pets sammeln....und wenn eure Pixel durch einen Itemshop zu einer Kreditarten-Abzocke degradiert werden, werdet ihr ebenfalls angepisst sein.



Also, 
sorry aber das raff ich jetzt nicht 
Wer pisst wen... oder sitzt mit wem? Was für Zahlen? 
Ok das mit den Pixel, das versteh ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (13. November 2009)

Mal ganz im ernst, ich fühl mich jedesmsl abgezoggt wenn ich mit meinen Euros in einen Supermarkt renne um Lebensmittel zu kaufen und man sollte meinen ich hätte mich inzwischen daran gewöhnt.
Ist schon komisch das nach der Umstellung auf den Euro die Zahlen auf dem Gehaltscheck geschrumpft und Preise im Laden verdoppelt sind.

Das macht mir schon mehr zu schaffen als irgendwelche unnütze Luxusspielerein am WoWaccount, der mir bei 13eur im Monat wie ein echtes Schnäppchen vorkommt.


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

Rishna schrieb:


> ...



Ich weiß zwar nicht wie du drauf kommst, dass ich bei SAP arbeite.. aber gut dies sei mal dahingestellt! spiegelt deine Denkweise ^^

Ich finds ja schön und gut, wenn du mich reizen möchtest... aber wie du siehst zeigt es keine wirkung.

Allerdings schaffe ich es dich zu verwirren und zu reizen! Man merkt es daran dass du dinge nicht verstehst...

Aber nachdem ich dich nun ins Eck gedrenkt habe und du nun schon mit beleidigungen um dich wirfst um dich zu schützen. Werde ich dich nun in ruhe lassen... 

Ich weiß dass du keine Ahnung von solchen sachen hast und ich finde es nicht schlimm! ehrlich!!!


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (13. November 2009)

Ganz meine Meinung @ TE. Mehr kann man da nicht zu sagen, und dagegen agumentieren kann man auch nicht.
Wer das Geld dafür nicht hat, sollte es eben nicht in Anspruch nehmen, denn es ist nicht nötig (Fraktion, Volk, Aussehen, Name etc wählt man am Anfang, und Pets sind nur nette Zusatz"items", wovon man genug und leicht genug ingame welche farmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Valon01 (13. November 2009)

also mal erlich wie lang soll das thema jetzt noch durchgekaut werden ich meinen  das in keinster weiße böse ich meine nur das es einfach zu hoff diskutiert worde das gehört in die selbe Katerogie wie die sache mit dden Goldsellen das blizz die unterstürtzt und dadruch geld verdeien würde das is doch nen witz!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dread01 (13. November 2009)

Ich bin, wie so oft, bei derartigen Diskussionen erstaunt wieviele Leute hier in der Wirtschaft aktiv sein müssen.
Von Firmengründern, Vorständen über Wirtschatsproffesoren ist alles vertreten.

Allerdings vermute ich das der Großteil angestellt ist oder zur Schule geht.
Oder sollten wir hier tatsächlich Vertreter des Selbstständigen haben, die wissen was tatsächlich Sache ist ?

Deren Meinung wäre recht interessant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (13. November 2009)

hihi



> dagegen argumentieren kann man auch nicht



ok, wenn keine diskussionsgrundlage besteht, ist der thread relativ sinnlos

argumente wurden schon oft genug durchgekauft, die beiden lager haben sich an ihren ansichten festgebissen, 

auch sind für mich die gebrachten pro-argumente von snif07 nicht das nonplusultra, unter anderem dessen dass er bei den verschiedenen punkten bzgl.
argumenten nicht wirklich verschiedene gebracht hat

- andere spielebetreiber zeigen es auch, dass es ohne solche zusatzgebühren geht
- blizzard war zu zeiten von starcraft/diablo/wcII ein sehr spielerfreundliches unternehmen, und definitiv nicht IMMER nur auf max. Gewinn aus (DAS war die Grundlage für ihren erfolg)
- es ist ein MMORPG *achtung RP = Roleplay*, WoW hat grade in Bezug auf PvP viel von der Feindschaft Allianz - Horde profitiert, nur leider wird das jetzt durch ein Fraktionswechsel sehr stupide vernichtet *nicht mal mehr die eigene Fraktion muss man hochspielen*

Desweiteren weiss ich nichs, wieso hier leute runtergeschachtelt werden, welche Blizzard kritisieren. Durch Kritik kann man den Unternehmen wichtige Inputs geben, gerade für einen Spielepublisher ist das relevant.
Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das viele hier mit einem Blizzard-Teddy im Arm einschlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Aber nachdem ich dich nun ins Eck gedrenkt habe und du nun schon mit beleidigungen um dich wirfst um dich zu schützen. Werde ich dich nun in ruhe lassen...
> 
> Ich weiß dass du keine Ahnung von solchen sachen hast und ich finde es nicht schlimm! ehrlich!!!



Du hast weder Argumente noch beherrschst Du Rechtschreibung - das Du für einen Softwarehersteller (egal welcher Größe) arbeitest darf bezweifelt werden. Auch wurdest Du nicht beleidigt, hast es aber.

Ich bin in eurem Streit neutral, aber die Wahrheit sollte man doch mal erwähnen.


----------



## Evilslyn (13. November 2009)

Hmmmm, hab deinen Beitrag gelesen, und dacht mir... ja das kann man echt nur unterschreiben. Hab ich auch immer so gesehen, und mich mehr als einmal über die mimimi Fraktion aufgeregt.

ABER mir fiel grad was ganz anderes auf ... Fraktionswechsel... Rassenwechsel ... da könnte man doch ... also ich meine ja nur... soll ichs überhaupt ansprechen... nagut: Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich bei Cataclysm Start meine Fraktion wechsle, und dann mach ich mir keinen Orc Hexer, sondern ne Worgenhexer ... hab ich dann direkt nen LVL80 Worgen ... IMBA! *nerf*

MfG
Evi


----------



## wolkentaenzer (13. November 2009)

Dread01 schrieb:


> Allerdings vermute ich das der Großteil angestellt ist oder zur Schule geht.
> Oder sollten wir hier tatsächlich Vertreter des Selbstständigen haben, die wissen was tatsächlich Sache ist ?



Auch als Angestellter hast Du ein Interesse, dass das Unternehmen in dem Du arbeitest dieses wirtschaftlich tut und im besten Falle auch Gewinn abwirft. Das sichert DIR dann nämlich Dein tägliches Brot.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (13. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ok, wenn keine diskussionsgrundlage besteht, ist der thread relativ sinnlos





Na gut, so meinte ich es nicht. Das war eher darauf bezogen, dass wir als Verbraucher und Kunden, sowieso nichts dagegen tun können, denn es ist Blizzards Entscheidung, ob sie dafür Geld verlangen oder nicht.
Natürlich kann man diskutieren, aber es wird nichts bringen...


----------



## emanzip (13. November 2009)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> ABER mir fiel grad was ganz anderes auf ... Fraktionswechsel... Rassenwechsel ... da könnte man doch ... also ich meine ja nur... soll ichs überhaupt ansprechen... nagut: Was passiert eigentlich wenn ich bei Cataclysm Start meine Fraktion wechsle, und dann mach ich mir keinen Orc Hexer, sondern ne Worgenhexer ... hab ich dann direkt nen LVL80 Worgen ... IMBA! *nerf*
> 
> MfG
> Evi



logischweise werdne die neuen rassen gespeert

wobei, gar nicht mehr so selbstverständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

Dread01 schrieb:


> Ich bin, wie so oft, bei derartigen Diskussionen erstaunt wieviele Leute hier in der Wirtschaft aktiv sein müssen.
> Von Firmengründern, Vorständen über Wirtschatsproffesoren ist alles vertreten.
> 
> Allerdings vermute ich das der Großteil angestellt ist oder zur Schule geht.
> ...



Genau deiner Meinung ^^ ich zB bin Informatikkaufmann in Ausbildung, hätte aber den Selben Kram schreiben können, wie die 7 Wirtschaftsweisen vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles trockene Theorie aus dem Wirtschaftsunterricht einer Berufsschule :-)


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ...



Kritik mag ja angebracht sein, aber ich lese hier keine Kritik an Blizzard sondern nur "Blizzard ist scheiße"

Zum anderen wiedersprichst du dir selbst, indem du sagt "wurde schon oft durchgekaut"

Das Thema wurde vielleicht oft nebenbei erwähnt, aber nie richtig betrachtet... und genau darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Ich schreibt nur "WoW/Blizzard scheiße" ohne richtige oder standfeste Gründe zu nennen über die man normal diskutieren kann.

Ich verstehe ausserdem nicht wieso ihr das Thema mit argumenten wie "schon tausend mal durchgekaut" kommentieren müsst. Wenn es euch nicht interessiert, dann lest es nicht oder schenkt ihm keine beachtung... Aber die meisten leuten finden den Text gut und wenn einer schreibt "aus dieser sicht habe ich es noch nicht betrachtet und du hast recht", dann finde ich habe ich schon etwas bewirkt.

Wozu ist ein forum sonst da?

Aber wenn du Themen wie "Was soll ich spielen", "Was kostet WoW" oder "Kann nicht einlogen, es ist Mittwoch und 9 Uhr" lieber liest, dann tuh es... 

Im großen und ganzen ist dieser Thread spam frei und die meisten Leute sind einer Meinung... von daher: Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## Feder und Schwert (13. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das viele hier mit einem Blizzard-Teddy im Arm einschlafen



Ich mag Eisbären, ich hätte also sehr gerne einen Blizzard-Teddy. "kuschel"

Naja, zum Thema.
Das einzige was mich an dem profit orientierten Pet-Shop stöhrt ist, dass man im Spiel nicht die Möglichkeit hat, es zu bekommen. Es gibt nun also noch mehr Spielinhalte, die so getrennt vom Spiel(spaß) liegen. Das ist nur schade.


----------



## F-S-N (13. November 2009)

Abzocke ist es nicht blos geldgierig mit den ständich neuen käuflichen angeboten die keiner brauch.....petshop, bla bla bla....ABER!! ich beschwere mich nicht drüber den die angebote sind freiwillig und ich würde sie nie nutzen (wen ich wow spielen würde)


----------



## Mykeeper (13. November 2009)

Im Prinzip hast du mit den ganzen Sachen recht, ich kann dir nur nicht mit dem Pet-Shop zustimmen, da diese Ingame-Items sind und dadurch nicht in den "Service" fallen. Dadurch bin ich immernoch der Meinung, das dieser Shop Abzocke ist, hin oder her.

Ich finds trotzdem ein prima Forenbeitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (13. November 2009)

tirbl3 schrieb:


> *thumbs up*
> endlich mal jemand, der versteht, dass wir auf der Erde eine (nicht immer) freie Wirtschaft haben, bei der es Konkurenz gibt. Blizzard ist auch nur ein Unternehmen und versucht Geld zu verdienen um neue Spiele zu entwickeln und kostenlose Inhaltspatches zu bringen. Auch für Blizzard kann es jeden Moment aus sein mit dem "Geldsegen" und dem erfolgreichsten Onlinespiel.
> 
> /vote 4 sticky
> ...




 dann ist GAME OVER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McChrystal (13. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> - blizzard war zu zeiten von starcraft/diablo/wcII ein sehr spielerfreundliches unternehmen, und definitiv nicht IMMER nur auf max. Gewinn aus (DAS war die Grundlage für ihren erfolg)
> - es ist ein MMORPG *achtung RP = Roleplay*, WoW hat grade in Bezug auf PvP viel von der Feindschaft Allianz - Horde profitiert, nur leider wird das jetzt durch ein Fraktionswechsel sehr stupide vernichtet *nicht mal mehr die eigene Fraktion muss man hochspielen*


Ich stimme dem TE generell zu, diese beiden wichtigen Punkte sollten aber nicht vergessen werden. Danke Natar, vor allem Punkt 2 wollte ich soeben selbst anbringen. Wenn man nichts von RP und Lore hält, kann das natürlich vernachlässigt werden. Ich würde aber mal behaupten, dass gerade die Story um den Konflikt der Fraktionen über die Jahre eine grosse Fangemeinde von Warcraft (nicht nur WoW) aufgebaut hat. Ich selbst würde schon aus Prinzipgründen nicht die Fraktion, Rasse oder das Geschlecht wechseln. Aber wer das möchte, soll das doch tun können, ich sehe da nichts verwefliches daran. So lange es eine Nachfrage für solche Angebote gibt, werden solche Dinge auch angeboten. 

Ich selbst bin kein Petsammler und kenne die Motivation derer nicht. Wenn aber diese Motivation geschmälert wird, nur weil man 2 Pets kaufen kann, muss ich davon ausgehen, dass die Motivation primär daraus besteht, irgendwann mit irgendeinem Archivment herumzuposen (sorry für den umstädlichen Statz). Diese Motivation halte ich für verwerflich. Wenn jedoch die Motivation das Sammeln seltener Pets ist, dann kann doch der Petshop für den eingefleischten Sammler sowieso nicht interessant sein.

Ob die Höhe der Preise dieser frewilligen Dienstleistungen nun angemessen sind oder nicht, kann wohl hier niemand zutreffend beurteilen.

/Edith flüstert: Das Wort "Abzocke" wäre wohl eher anegbracht gewesen, wenn die gezwunegne Umstellung auf einen Bnet-Acc mit Kosten verbunden gewesen wären. Wobei ich auch in dem Fall nicht von Abzocke geprochen hätte.


----------



## Natar (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Kritik mag ja angebracht sein, aber ich lese hier keine Kritik an Blizzard sondern nur "Blizzard ist scheiße"



dann lesen wir aneinander vobei



> Zum anderen wiedersprichst du dir selbst, indem du sagt "wurde schon oft durchgekaut"
> 
> Das Thema wurde vielleicht oft nebenbei erwähnt, aber nie richtig betrachtet... und genau darauf wollte ich hinaus.



ok, punkt geht an dich



> Ich schreibt nur "WoW/Blizzard scheiße" ohne richtige oder standfeste Gründe zu nennen über die man normal diskutieren kann.



dann schau, dass DU nächstes mal richtige oder standfeste Gründe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spass beiseite, ich versteh was du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe versucht, ein paar aspekte aufzuzählen, auf welche du auch keineswegs eingegangen bist
ich vermute, du kennst blizzard spiele erst seit wow.
jedoch war der grund für die beliebtheit von ihnen neben stets guten und innovaten ergebnissen auch ihre beziehungen zu spielerkreisen (brainstorming, input/output, gedankenaustausch).
Im Gegensatz zu anderen Spieleherstellern gingen sie auf die fragen und anregungen von ihren kunden ein, nicht so wie andere *z.bsp. EA "Wir haben die gekräuselsten sackhaare, wir bestimmen wos lang geht"*



> Wenn es euch nicht interessiert, dann lest es nicht oder schenkt ihm keine beachtung... Aber die meisten leuten finden den Text gut und wenn einer schreibt "aus dieser sicht habe ich es noch nicht betrachtet und du hast recht", dann finde ich habe ich schon etwas bewirkt.



ich habe gepostet weil es mich zu einem gewissen grad intressiert
ja, die meisten finden den text gut, darf also kein gegenargument/keine gegenmeinung kommen?



> Im großen und ganzen ist dieser Thread spam frei und die meisten Leute sind einer Meinung... von daher: Wo liegt das Problem?



so wie du das schreibst darf also keine gegenmeinung kommen! Gut, dann folgen wir den /sticky-anträgen und fügen noch
"nur /sign" posten erlaubt dazu


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du hast weder Argumente noch beherrschst Du Rechtschreibung - das Du für einen Softwarehersteller (egal welcher Größe) arbeitest darf bezweifelt werden. Auch wurdest Du nicht beleidigt, hast es aber.
> 
> Ich bin in eurem Streit neutral, aber die Wahrheit sollte man doch mal erwähnen.



"Was du schreibst ist erbärmlich, geh zurück in die grundschule!"
Dies ist seine Kernaussage!

Wenn Du sowas nicht beleidigend findest... Dein sache

Was Du bezweifelst oder nicht ist im großen und ganzen DIR überlassen.

Auch muss ich hier keine Rechenschaft ablegen oder irgendwelche Beweise vorlegen wo ich arbeite.

Unteranderem hänge ich es nicht groß an die Glocke wo ich arbeite, sondern habe lediglich erwähnt "Da Ich in einer Arbeite, weiß ich wie es abläuft". Wenn Du dies als provokant auffassen solltest. 
sorry oO




Von streit lese ich auch nichts.

Und wer sich über "Rechtschreibung" aufregt... naja, auf diese Thema geh ich nicht weiter ein!


----------



## Visssion (13. November 2009)

jo stimme dir zu 100 % zu ... ich mein warum sollten sie das auch nich machen denn,  wie du schon sagstes, ist es eine firma wie jede andere auch...

nice beitrag


----------



## Elicios (13. November 2009)

@TE 
Sehr nett geschrieben und du untermauerst deine Meinung glaubhaft! Bin zwar in manchen Punkten einer etwas anderen Meinung, jedoch verstehe auch deinen Standpunkt.

Gegen Gebühren für Server-Wechsel habe ich nichts, jedoch könne man auch eine gewisse Anzahl der Wechsel frei zur Verfügung stellen. Hier entsteht für ActivisionBlizzard kein personeller Aufwand!

Alles was mit Charakteränderungen etc zu tun hat, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da eine Veränderung eines Charakters nichts mehr mit den Ursprungsgedanken eines mmorpg zu tun hat.
Dies ist aber wiederum Ansichtssache und Definition des Betrachters!
Nach meiner Ansicht, wird ein Charakter geboren durch meine Phantasie und Stirbt auch wieder durch meine Phantasie, wenn dieser in die Jahre gekommen ist. Es wird nicht aus einem alten Opa, eine junge Elfe!
Lässt sich einfach nicht mit meinem Kopf vereinbaren, wenn ich mich mit meinen Charakter wieder Spiegeln möchte und die süße Elfin, war mal Bruno die Blechbüchse in MC!

Aber was soll es, jeder der eine leere Hülle ohne Persönlichkeit spielen möchte, kann dies gerne tun und dafür zahlen. 
Natürlich kann er sich auch noch eine persönliche Geschichte zusammenträumen, indem seinem Trollprister übernacht so viele Arschhaare gewachsen sind, das er am nächsten Tag ein Worgen war.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. November 2009)

Blizzard zockt die Kunden ab. Das ist keine Meinung sondern durch Fakten belegbar.

1) Monatsgebühr:
Wie andere MMO-Betreiber auch wurden Gebühren damit begründet die Betriebskosten tragen zu müssen und kontinuierlich neue Inhalte entwickeln zu können. Nun geht aber aus den Geschäftsberichten hervor, dass nur ca 1/3 der Gebühren in WoW re-investiert wird (ein weiteres Drittel geht in vorm von Steuern und abgaben an den Staat, der Rest ist Gewinn). Sinn der Gebühren ist es ausdrücklich nicht an als Dividende an die Aktionäre ausgeschüttet zu werden oder die Entwicklung von Diablo 3 vorzufinanzieren. Blizzard erhebt deutlich höhere Gebühren als notwendig.

2) Verkaufspreise:
Blizzard verkauft Addons zum Preis von Komplettspielen. Dies ist keineswegs marktüblich, nicht mal in der MMO-Szene. Andere Anbieter (z.b. EvE) stellen Addons kostenlos zur Verfügung, da ihre Entwicklung durch die Monatsgebühren getragen wird (siehe auch Punkt 1) oder bieten sie zwar zum Vollpreis an, dafür sind diese dann auch unabhängig vom Hauptspiel spielbar (Guild Wars). Der Umfang von WoW-Addons ist dabei zwar groß aber keineswegs so groß wie der des Hauptspiels oder größer als die Addons anderer Anbieter.

3) Blizzard verlangt grundlos Gebühren für Zusatzdienste
Während man die Server-Transfergebühr noch als Schutzgebühr in dem Sinne sehen kann, dass sie Goldsellern die Bewegungsfreiheit nimmt, müssten Dienste wie Umbenennung, Charakteranpassung usw. keineswegs gebührenpflichtig sein. Um das Spiel vor übermäßigem Gebrauch zu schützen könnten ebensogut lange Sperrzeiten eingeführt werden (nur eine Umbenennung pro Monat/Quartal/Jahr). Diese wurden aber im Gegenteil beim Servertransfer abgeschafft, was zusammen mit anderen Maßnahmen, wie dem absichtlichen Locken von Neulingen auf Geisterserver, sicher dazu geeignet ist, die Spieler zu verleiten, derartige Dienste häufiger zu nutzen.

4) Blizzard erhebt überzogene Preise im Itemshop
10 Euro für ein Pet sind außerhalb jedes Rahmens. Zum Vergleich: Bei Champions Online kostet ein Pet ca. 50 Cent. Das ist im Verhältnis etwa so als würde ein Kinobesuch 120 euro kosten.


----------



## WingsOfDeath (13. November 2009)

Ich glaub hier reden einige schon gut am Topic vorbei.
Die Kernaussage des Threads dreht sich doch um diese Frage: 
"Sind der PetShop und sonstige Dienstleistungen abzocke?"

Das wird mir jeder hier in dem Thread unterschreiben oder?

Aber ist Abzocken nichts anderes als Betrug, richtig? 
RICHTIG!

Klar.. der Kleingeist schreit jetzt wahrscheinlich gleich wieder "JAP - die ziehn uns um zwölfdrölf Mille ab! SEKÜNDLICH!!eins111!!!elf!!".
Aber da Abzocken doch Betrug ist, und Betrug strafbar, warum unternimmt dann keiner was gegen Blizzard?

Richtig.. weil es kein BETRUG/ABZOCKE ist... sonst wär doch schon lang der ein oder andere Jurist der abends WoW zockt da drauf gekommen.

Also stellt sich nur die Frage: "Ist es eine moralische Abzocke?"

Wenn jemand dieses SUBJEKTIVE Empfinden hat und sich wirklich sorgen deswegen macht kann er doch jederzeit seinen Account kündigen oder diese (unnötigen) Dienste nicht in Anspruch nehmen.
Aber wenn dann die Leute anfangen sich in einer OBJEKTIVEN Diskussion diesen Mist um die Ohren zu hauen nur weil sie nicht über die Schulbank oder ihren eigenen Tellerrand raus sehen, ist das schon traurig.

Wir sind alle Konsumenten eines Spiels.. WIR WOLLEN das Spiel spielen.. und wir WOLLEN bezahlen das wir dieses Spiel spielen.
Klar will Blizzard was von uns (Geld) aber im Endeffekt wollen wir was von Blizzard!

Wenn Blizz meint nen Acc zu kündigen, bannen, sperren: DÜRFEN SIE ES (steht ja genug in den AGB´s was man alles nicht darf)
Wenn Blizz meint die Accountgebühren zu verdreifachen: DÜRFEN SIE ES
Wenn Blizz meint Cataclysm für 1000.-€ pro Key zu verkaufen: DÜRFEN SIE ES (ob es jemand kauft sei dahingestellt)
.
.
.
die Liste kann man ewig weiter treiben.

Versteht doch endlich das IHR was von BLIZZARD wollt und doch im Endeffekt nur immer mehr und mehr geboten bekommt.
Neue Features (die vielleicht einen Obulus verlangen) in den Rachen geschmissen bekommt die ihr aber nicht mal nutzen MÜSST(!) sondern DÜRFT!

Im Grunde könne wir alle froh sein wie Harry das wir noch immer NUR 13 Eus blechen für das wir noch immer ein sehr gutes MMORPG bekommen.

Und Blizzard war auch schon vor WoW gross und reich .. genauso wie Electronic Arts oder andere Namenhafte Spielepublisher, das haben sie nicht WoW zu verdanken sondern ihrem "Können" gute Spiele herzustellen.

Ach ja.. und bevor jetzt nochmal sowas kommt wie "bei anderen gehts doch auch ohne Monatsgbühr / Itemshop / blabla.."
Haben andere diese extreme grösse (Serverlandschaft, Mitarbeiterzahlen... ) wie Blizzard? NÖ!
Warum muss ich für ein Microsoft-System was zahlen wenn ich Linux umsonst haben kann? Weil Microsoft einfach mehr bietet! (zumindest für den 0815 Anwender).

Aber all das hat rein GAR NICHTS mit Betrug (Abzocke) zu tun sondern ist das harte Leben!

so long...


----------



## Pusillin (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Vorweg möchte ich erstmal sagen: *Lesen - sacken lassen - Posten*
> 
> ...


Ein sehr unpassendes Beispiel.
Im Fußballverein ist es für Spiele Pflicht, ein Trickot zu besitzen.
Dazu war es eine gewisse Arbeit, das Trickot herzustellen.
(Personal+Maschienen+Grunsstück+Rohmaterialien+Porto+...)
Dadurch ist der Trickot-Preis durchaus gerechtfertig.
Doch was macht es für eine Arbeit, den Namen zu ändern?
Ein Angestellter der mal eben 8 Buchstaben ändert... OHA.
(Etwas untertrieben, aber bei allen Diensten ist der Preis keinesfalls gerechtfertigt)
Merkst du was?

Zwar muss ich dir Recht geben, dass der kostenlose Namenswechsel Nachteile hat,
dass Dadurch mehr Betrug und Anonymität herschen würde...
Aber wieso denn überhaupt?
Wieso muss man jede Entscheidung bei der Charaktererstellung rückgängig machen können?
Das geht im echten Leben auch nicht.


/edit:
@Vorposter:
Abzocke ist legal,
sie basiert auf dem Recht und nutzt lediglich die Dummheit/Situation (oder anderes) der Leute aus (Du bist in der Wüste und total durstig und kommst in ein Dorf,
wo ein Wasserverkäufer ist, der 30&#8364; pro Flasche verlangt. Ich bin sicher du würdest es ausgeben, hättest du es, aber es ist legal)

Betrug funktioniert ähnlich: Ma nutzt die Dummheit/Situation (oder anderes) der Leute aus, verstößt damit jedoch gegen das Gesetz!
(Jemand sagt dass er dringend telefonieren muss und bittet dich um dein Handy, daraufhin haut er ab)


----------



## heilerseinistfein (13. November 2009)

Schönen Dank für den Beitrag von Snif07, endlich hat jemand mal die Verhältnisse gegeneinander gehalten und die Kosten so betrachtet wie man es richtiger nicht machen kann. 
Grundsätzlich stellt sich mir die Frage woher immer diese Schübe der Entrüstung kommen, wenn solch ein Service angeboten wird. 
Es geht um Beträge zwischen 8 und 20 Euro, um sich im Spiel neu positionieren zu können, ein anderes aussehen zu erwerben und so ggf. wieder Spaß am Spiel zu finden, ohne die einzige Option einzugehen mal wieder einen Char von 0 auf 80 zu spielen (auch wenn das natürlich nicht mehr so lange dauert wie noch vor 2 Jahren, ich weiß).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz: wem tuen diese angenommenen 20 € wirklich weh? 
a) demjenigen der es sich freiwillig aussuch? Nein, dann hätte er es lassen können. 
b) demjenigen der es gezwungenermaßen machte musste? Nein, denn es gibt keinen Zwang es zu tun. 
c) demjenigen der es nutzt und sich grundsätzlich über Kosten aufregt? Wohl der einzige wo es sein kann, aber mal ehrlich, EINEN Abend statt 10 nur 6 Bier trinken und das Geld ist da. 
Schlussendlich fühlen sich wahrscheinlich viele genötigt so einen Service zu nutzen, da alle anderen die man kennt ja auch was gemacht haben und so "cool" aussehen jetzt wo sie einfach anders sind. Gegen Massen - und Gruppenzwang ist anscheinend nicht jeder imun, denen ist aber auch nicht zu helfen. 
Zum Thema Blizzard: Wie Blizzard immer wieder schubweise neue Inhalte, Services usw. einbringt ist wirtschaftlich gesehen absolute Oberklasse. Wer sonst schafft es das sich Tag für Tag Mitglieder in einem Forum aufregen über Gott und die Welt und schlussendlich sitzen dieselben Abends wieder 5 Stunden vor dem Rechner und Raiden. 
Ein kleiner Tip von mir: Würde Blizzard einen Char für 100 € auf Stufe 80 anbieten mit 2000 Gold und durchschnittlichem Equip wäre der Aufschrei immens und würde hunderte von Seiten füllen. Ich schätze das gleichzeitig mindestens genauso viele Leute dieses Angebot annehmen würden.
Letztendlich bleibt es jedem freigestellt, von daher gibt es nicht einen Grund warum man so etwas verteufeln könnte. 
Und das ein Spiel nicht immer so bleibt wie es vor 3 4 oder 5 Jahren mal war ist einfach auch ein Fakt. Wäre alles so schrecklich warte ich auf den Tag, an dem die Abbozahlen von fast 11 Mio!! sich mal auf 6 Mio reduzieren. Ich bin gespannt....


----------



## Bluescreen07 (13. November 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> 2) Verkaufspreise:
> Blizzard verkauft Addons zum Preis von Komplettspielen. Dies ist keineswegs marktüblich, nicht mal in der MMO-Szene. Andere Anbieter (z.b. EvE) stellen Addons kostenlos zur Verfügung, da ihre Entwicklung durch die Monatsgebühren getragen wird (siehe auch Punkt 1) oder bieten sie zwar zum Vollpreis an, dafür sind diese dann auch unabhängig vom Hauptspiel spielbar (Guild Wars). Der Umfang von WoW-Addons ist dabei zwar groß aber keineswegs so groß wie der des Hauptspiels oder größer als die Addons anderer Anbieter.


35,-- EUR ist kein Vollpreistitel


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Blizzard zockt die Kunden ab. Das ist keine Meinung sondern durch Fakten belegbar.
> 
> 1) Monatsgebühr:
> Wie andere MMO-Betreiber auch wurden Gebühren damit begründet die Betriebskosten tragen zu müssen und kontinuierlich neue Inhalte entwickeln zu können. Nun geht aber aus den Geschäftsberichten hervor, dass nur ca 1/3 der Gebühren in WoW re-investiert wird (ein weiteres Drittel geht in vorm von Steuern und abgaben an den Staat, der Rest ist Gewinn). Sinn der Gebühren ist es ausdrücklich nicht an als Dividende an die Aktionäre ausgeschüttet zu werden oder die Entwicklung von Diablo 3 vorzufinanzieren. Blizzard erhebt deutlich höhere Gebühren als notwendig.
> ...



11 Millionen Menschen ist das egal, die zocken und bezahlen fleißig weiter, weils n geiles Spiel ist und sie bereit sind, 11 - 13 Euro im monat zu bezahlen.
also, who cares...


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Ein sehr unpassendes Beispiel.
> Im Fußballverein ist es für Spiele Pflicht, ein Trickot zu besitzen.



ich glaube du verstehst das Beispiel nicht ganz....



Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 35,-- EUR ist kein Vollpreistitel



vor allem wenn man bedenkt, das man ein AddOn bekommt, das vom Spielinhalt vergleichbar ist mit einem eigenständigen Spiel, wenn nicht noch mehr, bedenkt man die Spielzeit.


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Ein sehr unpassendes Beispiel.
> Im Fußballverein ist es für Spiele Pflicht, ein Trickot zu besitzen.
> Dazu war es eine gewisse Arbeit, das Trickot herzustellen.
> (Personal+Maschienen+Grunsstück+Rohmaterialien+Porto+...)
> ...


Er meinte auch nicht die Spieler, sondern die Fans




> Wieso muss man jede Entscheidung bei der Charaktererstellung rückgängig machen können?
> Das geht im echten Leben auch nicht.


Weil Spieler es sich gewünscht haben. 
das r in rpg steht nicht für "real" sondern "role"


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Weil Spieler es sich gewünscht haben.
> das r in rpg steht nicht für "real" sondern "role"



hehehe, n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bösekuh (13. November 2009)

Ich bilde mir ein € 25,- für den Fraktionswechsel gezahlt zu haben.

Aber ich bin Deiner Meinung und versteh auch absolut nicht warum sich da so viele aufregen, wird doch niemand gezwungen die Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich sogar einen Itemshop begrüssen würde.


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard nun Items zum kauf anbietet, also Rüssi, dann wäre es mir völlig egal. Denn ich spiele weils mir spaß macht!
> Ob nun andere besseres Equip haben, ist mir egal. Sie Zahlen mehr, also sollen sie auch mehr bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das passt ja dann ganz gut zu den vermehrten "DPS-Wahn" Threads. blos, wie wird das dann ? "Suchen noch 1 Mage für Raid XYZ - Item-Shopper only !!!!einszwölf"



Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 35,-- EUR ist kein Vollpreistitel



Aber 39,90 ?


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> dann lesen wir aneinander vobei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nagut, dann Versuch ich mir die anderen Punkte auch noch zu holen *g*


Also, wie gesagt: Ich vertrete hier meine Meinung
Ich finde meine Argumente, so wie sie da stehn, O.K

Jetzt bekomme ich aber als Contra ein "1. Teuer 2. Den Dienst muss ich auch noch selber durchführen 3. Blizz drückt da ja nur 2 Knöpfe!"
Und für mich ist so etwas nicht mehr als eine Ausrede.

Ich kenne Blizzard schon länger als WoW... aber mir geht es jetzt hier speziell nur um WoW!
Ich glaube man kann sagen "umso größer eine Firma wird, umso teurer wird sie". Egal ob Sportartikelhersteller oder Autokonzern


Ausserdem wollte ich nur sehen wie die Reaktionen sind und ob ich evtl. Leute zum nachdenken anregen kann!
Die Leute die schreiben sign/sticky usw. brauchen es nicht begründen... 
Wenn ich etwas gut finde muss ich es nicht begründen, da reicht ein kurzes "gleicher Meinung"!
ABER: Wenn ich soooo heftig dagegen bin, dann sollte ich mir auch die Mühe machen und es ordentlich begründen!


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Das passt ja dann ganz gut zu den vermehrten "DPS-Wahn" Threads. blos, wie wird das dann ? "Suchen noch 1 Mage für Raid XYZ - Item-Shopper only !!!!einszwölf"



Kann schon sein. Solche Suchanfragen gibt es doch schon in Form von "lfg dd für *** 5k dps +"
Kann man mitgehen/ sich drüber aufregen, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## Technocrat (13. November 2009)

WingsOfDeath schrieb:


> Also stellt sich nur die Frage: "Ist es eine moralische Abzocke?"



Au weia, auf so etwas Verschwurbeltes muß man erst mal kommen. Wenn man absolut keine Argumente hat, konstruiert man halt sowas wie dieses neue Gedankengebilde, damit man von jeder Logik frei weiter niedermachen kann.

"moralische Abzocke" - muhahahaha!


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Au weia, auf so etwas Verschwurbeltes muß man erst mal kommen. Wenn man absolut keine Argumente hat, konstruiert man halt sowas wie dieses neue Gedankengebilde, damit man von jeder Logik frei weiter niedermachen kann.
> 
> "moralische Abzocke" - muhahahaha!



Ich finde schon, dass er argumentativ diksutiert hat. und mit "moralischer Abzocke" meint er meines Erachtens das subjektive Empfinden des abgezockt werdens.


----------



## Steppenwolff (13. November 2009)

Ne Wurstfabrik macht doch keine Wurst um die Leute satt zu machen, sondern um Geld zu verdienen!
Genauso isses mit Blizzard, is doch keine wohltätige Organisation... 
Wenn du weisst das du etwas für einen bestimmten Preis anbieten kannst machts dus doch auch net billiger, bloss weils billiger ginge.
Wenn ihr was egen Gewinnmaximierung habt, geht in ein kommunistisches Land^^


----------



## Ultimo01 (13. November 2009)

Frage Zum Petshop
Hab auf der Hp von Blizz gelesen das es nur Mit Kreditkarte geht, aber da stand was mit rechnung, als was jetzt?

2. Frage
Gibts für die 2 Pets Heldentaten/erfolge?

So Long 

Ultimo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (13. November 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Wieso muss man jede Entscheidung bei der Charaktererstellung rückgängig machen können?
> Das geht im echten Leben auch nicht.



Du wirst lachen, doch es ist möglich den Namen ändern zu lassen. Und es kostet sogar eine Gebühr. Reden Sie doch mal mit Ihrem Standesamt...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (13. November 2009)

Da gibt es nichts zu meckern.
Es entspricht alles den Bedürfnissen der heutigen Community. 
Das die nicht mit der von vor 4 Jahren übereinstimmt ist auch klar.
have fun


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, doch es ist möglich den Namen ändern zu lassen. Und es kostet sogar eine Gebühr. Reden Sie doch mal mit Ihrem Standesamt...



Wo Sie Recht hat....aber soweit ich weiß, muss man schon n richtig beschissenen namen haben dafür, den man sich ja nicht aussucht bei der Geburt, und bei WoW sucht man ihn sich für gewöhnlich freiwillig und selbst aus....ma von eBay abgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, dass er argumentativ diksutiert hat. und mit "moralischer Abzocke" meint er meines Erachtens das subjektive Empfinden des abgezockt werdens.



Dann kann man das auch so schreiben. Aber er hat schon einen Grund, warum er das so umformuliert: es gibt sowas nämlich nicht - entweder wurde man abgezockt oder nicht. Ist ungefähr so wie wenn man sagen würde: "Subjektiv glaube ich, man hat mir eine geknallt", obwohl einen niemand auch nur berührt hat.


----------



## Natar (13. November 2009)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Da gibt es nichts zu meckern.
> Es entspricht alles den Bedürfnissen der heutigen Community.
> Das die nicht mit der von vor 4 Jahren übereinstimmt ist auch klar.
> have fun



also ist es jetzt wegen den bedürfnissen der community oder weil blizzard wie alle anderen firmen auch gewinnorientiert ist?

widerspruch in sich aber das zu erkennen, nä, seid ja betriebswirtschaftlich so top informiert was



> Au weia, auf so etwas Verschwurbeltes muß man erst mal kommen. Wenn man absolut keine Argumente hat, konstruiert man halt sowas wie dieses neue Gedankengebilde, damit man von jeder Logik frei weiter niedermachen kann.
> 
> "moralische Abzocke" - muhahahaha!



finde den begriff nicht schlecht


----------



## WingsOfDeath (13. November 2009)

> Ich finde schon, dass er argumentativ diksutiert hat. und mit "moralischer Abzocke" meint er meines Erachtens das subjektive Empfinden des abgezockt werdens.



Danke.. so wars auch gemeint.
Und sorry wenns als "Verschwurbeltes Gedankengebilde" verstanden wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (13. November 2009)

Ich geb dir in so ziemlich allem vollkommen recht .
ABER mich stört es das is in einem kostenplichtigen mmo Items finde an die ich nur gelange wen ich etwas zahle den ich persönlich fände es schöner wen es von Drausen (echte Welt) gar kein einfluss auf das Spiel (die Items) geben würde , da man meiner meinung nach so mehr Atmosphäre spüren würde.Mich stören selbst die unnötigen Bezahloptionen wie Völkerwechsel oder Fraktionswechsel da man sich das auch alles erspielen kann , auch wen ich den Fraktionstausch bei einem twink selbst benutzt habe, da es jetzt eh schon drausen ist und ich keine Zeit und keine Nerven hab mich darüber aufzuregen .Ich meine ich kann damit leben und werd versuchen nirgendwo rumzuflammen aber ein kleiner Kritikpunkt finde ich ist es trotzdem !


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> entweder wurde man abgezockt oder nicht.



Falsch. Ich verkauf die eine Ü-Ei Figur für 5€. Du sagst, du wurdest abgezockt.
Nem anderen verkaufe ich die Figur auch für 5€ und er freut sich, weil er Ü-Ei Figuren Sammler ist.

Und das war glaube ich auch Wings Aussage. 'Abzocke' ist ein subjektives Emfinden. Es steht damit auf der gleichen Ebene wie beleidigen, und dass dies unterschiedlich aufgefast wird, sieht man hier im Forum oft genug


----------



## Dylvan (13. November 2009)

Huhu,
egtl. ein recht interessanter Thread. Stimm dem TE grundsätzlich zu, nur den Pet-Shop kann ich gar nicht leiden.


Leider hat der TE sich imho mit seinen späteren Posts nur noch lächerlich gemacht, deshalb kann ich ihn (und sein Geschwafel) nicht mehr ernst nehmen. 


LG


----------



## WingsOfDeath (13. November 2009)

> Und das war glaube ich auch Wings Aussage. 'Abzocke' ist ein subjektives Emfinden. Es steht damit auf der gleichen Ebene wie beleidigen, und dass dies unterschiedlich aufgefast wird, sieht man hier im Forum oft genug



Es ist so das viele hier die "Abzocke" wirklich als etwas subjektives sehen, andere es als "finanziellen Betrug" auffassen.
Und ich bin in meinem letzten Text auf die "moralische Abzocke" gekommen um es so besser vom "finanziellen Betrug" distanzieren zu können.

@Technocrat
Jetzt sollte es doch vertändlich sein oder? Ansonsten versuch ichs gern anders zu erklären.


----------



## Burzum89 (13. November 2009)

Der Fraktionswechsel kostet 25 €  nicht 20 €


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

Burzum89 schrieb:


> Der Fraktionswechsel kostet 25 €  nicht 20 €



YEAH, BURZUM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hurrikano (13. November 2009)

Blizzard besteht aus nem haufen geldgeiler säcke und lässt WoW zu kommerziell werden, 
punkt aus .


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Hurrikano schrieb:


> Blizzard besteht aus nem haufen geldgeiler säcke und lässt WoW zu kommerziell werden,
> punkt aus .



Vote for Verstaatlichung von Blizzard! (50/50 Chance auf Ironie)


----------



## FroggyStyle (13. November 2009)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> 4) Blizzard erhebt überzogene Preise im Itemshop
> 10 Euro für ein Pet sind außerhalb jedes Rahmens. Zum Vergleich: Bei Champions Online kostet ein Pet ca. 50 Cent. Das ist im Verhältnis etwa so als würde ein Kinobesuch 120 euro kosten.



Open Office ist kostenlos! Was kostet MS Office? das ist im Verhältnis genauso, wie... ähm... wie... ähm... denk dir was aus!!! Passt einfach nicht zum Vergleichen! wow ist nicht Champions Online! Open Office ist nicht MS Office und beides wird verwendet!!!

Angebot und Nachfrage! Wenns jemand zu dem Preis kauft, findet er den Preis ok, sonst würde er es nicht kaufen! Je höher der Preis umso kleiner die Kundschaft! Womit wir auch schon wieder beim breitgetretenen T11 im Itemshop wären! wenn die Masse bereit ist dafür zu bezahlen, wirds wahrscheinlich kommen. Wenn sich abzeichnet, dass die breite Masse das Spiel wechselt, sobald Items verkauft werden, die einen wesentlichen Spielvorteil bringen, wird sich Blizzard hüten, sowas je einzuführen! Nochmal, Blizzard ist nicht dumm und arbeitet gewinnorientiert, sie werden sich hüten, ihre eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu schlachten!!!


----------



## Maradil (13. November 2009)

Hurrikano schrieb:


> Blizzard besteht aus nem haufen geldgeiler säcke und lässt WoW zu kommerziell werden,
> punkt aus .



standfeste Aussage *klatscht*


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage! Wenns jemand zu dem Preis kauft, findet er den Preis ok, sonst würde er es nicht kaufen!



Ist so, ja. Der Preis wird oft auch aus diesem Blickwinkel erstellt.


Und unter "Abzocke" fällt das meines Erachtens nicht was Blizzard da im Moment treibt. Eventuell wäre für jene Leute die mit der Höhe des Preises nicht einverstanden sind "Wucher" das bessere Wort.


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Und unter "Abzocke" fällt das meines Erachtens nicht was Blizzard da im Moment treibt. Eventuell wäre für jene Leute die mit der Höhe des Preises nicht einverstanden sind "Wucher" das bessere Wort.



Top!


----------



## Rishna (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie du drauf kommst, dass ich bei SAP arbeite.. aber gut dies sei mal dahingestellt! spiegelt deine Denkweise ^^



Ich habs dir übrigens oben gequotet aber auch das scheintst du nicht begreifen zu können.
Das Dir Deine eigenen Lügen entfallen sind und Du dir selber wiedersprichst ist in dem Zusammenhang Aussage genug.

Wie Du ja oben schön geschrieben hast, hast wolltest Du mit dem Post "nur provozieren", ich denke das sagt genug über deinen Charakter aus.



snif07 schrieb:


> Ich finds ja schön und gut, wenn du mich reizen möchtest... aber wie du siehst zeigt es keine wirkung.
> 
> Allerdings schaffe ich es dich zu verwirren und zu reizen! Man merkt es daran dass du dinge nicht verstehst...
> 
> ...


Das mag Dir in deiner kleinen verbohrten Welt ja so vorkommen aber ich glaube du siehts noch nicht mal den Tellerrand.
Vielleicht in 20 Jahren (bei einigen dauerts bekanntlich länger).

MfG,
Rishna


----------



## FroggyStyle (13. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ist so, ja. Der Preis wird oft auch aus diesem Blickwinkel erstellt.
> 
> 
> Und unter "Abzocke" fällt das meines Erachtens nicht was Blizzard da im Moment treibt. Eventuell wäre für jene Leute die mit der Höhe des Preises nicht einverstanden sind "Wucher" das bessere Wort.



und dann gibts noch die anderen, die sich das alles ja  auch "locker leisten" können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
, 
und wie schon gesagt, ich bin nicht unbedingt für die hohen Preise, aber ich verstehe die Beweggründe von Blizz und würde es deshalb nicht als Abzocke oder Geldgeilheit bezeichnen! Das ist die normale Wirtschaft, die sie an jeder Ecke zu finden ist, das sind keine Popelfreaks, die etwas für lau machen, nur damit die supertolle wow-community glücklich ist. Sucht euch n paar Opensource-Garagen-Freaks, die zu viel Zeit haben, aber schaut euch den Quellcode vorher an und achtet darauf das auf eurem rechner keine Kreditkarten-Daten drauf sind muahahaha... einige von denen machen auch nicht alles für lau, im nachhinein zumindest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

Solange sie kein eq verkaufen ist mir egal was sie einführen...denn NIEMAND muss die Dienste benutzen...und blizzard ist eine firma die weiterhin ihr geld haben will...aber ich bin mir sicher wenn sie eq verkafen werden es einige tun...auch wenns absoluter müll ist/wäre


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Solange sie kein eq verkaufen ist mir egal was sie einführen...denn NIEMAND muss die Dienste benutzen



Schließen sich diese beiden "Sätze" nicht gegenseitig von der Logik her aus?!


----------



## nasezu (13. November 2009)

ich bin mir nicht sicher mit dem was ich denke und ich habe auch nie nach einer antwort gesucht . aber die frage ist bestens für den thread geeignet. ich frag mich was zb mit dem versteuerten gold  aus dem ah passiert ? ich glaube das blizzard die gold seller sind , die nur unaufgällig das versteuerte gold verkaufen . 
ich bin mir damit natürlich nicht sicher . aber wenn wer die antwort weiß mt dem versteuerten gold . kann ja antworten und mich aufklären.


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Schließen sich diese beiden "Sätze" nicht gegenseitig von der Logik her aus?!


ich verstehe nicht ganz...Es ist mir egal ob sie es einführen aber niemand muss diesen und auch all die anderen dienste benutzen

oder meinst du dass mit unten? dass wen sie es einführen? wenn ja ist es wieder kein zwang sondern bieten sie es wieder an und einige werden es tun aber niemand wird gezwungen


----------



## FroggyStyle (13. November 2009)

nasezu schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher mit dem was ich denke und ich habe auch nie nach einer antwort gesucht . aber die frage ist bestens für den thread geeignet. ich frag mich was zb mit dem versteuerten gold  aus dem ah passiert ? ich glaube das blizzard die gold seller sind , die nur unaufgällig das versteuerte gold verkaufen .
> ich bin mir damit natürlich nicht sicher . aber wenn wer die antwort weiß mt dem versteuerten gold . kann ja antworten und mich aufklären.


die Antwort ist:

KOPF => TISCH, und die Welt wird bunt!


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

> *Solange[/b sie kein eq verkaufen ist mir egal was sie einführe*


*
Und danach sagst du, dass es ja optional ist. Also was stört dich an der Einführung von Equip im Itemshop?*


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

nasezu schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher ...



Sollte das jetzt lustig sein?


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht ganz...Es ist mir egal ob sie es einführen aber niemand muss diesen und auch all die anderen dienste benutzen
> 
> oder meinst du dass mit unten? dass wen sie es einführen? wenn ja ist es wieder kein zwang sondern bieten sie es wieder an und einige werden es tun aber niemand wird gezwungen



Nochmal langsam:

...Mir ist es egal was Blizzard verkauft....

...solange sie keine Items verkaufen....

...NIEMAND muss diese Dienste nutzen....

Was er damit sagen wollte:

Auch DU müsstest diesen Dienst mit den Items nicht nutzen. Aber das hier so manche Dinge nicht mal ansatzweise differenzierter betrachtet werden und stattdessen nur in Schwarz/Weiß gesehen werden ist natürlich kein Novum.


----------



## Technocrat (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Sollte das jetzt lustig sein?



Nein, peinlich.


----------



## nasezu (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Sollte das jetzt lustig sein?



nein. aber weiß du die antwort was mit dem versteuerten gold aus dem ah passiert wenn nicht hdf. ich denke die frage ist berechtigt wenn man die antwort nicht weiß. und wenn du nur postest um deine anzahl der beiträge zu pushen dann sei ruhig


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

nasezu schrieb:


> nein. aber weiß du die antwort was mit dem versteuerten gold aus dem ah passiert wenn nicht hdf.




Hmm, du weisst die antwort doch auch nicht. Musst du jetzt auch dfh ?


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Und danach sagst du, dass es ja optional ist. Also was stört dich an der Einführung von Equip im Itemshop?


Ganz ehrlich im großen stört mich nix,da ich ihn nicht zu gebrauch ziehe.
Nur ganz ehrlich wir bekommen t9,0 nun hinterher geschmissen mit 3.3...dass ist es was mich etwas stört.Und dann noch eq kaufen...dann geht es bald soweit dass 1 lvl 1euro oder so kostet...naja aber egal^^


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

nasezu schrieb:


> nein. aber weiß du die antwort was mit dem versteuerten gold aus dem ah passiert wenn nicht hdf. ich denke die frage ist berechtigt wenn man die antwort nicht weiß. und wenn du nur postest um deine anzahl der beiträge zu pushen dann sei ruhig



Das mit dem Beiträge pushen könnt ich auch dir unterstellen. tue ich aber nicht. Warum hast du für deine Frage eine so große Schriftart gewählt?

Zu deiner Frage: Landet sehr wahrscheinlich im Äther.
So und jetzt halt ich die F...


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

Edou schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich im großen stört mich nix,da ich ihn nicht zu gebrauch ziehe.
> Nur ganz ehrlich wir bekommen t9,0 nun hinterher geschmissen mit 3.3...dass ist es was mich etwas stört.Und dann noch eq kaufen...dann geht es bald soweit dass 1 lvl 1euro oder so kostet...naja aber egal^^



Na das klingt aber schon etwas anders als dein Ausgangspost ^^


----------



## Edou (13. November 2009)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Na das klingt aber schon etwas anders als dein Ausgangspost ^^


hm nur verständlicher,nur verständlicher...^^


----------



## ichbinwerichbin (13. November 2009)

Also ich sehe es noch etwas extremer

Ich finde Server Volk und Rassenwechsel sind zu BILLIG.

Habe alleine in meiner FL 3 Leute die schon zum 5 ten mal gewechselt sind.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass das zum Hobby werden kann, finde ich diese heute dies morgen das
Problematik in wow eh schon zu wild. 
Und da ich selbst einiges mit Servern zu tun habe, machen alle diese Änderungen Serverlast. Und die
Server sind sowieso schon am Limit. 


Und von wegen equip im Itemshop.

Wer würde das denn kaufen ? Equip ist doch sowieso mittlerweile ohne Aufwand zu bekommen.


----------



## Natálya (13. November 2009)

Sehr guter Beitrag, du hast nämlich recht. Sollte in Zukunft aber so Sachen wie "80er Char für xy Euro", "Full T10 für yz Euro" kommen, dann wäre Blizz in meinen Augen definitiv Geldgeil.
Denn alle bisherigen, gebührenpflichtigen Features bringen einem keinen Vorteil im Spiel (was juckts mich ob mein Char männlich oder weiblich ist, ob er das Pet x besitzt oder nicht). Außerdem muss man die Sachen ja nicht kaufen wenn man möchte (das Pet z. So wies jetzt ist, ist es in Ordnung. Ich hoffe es bleibt so, ansonsten.....


----------



## -Baru- (13. November 2009)

ichbinwerichbin schrieb:


> Und da ich selbst einiges mit Servern zu tun habe, machen alle diese Änderungen Serverlast. Und die
> Server sind sowieso schon am Limit.



Ich kann einfach nicht anders ^^
Dann hör auf was mit Servern zu tun zu haben! dann machen die Änderungen keine Serverlast mehr und Tausendwinter laggt auch nicht mehr!!!


----------



## Salacras (13. November 2009)

da hat sich der Threadersteller aber mächtig ins Zeug gelegt. Daumen hoch, alles gut und verständlich erklärt bzw. erläutert.

+++Daumen hoch+++


und wenn man es von der Seite aus sieht hat er Recht. 

Wie schon geschrieben Lesen- Sacken lassen - Schreiben ,  Recht hat er


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Natálya schrieb:


> Denn alle bisherigen, gebührenpflichtigen Features bringen einem keinen Vorteil im Spiel (was juckts mich ob mein Char männlich oder weiblich ist, ob er das Pet x besitzt oder nicht). Außerdem muss man die Sachen ja nicht kaufen wenn man möchte (das Pet z. So wies jetzt ist, ist es in Ordnung. Ich hoffe es bleibt so, ansonsten.....



Früher war Blizzard selbst mal der ansicht das ein Spieler der von einem PVE-Server auf PVP-Server einen Vorteil hat. Hat die Masse damals auch verstanden.

Aber einen Vorteil am Charakter an sich, und darum gehts hier ja, bieten die derzeitigen Dienste noch (!) nicht. Matsklauer mit anschliessendem Serverwechsel mal ausgenommen, aber auch hier natürlich nicht direkt.

@ichbinwerichbin:

Ja, wenn man z.b. im Active Directory mal eben 50 User anlegt geht jeder Server in die Knie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dieser unglaublichen Datenmenge halten einfach keine Leitungen stand.


----------



## Twinser (13. November 2009)

Ich stimme dem TE vollkommen zu.
Ich meine, wer zwingt euch dazu? 
Es heißt ja nicht, kauft oder geht.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. November 2009)

erstmal wäre natürlich interessant was mit "versteuertem gold" gemeint ist. im ah wird nix versteuert. wenn dann gibt es gebühren, was wieder etwas völlig anderes ist.
und was mit dem gold passiert ist auch völlig klar. denn das ist genauso wie wenn ich bei nem händler etwas gegen gold kaufe. das gold verschwindet im nirvana. von daher ist die frage totaler schwachsinn, denn wer sein hirn einschaltet, weiß das des gold dann einfach verschwindet.


@topic:
die leute regen sich über den itemshop deswegen auf, weil man die pets nur gegen geld bekommt und nicht ingame.
gibt genug die viel zeit opfern um ein bestimmtes pet/mount zu bekommen. blöd wenn es die schönsten pets/mounts dann nurnoch gegen bezahlung gibt.
wie wäre es wenn man protodrachen ausschließlich für 15€ kaufen könnte und nicht anders bekäme?

die kaufbaren pets hätten sicher auch vielen gefallen, aber die meisten haben keine möglichkeit es zu bekommen (ausser echtes geld zu investieren).

gold kaufen finde ich da harmloser als ein pet/mount zu kaufen. denn an gold kommt man auch durch farmen/handeln ran. man spart dadurch nur spielzeit.
die pets bekommt man aber nur gegen bares.


aber das man rüstungen im shop jemals kaufen kann, bezweifle ich. ein paar spieler werden sicher schon wegen dem petshop aufhören. sobald es rüstungen geben würde, würden deutlich mehr aufhören. das wäre sehr riskant für blizzard. entweder der gewinn durch den shop ist so hoch, das er die kündigungen ausgleicht, oder es hören soviele auf, dass blizzard weniger einnahmen hat.


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Twinser schrieb:


> Ich stimme dem TE vollkommen zu.
> Ich meine, wer zwingt euch dazu?
> Es heißt ja nicht, kauft oder geht.



Man wird im Leben zu vielen Sachen nicht gezwungen und dennoch darf man seine Meinung dazu haben.

"Keiner zwingt euch dazu" mag stimmen, ist aber ohne weitere ausführung eine sehr schlechtes Argument imho.



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> @topic:
> die leute regen sich über den itemshop deswegen auf, weil man die pets nur gegen geld bekommt und nicht ingame.



 Die Petsammler, ja. 

 Diejenigen, die schon länger dabei sind und Blizzards Ankündigungen über dinge die es nie in WoW geben wird mitverfolgt haben, fürchten einfach das Blizzard auch in puncto Petshop wieder alles über den Haufen wirft.


----------



## Rishna (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Ausserdem wollte ich nur sehen wie die Reaktionen sind und ob ich evtl. Leute zum nachdenken anregen kann!





snif07 schrieb:


> Leute wie dich wollte ich damit provozieren.


Soso kleiner Wendehals, deine Glaubwürdigkeit ist eh durch.
Aber ist in einer inet Community im Thread auf Seite 15 wahrscheinlich eh egal.

MfG,
Rishna


----------



## Flamet0wer (13. November 2009)

Ich finde du hast vollkommen Recht. Keine der erwähnten Leistungen sind zwingend! Man könnte die Preise etwa mit den monatlichen Kosten für WoW vergleichen. Diese betragen etwa 13€. Wollte man jetzt bspw. nicht mehr einen Mensch Schurken, sondern einen Untoten Schurken auf stufe 80 spielen, dann könnte man sich genauso gut einen neuen Char erstellen und diesen hochspielen. Würde man überdurchschnittlich viel spielen, dann könnte man es in ca. sechs Wochen schaffen - etwa die Zeit die WoW kostet. Jetzt stellt sich allerdings die Frage, ob einem der Zeitaufwand wert ist. Den meisten wahrscheinlich nicht. 

Ein Beispiel soll dies verdeutlichen: Stell euch vor, ihr wollt ein Haus bauen. Nun habt ihr die Wahl Arbeiter entsprechend ihrer Arbeitszeit dafür zu bezahlen. In diesem Fall kostet es Geld und spart Zeit - wie bei dem Fraktions- und Volkswechsel. Man kann allerdings das Haus auch selber zusammen bauen und sich nur die Materialien schicken lassen. Hier dauert es erheblich länger, aber man hat Geld gespart. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte anhand dieses Beispiels verdeutlichen, wieso die Kosten für die zusätzlichen Dienste im Hause Blizzards, wie ja auch der TE meint, berechtigt sind.


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Flamet0wer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich konnte anhand dieses Beispiels verdeutlichen, wieso die Kosten für die zusätzlichen Dienste im Hause Blizzards, wie ja auch der TE meint, berechtigt sind.



Hausbau war jetzt aber nicht so der Bringer als Beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist kein Mensch bekannt der Maurer, Elektriker, Installateur, Maler, etc. gelernt hat. Bei deinem Beispiel gehts um Fachwissen der jeweiligen Arbeiter das man selbst in dieser Fülle einfach ned haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flamet0wer (13. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Hausbau war jetzt aber nicht so der Bringer als Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ist schon klar, dass ein Mensch das nicht alles allein kann. Aber es ging mir mehr um das Zeit-Geld-Verhältnis. Dann vergleiche es mit Reifenwechseln (und das sollte eigentlich jeder können, der ein Auto hat). Man kann auch in die Werkstadt gehen und es sich für Geld machen lassen. Gut, hier wird zugegeben das Verhältnis nicht so deutlich, da man hier vllt. eher selbst die Reifen wecheln würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich denke, die Preise von Blizzard sind schon gerechtfertigt. Man könnte sich ja ebensogut die Zeit nehmen alles nochmal von Anfang zu rerollen. Man sollte sich aber hier der Zeit, die man dafür investiert bewusst sein! Von daher sind die Kosten eigentlich in Ordnung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barbarossa0815 (13. November 2009)

Hallo!

Endlich mal Einer der sagt wie´s ist.

Mir hat besonders der psychologische Gedanke gefallen, denn wenn alles nichts kosten würde, würden sich viele doch überhaupt keine Gedanken mehr mach welchen Charakter sie unter welchem Namen anlegen. Die, die sich jetzt über Preise aufregen haben sich bei der Erstellung einfach zu wenig Gedanken gemacht und die, die wirklich einen Grund für einen Namens- oder Fraktionswechsel haben, die zahlen diesen kleinen Beitrag wahrscheinlich sogar gerne.

Und zum Monatspreis bleibt nur zu sagen: Überlegt doch mal für was für schwachsinnige Sachen mit schlechtem Service Ihr mehr ausgebt (z.B. Verpflegung auf dem Münchner Oktoberfest).

Vielleicht sollten sich manche Leute einfach mal in Blizzards Lage versetzen, jeder von uns will doch für seine Leistung bezahlt werden.

Ich find´s gut, dass Einer mal pro Blizzard schreibt!


----------



## schmetti (13. November 2009)

Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber was veranlasst alles und jeden eine Abhandlung über das Geschäftsgebaren von Blizz zu verfassen, und im übrigen gibt es schon massig solcher Threads die sich mit BLIZZ ist Abzocke und Blizz ist keine Abzocke...

Sry aber in meinen Augen wieder mal TOTALE ZEIT VERSCHWENDUNG.

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aschenbringer Blazer (13. November 2009)

Also ich finde den text ziemlich gut. Zusammengefasst ist auch alles und ich bin auch völlig deiner meinung. Also das rumgeflame von Volkswechsel ist totaler crap... ehm ja musst du ja nich machen ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFg blazer


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. November 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> 35,-- EUR ist kein Vollpreistitel



1) Doch ist es, auch wenn die meisten Anbieter in letzter Zeit bei Markteinführung mehr verlangen (Street Fighter 4 sei an dieser Stelle mal als löbliche Ausnahme genannt). Diese Spiele sind dafür aber in meisten Fällen relativ bald für einen realistischeren Preis zu haben.

2) Konnte man froh sein, wenn man zur Markteinführung mit 35 euro hinkommt.


----------



## tsurugu (13. November 2009)

> Und zum Schluss noch muss man bedenken, dass alle diese Methoden ja selbst eine Idee von Den Spielern waren, die im Forum darum gebeten haben!!!



Ganz genau!


----------



## FroggyStyle (13. November 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> @topic:
> die leute regen sich über den itemshop deswegen auf, weil man die pets nur gegen geld bekommt und nicht ingame.
> gibt genug die viel zeit opfern um ein bestimmtes pet/mount zu bekommen. blöd wenn es die schönsten pets/mounts dann nurnoch gegen bezahlung gibt.
> wie wäre es wenn man protodrachen ausschließlich für 15€ kaufen könnte und nicht anders bekäme?



was ist mit den pets und mounts, die´s per Zufall im TCG gibt? da muss man entweder viel glück haben, oder massenhaft Karten kaufen oder die dinger teuer bei ebay erwerben... Da regt sich doch auch keiner drüber auf, komisch, oder?

was ist mit den mounts für "Werbt einen Freund"-Belohnung? kann ich mir auch nicht erspielen! Ich zieh jetzt aber auch nicht los und prügel jemanden zu wow, nur wegen dem Mount! Ich mach mir auch nicht extra n zweiten account deswegen.

was ist mit den pets für die Collectors Edition? ah Collector, hmm als absoluter Sammler zahlt man halt mehr bzw extra. Ich hätte diese Sachen auch gern, aber ich will nicht unbedingt nach Anaheim fliegen um an n BlizzCon-Pet zu kommen. Achja, inzwischen gibts das auch für  Lifestream-Abo! Hat sich darüber eigentlich schon jemand aufgeregt? Hat da das Pet nicht 40€ gekostet? Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie viele Leute es gibt, die sich diesen Lifestream nur wegen des Pets gebucht haben! Also könnte der Pet-Shop ruhig noch teurer sein. Es würden sich trotzdem Käufer finden.

Nochmal: Wem es zu teuer ist, lässt die Finger davon! Wem nicht, viel Spaß beim Kaufen!

btw: meine Ex hat sich damals ihren Lebensunterhalt mit Möbeln/Tapeten etc für DieSims verdient. Die Leute hams gezahlt, weil sie mehr wollten als das Grundspiel zu bieten hatte. Und das war kein MMO, wo man vor anderen rumposen konnte. N halbes Jahr später gabs die Wallpaper dann überall kostenlos und konnt man auch leicht selber machen, aber n paar ham sich trotzdem noch welche designen lassen.
Wie es heute mit den Sims aussieht, weiß ich nicht,  war auch nur als Vergleich gedacht...


----------



## Nachtelfei (13. November 2009)

bin froh das ich bald aufhöre


----------



## Narijadrow (13. November 2009)

jene leute die eine leistung in anspruch nehmen zu der sie nicht gezwungen wurden und dann wucher oder abzocke schreien einfach nur lächerlich und es wert sie zu ignorieren ganz besonders dann wenn man hinter den monitor schaut und dann sieht was die meisten leute sich so alles reinpfeifen mit dem gedanken daran was das gekostet hat oder wo es für welchen preis erworben wurde...

ABZOCKE/WUCHER ist jenes was firmen machen wenn kunden keine alternative haben - oder man dem kunden die alternative nimmt - absprachen bei tankstellen -> schon komisch wenn zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt innerhalb einer stadt alle tankstellen nahezu gleichzeitig ihre preise ändern und sich jene dann bei egal welchem unternehmen im preisverhältnis auf den bruchteil eines cents gleichen - mit der firmenpolitischen differenz von dem bekannten 1 2 cents zu den anderen anbietern.... 

oder wenn stromanbieter/wasseranbieter ihre leistungen innerhalb einer periode wo deren resourcenpreise nicht oder kaum gestiegen sind plötzlich die preise anziehen mit der begründung der börsenwert der resourcen sei so hoch und das schläge sich auf die produktion nieder obwohl öl und gas grad nen tief hatten -> das ist abzocke wucher oder gar je nach aussage betrug am kunden.... siehe gaspreise wo unternehmen durch die kartellbehörde dazu verdonnert wurden zuviel berechnetes geld ihren kunden zurueckzuzahlen .... 

das was blizz macht ist leider mode und zum teil nach meiner meinung nach ne schlechte .... - aber durchaus akzeptabel .... - ich find kostenpflichtige serverwechsel gut und besonders die sperre danach falls das noch so der fall is sodass man nicht gleich zurueckswitchen kann 

fraktionswechsel und rassenwechsel find ich zum beispiel nicht gut - rassenwechsel ist ja demnächst eh wurscht da ja dann wohl jeder alles sein kann in bezug auf die klasse >und fraktionswechsel find ich irgendwie nicht gut weil mir als einer der auf beiden seiten gezockt hat doch unterschiede aufgefallen sind und das auf mehreren servern ich würds besser finden wenn einer wechselt das er sich auch zunächst in die community der anderen seite einspielen oder einfinden sollte - von mir aus soll man ihm nen level malus von 10 oder 20 stufen geben.... 
oftmals stinkt es mir schon wenn leute von nem anderen server kommen und das erste was sie machen im handelschannel rumspannen und die klappe aufreissen - nach dem motto das nun die nun helden da sind .... (nicht alle aber manche)

pet und itemshop is sone sache die ich nicht leiden kann in games - bei blizz solang sie sich daran halten das dies nur stylistische items betrifft ohne einfluss aufs game ist das ok - sollen sie soviel verkaufen wie sie möchten ....  - bloed für archievementjäger - da die pets auch zählen ....  

charoverhaul- hmm naja wers brauch ich find das hätte man alles ingame lösen können aber mir solls egal sein da ich bei der char erstellung ne stunde brauch und dann aber auch zufrieden bin die nexten 1424582jahre - zumal man vom charmodel eh nie was sieht und man das design durchs outfit festlegt ... 

so my 2 cents


----------



## FroggyStyle (13. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Hausbau war jetzt aber nicht so der Bringer als Beispiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube er wollte einfach nur sagen, dass man sich das mühsame leveln sparen kann wenn man bissi geld ausgibt! Oder anders rum, diejenigen die Geldsparen wollen, leveln halt nochmal von vorn...


----------



## snif07 (13. November 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Ich glaube er wollte einfach nur sagen, dass man sich das mühsame leveln sparen kann wenn man bissi geld ausgibt! Oder anders rum, diejenigen die Geldsparen wollen, leveln halt nochmal von vorn...



So seh ich es auch!

Er wollte damit eigentlich sagen: "Entweder ich hol mir Hilfe (in diesem Fall Blizzard) und habe ruhe, oder ich bau mir das Haus selber und stecke viel Zeit/Aufwand rein (in diesem Fall "leveln/questen").


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Er wollte damit eigentlich sagen: "Entweder ich hol mir Hilfe (in diesem Fall Blizzard) und habe ruhe, oder ich bau mir das Haus selber und stecke viel Zeit/Aufwand rein (in diesem Fall "leveln/questen").



Aha, also wollte er sagen er findet es Klasse wenn es im Itemshop endlich fertige 80er zum Kauf gibt ?


----------



## Schmeedt (13. November 2009)

Ein Post der wahre Worte kundtut!

So und nicht anders ist das verhalten von Blizzard zu verstehen und voller berechtigung.

Niemand wird zu irgend etwas gezwungen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (13. November 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, doch es ist möglich den Namen ändern zu lassen. Und es kostet sogar eine Gebühr. Reden Sie doch mal mit Ihrem Standesamt...


Das war mir bewusst, ich habe jedoch bewusst nicht dieses Beispiel angegeben.
Unter gewissen Umständen konnte man auch in WoW früher seinen Namen ändern lassen.
Im echten Leben wirst du aber nichts ändern können, was du getan hast, weil das Vergangenheit ist.
Du wirst es in vielen korrigieren können, aber nicht komplett ändern.
Hm, nen Beispiel:
Wenn du eine Straftat begangen hast, wird diese protokolliert, und bleibt auf ewig bestehen.
Du wirst es gutmachen können (manchmal), deine Strafe absitzen können,
aber du wirst es nicht ändern können, dass du dies getan hast, und das bleibt immer protokolliert.



-Baru- schrieb:


> Er meinte auch nicht die Spieler, sondern die Fans


Wirklich?
Finde ich komisch denn ein Fan tritt ja keinem Fußballverein bei (jedenfalls nicht offiziell)
und ich habe noch nie einen Fan gesehen der 30€ zahlen musste nur um Fan sein zu dürfen.
Falls ich falsch liege bitte aufklären.


----------



## Shintuargar (13. November 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> Finde ich komisch denn ein Fan tritt ja keinem Fußballverein bei (jedenfalls nicht offiziell)
> und ich habe noch nie einen Fan gesehen der 30€ zahlen musste nur um Fan sein zu dürfen.
> Falls ich falsch liege bitte aufklären.



Wieso nicht? Du hast als Fan natürlich die Möglichkeit Vereinsmitglied zu werden. Und trotzdem musst du zusätzlich zum Mitgliedsbeitrag noch Eintritt zahlen. Fanartikel kosten auch extra und hier ist eben der Punkt: Man muss sie nicht kaufen, um ein Fan zu sein. Um das Spiel allerdings zu sehen, musst du den Eintritt zahlen. Bei WoW musst du 13 Euro im Monat löhnen, um es spielen zu können. Wer mag, kauft sich für 10 Euro noch ein Pet dazu. Du musst es aber nicht, genausowenig wie einen Schal deiner Lieblingsmannschaft kaufen.

Wobei ich den Riecher von Blizzard bemerkenswert finde. Allein in meinem Spielumfeld habe ich bereits 7 Leute gezählt, die sich beide(!) Pets geholt haben.


----------



## Pusillin (13. November 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Du hast als Fan natürlich die Möglichkeit Vereinsmitglied zu werden. Und trotzdem musst du zusätzlich zum Mitgliedsbeitrag noch Eintritt zahlen. Fanartikel kosten auch extra und hier ist eben der Punkt: Man muss sie nicht kaufen, um ein Fan zu sein. Um das Spiel allerdings zu sehen, musst du den Eintritt zahlen. Bei WoW musst du 13 Euro im Monat löhnen, um es spielen zu können. Wer mag, kauft sich für 10 Euro noch ein Pet dazu. Du musst es aber nicht, genausowenig wie einen Schal deiner Lieblingsmannschaft kaufen.
> 
> Wobei ich den Riecher von Blizzard bemerkenswert finde. Allein in meinem Spielumfeld habe ich bereits 7 Leute gezählt, die sich beide(!) Pets geholt haben.


Ich zitiere mich dann mal selber, im Bezug auf Fan-Artikel:


> Dazu war es eine gewisse Arbeit, das Trickot herzustellen.
> (Personal+Maschienen+Grunsstück+Rohmaterialien+Porto+...)
> Dadurch ist der Trickot-Preis durchaus gerechtfertig.
> Doch was macht es für eine Arbeit, den Namen zu ändern?
> ...


----------



## valibaba (13. November 2009)

Ein Post der WAHREN Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wobei ich den Riecher von Blizzard bemerkenswert finde. Allein in meinem Spielumfeld habe ich bereits 7 Leute gezählt, die sich beide(!) Pets geholt haben.



In einer Goldgrube würde wohl selbst ein Blinder ein Nugget ergattern.


----------



## Shintuargar (13. November 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich dann mal selber, im Bezug auf Fan-Artikel:



Wenn die Trikots kostendeckend verkauft würden, dann wäre man mit cirka 10 Euro dabei. Wie rechtfertigt der Verein dann also knapp 30 Euro zusätzlich zu verlangen? Natürlich geht es da auch um Einnahmen, die man mitnimmt. Es bleibt jedoch kein Muß ein Trikot zu kaufen, sobald man das Stadion betritt. Von Blizzard wirst du auch nicht gezwungen den Namen zu ändern (außer ein GM macht das aus Gründen von Verstößen). Solange die Kunden bereit sind den Preis zu zahlen, nimmt man es als Unternehmen natürlich. Denn natürlich sind auch die Preise für Extraleistungen bei Blizzard nicht da, um lediglich die Kosten zu decken, die dabei entstehen.

Ein anderes Beispiel: Ich hab mir mal ein Trikot gekauft und wollte es hinten noch nach meinen Wünschen beflocken lassen. Hätte ich nicht tun müssen, aber das kostete logischerweise einen Aufpreis. Rein von der Sache her ist das an sich kein großer Aufwand, hat mich aber stolze 15 Euro extra gekostet. Ich kene keine Dienstleistung, die nur kostendeckend arbeitet. Was nicht bedeutet, dass es keine gibt, aber ich kenne halt kein


----------



## Elrendel (13. November 2009)

Ich denke vielen "alten Hasen" gehts nicht um das man jetzt Volkswechsel, Namensänderung, Servertransfer usw. machen kann.
Ich denke einigen gehts so wie mir, dass es noch vor gut 3 Jahren geheißen hat (ja auch damals wurden solche Sachen gefordert), solche Sachen werden NICHT (wenn ich mich an bestimmte Kommentare erinnere hieß es sogar Undenkbar und Niemals zum Thema Volkswechsel) kommen. 

Naja und wenn heute eine Firma zu mir sagt "das etwas nicht kommen wird (wie zb lvl kaufen usw.)", aber bereits früher zu einigen der oben genannten Dinge gesagt hat das sie nicht kommen werden aber trotzdem gekommen sind.

Dann kann ich diesen Aussagen nicht glauben (mir ists komplett egal wer sich solche Dinge kauft), mir schaudert nur wenn ich an die Richtung denke in die sich solch ein Shop entwickeln kann (da sie früher auch zu ihren Aussagen nicht gestanden sind ist ja solch eine entwicklung naheliegend).

DENKT AN MEINE WORTE (Donnergrollen im Hintergrund)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Aber naja ich verurteile Blizz nicht für die Preise, sie reagieren ja nur auf die Nachfrage und ich würds wohl nicht anders machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## FonKeY (13. November 2009)

ein sehr guter beitrag der das ganze aus einem anderen blickwinkel fokussiert!...

5/5


----------



## Alkonaro (13. November 2009)

schöner thread hasste recht danke


----------



## igk (14. November 2009)

100% /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FroggyStyle (14. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Aha, also wollte er sagen er findet es Klasse wenn es im Itemshop endlich fertige 80er zum Kauf gibt ?



Darüber könnte er sich möglicher weise auch freuen, aber da musst  du ihn fragen! Vielleicht gibts dann ja die Einschränkung, dass man sich nur einen 80er einer bestimmten Klasse kaufen kann, wenn man bereits einen 80er der selben Klasse bei der anderen Fraktion hat^^

BTW: Wisst ihr was richtige Abzocke ist?

Normalerweise kostet eine 15er Toffifee-Packung 0,99 €! 
Momentan gibts nur die 24er Weihnachts-Packung für 1,59€!
Das ist ne versteckte Preiserhöhung von 0,38% nur wegen Weihnachten! Das nenn ich mal Abzocke² Los Weihnachten verbieten, sofort!


----------



## Enyalios (14. November 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> Normalerweise kostet eine 15er Toffifee-Packung 0,99 €!
> Momentan gibts nur die 24er Weihnachts-Packung für 1,59€!
> Das ist ne versteckte Preiserhöhung von 0,38% nur wegen Weihnachten! Das nenn ich mal Abzocke² Los Weihnachten verbieten, sofort!



Oh Mann, und ich bin denen glatt auf den Leim gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (14. November 2009)

> Und so eine Firma braucht einiges an Geld


Das stimmt schon aber..blizz kriegt pro monat ähhh*taschenrechner hohlt*ca.169000000 euro.(hundertneununsechzigmillionen) OHNE die ganzen dienste...


----------



## Enyalios (14. November 2009)

awon schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon aber..blizz kriegt pro monat ähhh*taschenrechner hohlt*ca.169000000 euro.(hundertneununsechzigmillionen) OHNE die ganzen dienste...



Hat dir das die nette Dame vorgerechnet die euch die Milch vor die Haustür gestellt hat ?


----------



## TheEwanie (14. November 2009)

nein.........hat sie nicht...


----------



## FroggyStyle (14. November 2009)

awon schrieb:


> nein.........hat sie nicht...


 wie kommst du dann auf diese abgedrehte Zahl?

dir ist schon klar, dass von den 12-15Mio Accounts nicht jeder 11,- bis 13,- € im Monat zahlt!
Diesen Betrag kannst du nur in den Industrienationen z.b. D, F, GB, USA annehmen, alle anderen zahlen deutlich weniger!
Ist ist unvorstellbar anzunehmen, dass in Brasilien die Monatsgebühr bei umgerechnet über 10€ liegt. Das monatlich Durchschnittseinkommen liegt dort bei 375,- € (die slums nicht mitgerechnet), und es zocken dort bestimmt nicht nur die Reichen Kiddies.

Soll ich das selbe nochmal für Indonesien, Singapor, Taiwan, Korea auflisten? Gibts in Indien auch schon wow?
Und die Russen würden Blizz den Kalten Krieg erklären (muahahaha), wenn die mit 10€/Monat ankommen würden^^


----------



## Enyalios (14. November 2009)

FroggyStyle schrieb:


> wie kommst du dann auf diese abgedrehte Zahl?
> 
> dir ist schon klar, dass von den 12-15Mio Accounts nicht jeder 11,- bis 13,- € im Monat zahlt!
> Diesen Betrag kannst du nur in den Industrienationen z.b. D, F, GB, USA annehmen, alle anderen zahlen deutlich weniger!




Den Dollar - Eurokurs nicht zu vergessen.

Aber das was dann rauskommt ist natürlich der Nettogewinn mit dem der Vorstand von Activision / Blizzard jedes Jahr fette Partys feiert.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (14. November 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wenn die Trikots kostendeckend verkauft würden, dann wäre man mit cirka 10 Euro dabei. Wie rechtfertigt der Verein dann also knapp 30 Euro zusätzlich zu verlangen? Natürlich geht es da auch um Einnahmen, die man mitnimmt. Es bleibt jedoch kein Muß ein Trikot zu kaufen, sobald man das Stadion betritt. Von Blizzard wirst du auch nicht gezwungen den Namen zu ändern (außer ein GM macht das aus Gründen von Verstößen). Solange die Kunden bereit sind den Preis zu zahlen, nimmt man es als Unternehmen natürlich. Denn natürlich sind auch die Preise für Extraleistungen bei Blizzard nicht da, um lediglich die Kosten zu decken, die dabei entstehen.
> 
> Ein anderes Beispiel: Ich hab mir mal ein Trikot gekauft und wollte es hinten noch nach meinen Wünschen beflocken lassen. Hätte ich nicht tun müssen, aber das kostete logischerweise einen Aufpreis. Rein von der Sache her ist das an sich kein großer Aufwand, hat mich aber stolze 15 Euro extra gekostet. Ich kene keine Dienstleistung, die nur kostendeckend arbeitet. Was nicht bedeutet, dass es keine gibt, aber ich kenne halt kein



Nunja, das ist der Grund wieso ich sagte es sei ein schlechtes Beispiel:
Der Rest des Geldes, der nicht draufgeht, geht an den Verein.
Die Fans kaufen dies sogar absichtlich, um ihren Verein zu unterstützen, damit sie neue Spieler kaufen können etc.
Dafür bekommen sie ein "Original"-Trikot. Es gibt nähmlich mehrere Trikots die nicht vom Verein direkt sind und deutlich weniger kosten.
Also: Fans zahlen freiwillig mehr, weil Manschaft besser wird, weil sie bessere Spiele sehen - Sie (die Fans) haben mehr Spaß!!
Aber mal ehrlich!
Ich glaube nicht dass Blizz das Geld so einsetzt, dass WIR etwas davon haben -
sprich: besserer Support etc.

Wieso nicht?
Früher, als es grademal 3 Millionen Spieler gab, wartete man c.a. 5 min. auf ein Ticket.
Bei ner halben Stunde Wartezeit beschwerten sich schon die ersten über den Support,
ohne zu ahnen wie es später sein werden würde.
Nun wartet man bis zu 2 Tage auf ein Ticket.
Durchschnittliche würde ich 6-8 Stunden schätzen.
Wenn dort steht: "Ihr Ticket wird in Kürze bearbeitet",
rechne ich mit mehr als 2 Stunden.

Und eben DAS ist es was mich an Blizzard aufregt!
Da zeigt sich ihre Geldgeilheit!
Wieso können sie nicht die GM's vervierfachen, wenn die Spieleranzahl sich vervierfacht??
Der einzige logische Grund dafür ist ihre Geizheit!
Oder hat Blizzard finanzielle Probleme?
Habe ich noch nichts von gehört!

Daher:
0 Aufwand für Namensänderung seitens Blizz.
Ungeheure Kosten im Vergleich zum Aufwand.
0 Vorteile für uns.


----------



## Càtdòg.. (14. November 2009)

Jo ich seh das genau so =) Und das Beispiel mit dem Fussballverein sit gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (14. November 2009)

Was mit dem noch unversteuerten AH-Gebühren passiert, ist doch jedem bekannt. Jeder kennt sie die 3 kleinen Goblins die jeden Abend die Kassenbücher der AHs manipulieren. Das erbeutet Gold wird sorgsam in Dalaran in der "verrostete Truhe eines Gefangenen"² gebunkert. Was die "Goblin Wach und Schliss GmBh" (Goblins mit Brusthaar) damit anstellt, liegt auch auf der Hand. Sie dealen mit Items, die sich sich von Blizzard direkt kaufen. Solche Dealer stehen z.b. in der Beutebucht rum und verlangen von ihren Kunden geheimnisvolle Codes...

² Schätzungen der Beute: 378.73 Milliarden Golddukaten - wenn das der Fiskus wüsste!


----------



## Cyl (15. November 2009)

Mathematik: 6
Philosophie: 6
Humoristisches Talent: 6
Pseudointellektualität: 1
Narzismus: 1

Versetzung gefährdet!


----------

